# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Επτάνησος [Eptanissos, Pollux, Valencay]

## Spyros

Μια και ξερω οτι καποιος απο δω το περιμενε καιρο...Να δουμε και λιγο την ιστορια του θρυλικου ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ..
Κατασκευαστηκε το 1965 (τοποθετηση τροπιδας 1964 τον Οκτωβριο αν δεν κανω λαθος) για λογαριασμο της Γαλλικης SNCF.Το πρωτο του ονομα ηταν VALENCAY και δρομολογηθηκε μεταξυ Αγγλιας και Γαλλιας.
Το 1984 ερχεται στα εγχωρια υδατα με το σινιαλο της παλαι ποτε Strintzis Lines και παιρνει το ονομα που ολοι ξερουμε...ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ...Δρομολογηθηκε στη γραμμη ραφηνα Ανδρο Τηνο Μυκονο στην οποια και εγραψε στην κυριολεξια ιστορια ενω δοκιμασε και την τυχη του στο Ιονιο..
Μετα την αλλαγη της εταιρειας και την πωληση της στις τοτε Επιχειρησεις Αττικης (νυν Attica group) φορεσε κι αυτο για λιγο τα σινιαλα της Blue Ferries μεχρι που το Μαιο του 2000 πωλειται στην Ventouris Ferriesκαι παιρνει το ονομα POLLUX...Κατι που πρεπει να εκτιμησουμε στο Βεντουρη ειναι οτι διατηρησε το μπλε χρωμα του πλοιου με το οποιο ολοι το ειχαν γνωρισει και οι περισσοτεροι αγαπησει...
Μετα απο 3 χρονια στη γραμμη Μπαρι-Δυρραχιο (Αλβανια) ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ το πλοιο μας φευγει..για το γνωστο μαρτυριο...Αφου πρωτα παιρνει το ονομα ΝΙSMA (???)
Kατα τη γνωμη μου ενα απο τα καλυτερα πλοια που εχουν περασει απο την ακτοπλοια και ειναι απο τις λιγες περιπτωσεις για τις οποες αισθανομαι ατυχος που δεν γνωρισα αν και απο δω ερχοταν καποτε το αδελφακι του το ΔΗΛΟΣ.
Συνδεθηκε με το ονομα ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ τοσο που,ενω υπαρχει το νεο πλοιο με αυτο το ονομα,ακομα ολοι θυμουνται και ζητανε το παλιο...
Δυστυχως μας αφησε οπως πολλα αλλα παντα θα το θυμομαστε με αγαπη...Γιατι απλα ηταν το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ..

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μια και ξερω οτι καποιος απο δω το περιμενε καιρο...Να δουμε και λιγο την ιστορια του θρυλικου ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ..
> Κατασκευαστηκε το 1965 (τοποθετηση τροπιδας 1964 τον Οκτωβριο αν δεν κανω λαθος) για λογαριασμο της Γαλλικης SNCF.Το πρωτο του ονομα ηταν VALENCAY και δρομολογηθηκε μεταξυ Αγγλιας και Γαλλιας.
> Το 1984 ερχεται στα εγχωρια υδατα με το σινιαλο της παλαι ποτε Strintzis Lines και παιρνει το ονομα που ολοι ξερουμε...ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ...Δρομολογηθηκε στη γραμμη ραφηνα Ανδρο Τηνο Μυκονο στην οποια και εγραψε στην κυριολεξια ιστορια ενω δοκιμασε και την τυχη του στο Ιονιο..
> Μετα την αλλαγη της εταιρειας και την πωληση της στις τοτε Επιχειρησεις Αττικης (νυν Attica group) φορεσε κι αυτο για λιγο τα σινιαλα της Blue Ferries μεχρι που το Μαιο του 2000 πωλειται στην Ventouris Ferriesκαι παιρνει το ονομα POLLUX...Κατι που πρεπει να εκτιμησουμε στο Βεντουρη ειναι οτι διατηρησε το μπλε χρωμα του πλοιου με το οποιο ολοι το ειχαν γνωρισει και οι περισσοτεροι αγαπησει...
> Μετα απο 3 χρονια στη γραμμη Μπαρι-Δυρραχιο (Αλβανια) ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ το πλοιο μας φευγει..για το γνωστο μαρτυριο...Αφου πρωτα παιρνει το ονομα ΝΙSMA (???)
> Kατα τη γνωμη μου ενα απο τα καλυτερα πλοια που εχουν περασει απο την ακτοπλοια και ειναι απο τις λιγες περιπτωσεις για τις οποες αισθανομαι ατυχος που δεν γνωρισα αν και απο δω ερχοταν καποτε το αδελφακι του το ΔΗΛΟΣ.
> Συνδεθηκε με το ονομα ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ τοσο που,ενω υπαρχει το νεο πλοιο με αυτο το ονομα,ακομα ολοι θυμουνται και ζητανε το παλιο...
> Δυστυχως μας αφησε οπως πολλα αλλα παντα θα το θυμομαστε με αγαπη...Γιατι απλα ηταν το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ..


Καλώς τον Spyro  :Wink:  

Τι μας θύμισες χρύσες εποχές. 
Όταν το πλοίο ήρθε στην γραμμή ¶νδρου, Τήνου, Μυκόνου, το θεωρούσαν μεγάλο πλοίο για την γραμμή και ότι δεν θα τα κατάφερνε το χειμώνα .

----------


## triad

πολυ ενδιαφερον θεμα παιδιά, μπραβο.Μηπως να κάναμε και κατι αναλογο για ιστορικα πλοια γενικοτερα?(πολεμικα, κουρσαρικα, ερευνητικα κλπ)?

----------


## cortomaltese

Πολυ σωστα τεθηκε το θεμα,
συμπληρωματικα να πουμε οτι το αυτο το βαπορι μονο απο λαθος θα μπορουσε να γινει τοσο καλο  οπως ειπε και ο καπτα Μακης ο Παξινος που το καπετανεψε οσο ηταν στη γραμμη της Πατρας Σαμης Ιθακης. Βεβαια εκει που εδωσε τα ρεστα του ηταν στα χρονια της Ραφηνας με το Τζωρτζη να μυθοποιηται, την εταιρεια να γίνεται δυνατοτερη και γνωστη  και εμας να ξεροσταλιαζουμε στους ντόκους για την επομενη μανουβρα του. Οσο για τα νερα μας συμπατριωτη πέρασε απο σποντα κανα δυο χειμώνες κάνωντας καποια απο τα δρομολογια του αδελφού ΔΗΛΟΣ οταν αυτο εκανε επισκευη. Στα μεγάλα του πλεονεκτήματα εκτος του Τζωρτζη ηταν η ταχυτητα του 19σκαρτα -για εκεινη την εποχη- η καλη συμπεριφορα του στη θάλασσα και βέβαια η μανιούβρα του που ζωγράφιζε. Επίσης για τους παρατηρητικούς η κόρνα του και ο ήχος απο την τσιμινιέρα, οταν εκανε μανούβρα το καταλαβένανε σε όλο το πλατος του λιμανιού..Επίσης χαρακτηριστική ηταν η καθαριότητα του και το ευκολο γκαράζ. Χαρακτηριστικο trademark η αριστερη στροφή στο μέσα της Τηνου...χάρμα οφθαλμών, λαγνεία για τους λάτρεις του σπορ.
Οταν καταφερα να παω μεσα το 2001 με επιασε η καρδια μου να το βλεπω να χαραμίζεται κυριολεκτικα στο Δυραχιο, παρατημενο σαπισμενο δυστυχισμενο.
Οποιος θέλει να φτιάξει βαπόρι για ολα τα λιμανια του Αιγαίου δεν έχει παρα να βρει και να αντιγράψει τα σχέδια των Γαλλων 41 χρονια πριν και να τα προσαρμοσει στους νέους κανόνες ασφαλείας, και όλα τα υπόλοιπα ας πάνε οπου θέλουν, ο βαπορας ηταν ένας.

----------


## capten4

Ti na protopoume gia ayto to yperoxo ploio....pou otan ton Aprilio tou 85 irthe sti rafina oloi emeinan me to stoma anoixto....plori xirafi na sxoizei to kima, mikri aerodinamiki tsiminiera apo tin opoia evgene aytos o yperoxos-ntoukou ntoukou- ixos, gleikia primi.....alla kai esoterika to self service tis primis ,ta aneta poulman seats stis mpantes, alla kai ayta pou vriskontan ena deck kato apo ti gefira-ayta itan akomi pio aneta-.....sta deck dexia -aristera perpatouses pano sto yperoxo xilo, mono i metaskevasmeni primi eixe lamarina kato ,kathos kai to pano katastroma.Sto taxidema itan axios monomaxos tou kavo ntoro kai tou tsiknia.....otan ,de, evgaze ta pterigia kai 9ari na xe to ploio peigene grammi...Tora oson afora tis apithanes manouvres tou Tzortzi, ti na poume...aristeri strofi stin tino se 3 lepta, sti rafina stous 10 pontous apo to faro.....Htan ena vapori pou anedoixe pollous....pou pano tou stoiroixtike i etaireia, kathos evgaze pio polla apo ti grammi tis italias.Mia tapeini diorthosi, to vapori den forese ta siniala tis blue star stis mpantes tou prin poulithei sto ventouri , den prolave...itan pragmati ena apithano ploio ,opos alloste kai to adikimeno adelfaki tou, to delos....Distixos kapoioi den merimnisan na parameinei gia panta konta mas, kai as tou ofeilan TA PANTA....

----------


## ramaris

καλησπερα και καλος σας βρηκα....
νεος στο forum....
τοτε που το επτανησος μπηκε στην γραμμη της ανδρου απο ραφηνα ειχα την τυχη να ταξιδεψω στο πρωτο δρομολογιο μαζι με τον πατερα μου και απο οτι μου εχει διηγηθει (γιατι τοτε ημουν περιπου 5 χρονων) ο καπετανιος (τζωρτζης) του ειχε πει οτι ¨εμεις για κανενα μηνα θα κατσουμε στη γραμμη και θα φυγουμε"  ειχαν ερθει εκτακτα τοτε γιατι ειχε γινει η ιστορια με τα πλοια του πολεμη και ειχαν κατευει  οι ανδριωτες στο λιμανι και δεν αφηναν τα πλοια του πολεμη να δεσουν.... τοτε στο πρψτο δρομολογιο ηταν οι ανδριωτες στο λιμανι και ο τζωρτζης εδεσε το πλοιο λιγο αντισυμβατικα....
το πλαγιασε με την προβλητα και το γυρισε λιγο αποτομα, κατι που δεν το ειχαν ξαναδει τοτε οι ανδριωτες και φοβηθηκαν γιατι εβλεπαν ενα πλοιο να τουσ "σημαδευει" βεβαια εκτοτε το συνηθησαν γιατα παντα ετσι εδενε ο καπεταντζωρτζης.....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> καλησπερα και καλος σας βρηκα....
> νεος στο forum....
> τοτε που το επτανησος μπηκε στην γραμμη της ανδρου απο ραφηνα ειχα την τυχη να ταξιδεψω στο πρωτο δρομολογιο μαζι με τον πατερα μου και απο οτι μου εχει διηγηθει (γιατι τοτε ημουν περιπου 5 χρονων) ο καπετανιος (τζωρτζης) του ειχε πει οτι ¨εμεις για κανενα μηνα θα κατσουμε στη γραμμη και θα φυγουμε" ειχαν ερθει εκτακτα τοτε γιατι ειχε γινει η ιστορια με τα πλοια του πολεμη και ειχαν κατευει οι ανδριωτες στο λιμανι και δεν αφηναν τα πλοια του πολεμη να δεσουν.... τοτε στο πρψτο δρομολογιο ηταν οι ανδριωτες στο λιμανι και ο τζωρτζης εδεσε το πλοιο λιγο αντισυμβατικα....
> το πλαγιασε με την προβλητα και το γυρισε λιγο αποτομα, κατι που δεν το ειχαν ξαναδει τοτε οι ανδριωτες και φοβηθηκαν γιατι εβλεπαν ενα πλοιο να τουσ "σημαδευει" βεβαια εκτοτε το συνηθησαν γιατα παντα ετσι εδενε ο καπεταντζωρτζης.....


καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας φίλε ramari  :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αρχικα χαιρετω ολα τα μελη του forum.Ειναι η πρωτη μου δημοσιευση και δεν θα μπορουσε να ειναι πουθενα αλλου εκτος απο αυτο το θεμα.Το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ (ο προσδιορισμος παλιο δεν χρειαζεται γιατι το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ηταν και παραμενει ενα και μοναδικο και ας προσπαθουν να μας πεισουν οτι το συμπαθες,αλλα μπαουλο πλοιο που κανει Κυλληνη-Πορο πρεπει να λεγεται ετσι.Θελει να λεγεται ετσι ειναι το πιο σωστο).Το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ λοιπον μου θυμιζει εξαιρετικα ομορφες στιγμες.Ουσιαστικα σε αυτο μεγαλωσα στα ταξιδια μου για Κεφαλλονια.Ενα ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ σε ολα του:α)Μαγικη αυθεντικη βαπορισια εμφανιση,με πλωρη ψηλη και ξυραφι,καταπληκτικο καθρεφτη,γεφυρα και ομορφη κυκλικη πρυμη.β)Εξαιρετικα καλοταξιδο για το μεγεθος του,ρωτηστε τον Τζωρτζη και τα πληρωματα που δουλεψαν σε αυτο ξερουν...γ)Πολυ καλη εργονομια και εκμεταλευση χωρων.δ)Γρηγορο για τα τοτε δεδομενα,ταχυτατο στη μανουβρα και με πολυ ισχυρες μηχανες,12380 ιπποι δεν ειναι λιγοι.ε)Τελος πολυ αξιοπιστο και καρδοφορο για την εταιρια του.Με εννια γραμματα απλα...ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ. :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## capten4

kai mia foto apo ta palia....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ας θυμηθούμε λίγο το υπέροχο αυτό πλοίο, μέσα από το γνωστό μας FAKTA.

To πλήρες ...βιογραφικό του, καθώς και πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες του.  :Smile: 

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/valencay_1965.htm

----------


## Apostolos

Φοβερό!!!!!

----------


## capten4

EDO  ENA PROINO TOU IOULIOU TOU 1991.... -DEN EINAI POLI KATHARI- LIGO PRIN TIN ANAXORISI....
EPT 91.JPG

----------


## noulos

Είχα διαβάσει στον Εφοπλιστή ότι πριν αποσυρθεί έκανε ένα πρωινό αποχαιρετηστήριο δρομολόγιο από Ραφήνα για Ανδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο.
Ξέρει κανείς αν ισχύει; Αν ναι, πραγματικά λυπάμαι που δεν το ήξερα για να πάω. Με αυτό και το Μπάρι μεγάλωσα και έχω τις καλύτερες αναμνήσεις και από τα δύο.

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ αρχές Ιουνίου 1985... Φοβερό σκαρί!
Picture 011.jpg
Φώτο: Π. Λελέκης

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Είχα διαβάσει στον Εφοπλιστή ότι πριν αποσυρθεί έκανε ένα πρωινό αποχαιρετηστήριο δρομολόγιο από Ραφήνα για Ανδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο.
> Ξέρει κανείς αν ισχύει; Αν ναι, πραγματικά λυπάμαι που δεν το ήξερα για να πάω. Με αυτό και το Μπάρι μεγάλωσα και έχω τις καλύτερες αναμνήσεις και από τα δύο.


Ισως λες για ενα πολύ συγκινητικό αρθράκι πριν αποσυρθει που σαν θεμα ειχε την επιστροφη της ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΑΡΑΣ εστω και για ενα δρομολογιο από Ραφήνα, πριν τη χάσουμε αυτήν την κούκλα για πάντα....

----------


## Giorgos_D

Απόστολε απ'όσο μπορώ να διακρινω. στην φωτογραφία του κ. Λελέκη πρεπει να υπαρχει ακομα η πλωρια κατασκευή για την υποδοχή του καταπέλτη του λιμανιού....

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά όσο και να κειτάω την original photo δέν μπορώ να διακρίνω αν υπήρχε η υποδοχή του Link span. Ίσως ο ίδιος να μπορεί να μας διαφωτήσει

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

θύμαται κανείς πότε δρομολογήθηκε και τα δρομολόγια του ?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Δρομολογήθηκε το 1985 από Ραφήνα για ¶νδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο.
Το τελευταίο αποχαιρετιστήριο ταξίδι δεν έγινε ποτέ. Είχε αναγγελθεί από τον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ, αλλά η πρόταση αυτή δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε ποτέ.
Εδώ σε μια φωτογραφία στον Πειραιά, λίγο πριν αλλάξει όνομα σε "Pollux".
Να την αφιερώσουμε σε όλους αυτούς που το αγάπησαν, το ταξίδεψαν και το θυμούνται ακόμα.

To ΕΠΤAΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.jpg

----------


## polykas

ΡΕΜΕΝΤΖΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΤΗΝΟΥ.


EPTANISOS.jpg

----------


## Leo

Τέλειαααααααα!!!  Βρες μας φίλε polykas και μια με το Χρυσή ¶μμος 2 να κλείσει ο "κλύκλος των χαμένων ποιητών" Oh! Captain my Captain!!!  :Smile: 
και ο νοών νοείτο!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά μου έφτιαξες την ημέρα!!!!!! Αριστερή στην Τήνο με το Επτάνησος?
Yeahhhhh!!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αρχικα να αναφερω πως πολλα απο τα παλια βαπορια της ακτοπλοιας μας ειναι πολυ ψηλα στην εκτιμηση μου και μεσα στην καρδια μου.Επιτρεψτε μου ομως να εχω ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ αδυναμια σε αυτον το βαποραρο.Το ταξιδεψα απο τα 3 εως τα 11 μου χρονια στην Κεφαλλονια.Πραγματικα το λατρευω.Τετοια ομορφια,αρμονια,βαπορηλα,καλη χωριτηκοτητα,ευεληξια,προσωπικοτητα (Αν μπορεις να πεις κατι τετοιο.Θεωρω πως για το Επτανησος μπορεις),νομιζω βρισκεις σπανια.Θα παρακαλουσα οποιον εχει φωρογραφιες απο το εσωτερικο η απο τα καταστρωματα του αν θελει να μας κανει χαρουμενους.Να ξανανιωσουμε οτι ειμαστε μεσα ετσω και νοητα. :Sad:

----------


## Ellinis

Και από ενα περιοδικό της Sealink του 1984 το VALENCAY με τα χρώματα που πιστεύω οτι του πήγαιναν περισσότερο.

valencay.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Να σας δωσω και γω μια σπανια φωτο που δεν νομιζω να την εχετε δει ξανα, την καθελκυση του. Παρατηρηστε το ανοιγμα στο ''κορακι'' της πλωρης για το πρωραιο πηδαλιο.

Valencay.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Φοβερές οι φώτο σας! Δέν τις είχα ξαναδεί!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

όντως σε ευχαριστούμε nautikos και ellinis  :Wink:

----------


## capten4

edo maio tou 1989 sti rafina.Den einai poli kathari, alla....

1989  2.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Μια χαρά!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πραγματικα εξαιρετικες οι φωτογραφιες σας.Ειδικα ομως αυτη του ναυτικου ειναι καταπληκτικη.Νομιζω οτι γυμνη η πλωρη του ειναι ακομα καλυτερη,σκετο μαχαιρι.Μαθηματα ναυπηγικης απο τους Γαλλους.Θα ηταν ενδιαφερον να το δουμε και σε δεξαμενισμο του στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Κυκλοφορεί ένα μικρό καταπληκτικό βιβλίο από τις εκδόσεις "Ferry Publications" με τίτλο "Newhaven - Dieppe. The car Ferry Era". Το βιβλίο έχει γραφτεί από τους Miles Cowsill και John Hendy και έχει έρθει και στην Ελλάδα (όπως σε ένα βιβλιοπωλείο στον Πειραιά που βρίσκεται απέναντι από τα διακοσάρια, μετά την Ολυμπιακή στο αριστερό μας χέρι όπως πάμε για τον Άγιο Νικόλαο).
Σε αυτό το βιβλίο υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες και μοναδικές πληροφορίες για τα πλοία της γραμμής αυτής. Νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να λείπει από κανέναν που αγαπά τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία ("Επτάνησος", "Δήλος", "Απόλλων Εξπρές" και πολλά άλλα).
Εδώ μια φωτογραφία του John May από το βιβλίο αυτό : "Το Valencay" φθάνει το 1981 στο Newhaven.

Το  Valencay.jpg

----------


## polykas

Στροφή αριστερή στην Τήνο.




eptanisos.jpg

----------


## polykas

Και η συνέχεια της μανούβρας περνώντας δίπλα από το Παναγία Τήνου.




eptanisos -.jpg

----------


## Leo

Καπτάν Αργύρης Σαρρής του ΝΑΙΑΣ είχε γίνει "καρδιακός" να βλέπει την πλώρη του Επτάνησος κάθε μέρα να περνάει κατω απο την βαρδιόλα του :Surprised:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να και δυο φωτογραφιες του βαπορα να παιζει με τη θαλασσα.Τις βρηκα στο shipnostalgia.com και πρεπει να ειναι απο το βιβλιο "Newhaven - Dieppe. The car Ferry" των Era Miles Cowsill και John Hendy.Μερικοι ας συνεχισουν να νομιζουν οτι δεν ηταν καλο στον καιρο...Απολαυστε τις.


valencay 2.jpg

valencay 3.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Τρέλα είναι εκει μέσα!!!! Δέν θα έμεινε τίποτε όρθιο. Μα καλά βλάκας είναι ο Αγγλος και βγήκε με τέτοιο καιρό έξω?

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εχεις δικιο οτι ο αγγλος ειναι για δεσιμο,αλλα απο την αλλη ειχε και βαποραρο.Δεν φανταζομαι πως θα ηταν το μπαρ μετα απο αυτο το ταξιδι...

----------


## Ellinis

Οι ¶γγλοι έχουν την άποψη οτι τα πλοία φτιάχνονται για να ταξιδεύουν και όχι για να μένουν στα λιμάνια.
Εξάλου μην ξεχνάμε οτι εκεί δεν υπάρχουν απαγορευτικά και οτι τα καράβια αυτά ήταν ο μόνος τρόπος για να περάσεις το "κανάλι". 
Εξάλου, αν ο καιρός ήταν εξαιρετικός κακός, ίσως το ταξίδι να γινόταν χωρίς επιβάτες μόνο για τα φορτηγά.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Οι παραπάνω φωτογραφίες υπάρχουν στο Μουσείο του Newhaven και έχουν ανέβει στο shipsnostalgia.com.
Υπάρχει και μία τρίτη, αλλά θα πρέπει να ζητηθεί άδεια για να δημοσιευτεί (δεν έχει ανέβει ακόμα στο shipsnostalgia).
Υπάρχει και μία ανάλογη φωτογραφία της αδελφής του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές", της Πάολας ("Princesse Paola") σε ασπρόμαυρο. 
Πάντως, για εκείνες τις θάλασσες η εικόνα αυτή δεν είναι ασυνήθιστη.

----------


## scoufgian

το πλοιο στις φωτογραφειες δεν παιζει με τα κυματα..........ειναι ετοιμο να το φανε τα κυματα!!!φοβερες φωτογραφιες ανεβαζουν οι φιλοι μας

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Πραγματι ειναι απιστευτες ......... Ειχε θαλασσιτσα εκεινη τη μερα

----------


## Giorgos_D

Να σας υπενθυμισω οτι αντιστοιχες στιγμες έζησε και το βαπόρι στην Ελλάδα, αφού ο καπετάν Κώστας με αυτό έσπαγε τα απαγορευτικα με 10 και 11 μποφωρ....

Μάλλον όποιος πλοιαρχούσε αυτό το πλοίο δεν κρατιόταν στο λιμάνι... :Very Happy: 

Ξέρει κανεις για ποιο λόγο πρώρα από τις σωσιβιες λεμβους και προς πλώρα τα καταστρωματα χαμήλωναν? Φαινεται από τη διαταξη των παραθύρων του. Θυμάμαι και στο εσωτερικό του ειχε 3-4 φαρδιά σκαλοπάτια. Στις πρώτες του φωτογραφίες όπως αυτή πριν απο την καθέλκυση (πολύ ωραια φωτογραφια) φαινεται καθαρά οτι ειναι σε ενα επίπεδο. Πρέπει να εγινε καποιου είδους μετασκευή, οπου "ψήλωσε" η τσιμινιέρα, αφαιρέθηκε η πρυμια γέφυρα και επεκτάθηκε το σαλονακι κάτω από αυτή (το πιο δροσερό του πλοίου το καλοκαιρι). Μήπως κόπηκε και ξαναενώθηκε?

Το ίδιο ισχυει και για το ΔΗΛΟΣ.

----------


## Apostolos

Ναί φίλε κόπηκε και ψήλωσε το γκαράζ

----------


## Ellinis

Και ένα διαφημιστικό του Στρίντζη από τα μέσα δεκαετίας 80.

eptanisos.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απο την παραπανω φωτογραφια φαινεται ξεκαθαρα ο τετραγωνικος χωρος με τα πολλα παγκακια διπλης οψεως που ειχε το πλοιο μετα την μετασκευη που του εγινε πριν ερθει στην Ελλαδα.Πραγματικα ο συγκεκριμενος χωρος ηταν σκετη απολαυση.Ωραια θεα,επαφη με τη θαλασσα και απλετος διαθεσιμος χωρος.Βλεπετε ακομα και οταν το βαπορι ηταν απο το 1992 εως τις αρχες του 1995 στη γραμμη Πατρα-Σαμη που το καλοκαιρι το γκαραζ ηταν παντα γεματο μεχρι τον καταπελτη δεν ειχαμε ποτε προβλημα στο που θα βρουμε να κατσουμε σε αντιθεση με τα επομενα χρονια που δεν μπορουσαμε να καστουμε...Ενα ΒΑΠΟΡΙ πρεπει πρωτα να βολευει τους επιβατες του και μετα ολα τα αλλα και το Επτανησος το εκανε και με το παραπανω.Επισης να πω για μια μοναδικη και σημαδιακη για μενα στιγμη που τη θυμαμαι σαν τωρα.Σε ηλικια 5,5 χρονων το καλοκαιρι του 1994 ημουν στη δεξια βαρδιολα στη αγκαλια του πατερα μου βλεποντας τη καταπληκτικη θεα.Μας βλεπει λοιπον ο καπετανιος και λεει φερε τον πιτσιρικο μεσα.Τη στιγμη που μπηκαμε στη γεφυρα ηταν ωρα για να στριψουμε δεξια και να σημαδεψουμε Πατρα εχοντας μολις περασει τη μυτη του κολπου της Σαμης.Με παιρνει λοιπον αγκαλια ο τιμονιερης και μου λεει στριψ' το δεξια!!!Το στριβω λοιπον και μετα με αφησαν περιπου αλλα πεντα λεπτα να το κραταω ευθεια.Στη ζωη μου εχω μπει σε πολλες γεφυρες,αλλα εχω τιμονεψει μονο ενα βαπορι και τι βαπορι...Πραγματικα ειναι το μονο πραγμα που θυμαμαι τοσο εντονα απο τα πολυ παιδικα μου χρονια...

----------


## Apostolos

Και μετά υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μήν αγαπάς ένα βαπόρι?

----------


## Giorgos_D

Καπτα-Νιόνιο αντίστοιχα συναισθήματα εχω και εγώ αφού όταν ημουν μμικρός και πηγαιναμε στην Άνδρο, δεν ξεκόλαγα από τη γέφυρα. Εγώ δεν το τιμόνεψα βέβαια, αλλά θυμάμαι ενα Αυγουστιάτικο πρωινό (ήμουν γύρω στα 9), με άσχημο καιρό στον Κάβο-ντόρο, πόσο εντυπωση μου εκανε το πιτσιλισμα από το κυμα, που εφτανε στα παράθυρα της γέφυρας. Καθώς επίσης και το κουμπάκι με το πορτοκαλί λαμπάκι που άναβε (προφανώς) όταν ήταν ανοιχτά τα πτερύγια αφού είχε απάνω του ενα σκιτσο με ένα πλοίο "σταθερό" στο κύμα και λίγο πριν φτάσουμε Γαύριο καποιος αξιωματικός πάτησε κάποια κουμπιά (μπορει και ο καπεταν-Κώστας, δεν το θυμάμαι), έσβησε το λαμπακι αυτό και αρχισε να ταλαντευεται το πλοιο στον καιρό.

Σαν παιδί το εβλεπα με δέος και το αγαπούσα σα φιλο μου. Τα τετράδια και τα μπλοκ ζωγραφικής τα ειχα γεμισει με σκίτσα αυτού του πανεμορφου πλοίου. Και στην επόμενη συνάντηση που θα έρθω, θα τα φέρω, γιατί θα εχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον, το πως το έβλεπα και το απεικόνιζα μικρός αλλά και καθώς μεγάλωνα (και άλλα πλοία αλλά το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ειχε την τιμητική του).

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ηθελα να ρωτησω τους παλιοτερους αν το Επτανησος ερχοταν συχνα Πειραια οταν ακομα βρισκοταν στη γραμμη Ραφηνας-Ανδρου-Τηνου-Μυκονου για σκατζα σε βαπορια του Πειραια που πηγαιναν για ετησια;Το ρωταω αυτο γιατι εχω δει πολλες φωτογραφιες του στον Πειραια και λεω μηπως γινοταν κατι αναλογο με αυτο που κανει το Superferry II στη σκατζα του με τα Blue Star του Πειραια.

----------


## karystos

Όχι, το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ δεν έκανε ποτέ δρομολόγια από τον Πειραιά. Μόνο το αδελφό ΔΗΛΟΣ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το Δηλος εκανε μονιμο δρομολογιο ή σκατζα;Δηλαδη το Επτανησος δεν εκανε ουτε ενα δρομολογιο εστω και για αντικατασταση αλλου βαποριου απο Πειραια;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια φωτογραφία του "Επτάνησος" από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Η φωτογραφία δεν είναι καλή, διότι είναι λεπτομέρεια από άλλη φωτογραφία που θα ανεβεί σο θέμα "Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες από λιμάνια".
Νομίζω, πάντως, ότι λόγω της θέσης που είναι δεμένο το πλοίο έχει ενδιαφέρον να ανεβεί. Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη το 1996 ή 1997 και θα ήθελα να τη αφιερώσω στον καλό μου φίλο, τον Captain Nionios.
Από το φουγάρο του πλοίου βγαίνει καπνός....

Το Επτάνησος στον Πειραιά.jpg

----------


## karystos

Στο διάστημα που το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ έμεινε στη Ραφήνα (1985 - 1992) ο Στριντζης δεν είχε άλλα βαπόρια στον Πειραιά για να τα σκαντζάρει. Το ΔΗΛΟΣ ξεκίνησε με ένα δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά προς Σάμο - Ικαρία στις 9 το πρωί με πλοίαρχο τον Χριστόφορο Κοτσαμπά, Ύπαρχο το Γιώργο Γκριτζάλα και Αρχιλογιστή τον Τάσο Κορφιάτη. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν καταστροφικό κι έτσι μετετέθη από Ραφήνα για Συροπαρoναξία-Φώκλαντς-Αμοργό ή και Δ. Κυκλάδες, έως τη νέα μετάθεση για Κεφαλονιά.

Η γνωστή φωτογραφία του Πειραιά της εποχής, με το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ πλαγιοδετημένο στου Τζελέπη, είναι στην ακινησία του βαποριού και μάλιστα σε μέρα απεργίας γι αυτό και μέσα είναι και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ και το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ. 

Στο διάστημα αυτό στο ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ δεν άλλαξε σχεδόν τίποτα εκτός από την προέκταση της πρύμης και το σινιάλο. Ούτε δρομολόγιο, ούτε πλήρωμα, ούτε καπετάνιος. Η μόνη αλλαγή έγινε όταν πηρε φωτιά το IONIAN GALAXY και πήγε από τη Ραφήνα να το σκαντζάρει το IONIAN SUN, που έκανε Ανδροτηνομυκονία - Δωδεκάνησα, οπότε πλοίαρχος στο ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ πήγε ο καπτα Διονύσης Βασιλάτος και στη θέση του SUN εμφανίστηκε το IONIAN SEA (μετέπειτα ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ και ΛΕΡΟΣ) με πλοίαρχο το Τζώρτζη. Δυο επεισόδια από τις μέρες εκείνες :

1) Στην πρώτη επιστροφή του IONIAN SEA από Δωδεκάνησα, στην Τήνο, τρεις τα ξημερώματα με μπόλικο αερίδι, όταν η ιστορία είχε γίνει πια γνωστή, πλήθος κόσμου περίμενε στο έξω λιμάνι για να δει το ρεμέτζο του Τζώρτζη με την κουιμπέκα. Το πλοίο γύρισε απελπιστικά αργά σε σχέση με το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ κι έριξε καταπέλτη αποκαλύπτοντας τη γνωστή εικόνα του εύσωμου αρχιλογιστή στην άκρη του κι ένα καταγεμάτο γκαραζ. Κάποιος φώναξε στο Τζώρτζη "Γιατί δεν το έβαλες μέσα"; κι εκείνος απάντησε με μια χειρονομία "Είσαι τρελός";

2) Την επόμενη Παρασκευή αποκατασταθηκε η τάξη αλλά μέσα στην αναμπουμπούλα το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ έφυγε από Ραφήνα με καθυστέρηση και είχε και απογευματινό. Φτάνοντας λοιπόν στην Τήνο μπήκε σκοτωμένος κι έδωσε stand by στο μέσα κόκκινο για αριστερή. Εμείς κλείσαμε τα μάτια επειδή θα τα έκανε όλα λίμπα, αλλά όταν τα ανοίξαμε το πλοίο είχε δέσει και ξεφόρτωνε. Το στιγμιότυπο πρέπει να το έχει πιάσει αεροφωτογράφος και το επισυνάπτω. Τα απόνερα μιλάνε μόνα τους. 

Μετά την μετάθεσή του στο Ιόνιο, το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ γύρισε για μια ακόμη φορά στη Ραφήνα, όταν το μεγάλο SUPERFERRY έπαθε κάτι μια Παρασκευή απόγευμα και ακυρώθηκε το πρωινό του Σαββάτου. Τα άλλα πλοία δε χωρούσαν όσα άφησε έξω το μπαούλο κι έτσι κλήθηκε εκτάκτως το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ, που έφτασε χαράματα κι έδεσε στη 13. Το δρομολόγιο ήταν για τις 8 αλλά ίσαμε να τελειώσει η χαρτούρα πήγε 10. Αυτό ήταν το τελευταίο ταξίδι του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ από τη Ραφήνα. Πολλές φορές ανακοινώθηκε έκτοτε, ότι θα ερχόταν για σκάντζα του SUPERFERRY II αλλά δεν ξαναήρθε ποτέ.

Αυτά με όση ακρίβεια μπορώ να τα θυμάμαι. 

Επισυνάπτω δυο ακόμη φωτογραφίες, μία τα VILLANDRY και VALENCAY στη Διέππη και μια του VALENCAY.


EPTANISOS AERO.JPG

DHLOS-EPTANHSOS.jpg

VALENCAY.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ για τις αναλυτικες πληροφοριες,τις φωτογραφιες και την εξαιρετικη σου μνημη.Πραγματικα φαινεται οτι το αγαπουσες πολυ το βαπορι και πολυ καλα εκανες.Αληθεια ποσες φορες εχω την επιθυμια,ξεκινωντας για Κυλληνη μολις φτασω να βρω το βαπορα για να με περασει απεναντι...Δυστυχως ομως καθε φορα που φτανω,ολο και καποιο νεο "πανεμορφο" ( βγαζω εξω το Ιονις) πλοιο της γραμμης θα με περιμενει.Τελευταιο μου ταξιδι ηταν Πορος-Κυλληνη στα τελη Αυγουστου του 1999 (επειδη βιαζοταν μαλλον να φυγει βραδινο για Αργοστολι εκανε καθαρο χρονο 1 ωρα και 10 λεπτα...12380 ιππους ειχε οταν το τωρινο Επτανησος εχει 7800...).Το πιο εντυπωσιακο μου ταξιδι ομως και το μονο με ουσιαστικο καιρο,το οποιο και παρακολουθησα απο τη γεφυρα,ηταν στην περιοδο των Χριστουγεννων του 1997 ή 1998 οταν σε επιστροφη μας απο Πορο για Κυλληνη ειχε ενα γεματο 8αρι οστρια-γαρμπη και οποιος γνωριζει τι σημαινει αυτο για τη γραμμη καταλαβαινει...(μακραν ο μεγαλυτερος κυματισμος).Τελος,λιγο πριν το βαπορι παραδωθει στη Ventouris Ferries πρεπει να εκανε τον Απριλιο του 2000 δρομολογια Πατρα-Σαμη σε μια μεγαλη σκατζα στο Κεφαλονια.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ τον καλό φίλο Karystos για τις πολύτιμες πληροφορίες που μας έδωσε. Του αφιερώνω την παρακάτω φωτογραφία που δείχνει το "Επτάνησος", ως "Pollux", δεμένο στο Μπάρι τον Αύγουστο του 2000.
Φαντάσου φίλε Captain Nionios τι νιώσαμε όταν το είχαμε δει λίγο πριν να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι προερχόμενο από Αλβανία.

Το Επτάνησος στο Μπάρι.jpg

----------


## karystos

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κανείς έχει φωτογραφία του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ στη Ραφήνα με απαγορευτικό δεμένο κάθετα στην 4. Και επίσης του ΔΗΛΟΣ πάλι με απαγορευτικό τραβερσωμένο όπως το SUPERFERRY II στο έξω λιμάνι. Την ημέρα εκείνη είχε δεκάρι στον Ευβοικό και ο Τζώρτζης είχε βγει με το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ να μαζέψει ένα κρις κραφτ.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά λόγια και τη φωτογραφία. Δυστυχώς από ένα σημείο και ύστερα το POLLUX ήταν ένα επικίνδυνο πλοίο σε άθλια κατάσταση στα βρεχάμενα κι έτσι ζούσαμε συνέχεια με την αγωνία μηπως ακούσουμε κάνενα κακό μαντάτο. Το ΔΗΛΟΣ, έφυγε πολύ νωρίτερα και σε πολύ καλύτερη κατάσταση. Αν και ήταν το καλύτερο από τα δύο αδελφά έμεινε για πάντα στη σκιά του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ.

----------


## Leo

Φίλε karystos, μαζί με τα ευχαριστήρια των άλλων φίλων θέλω να έχεις και τα δικά μου για τις πληροφορίες/φωτογραφίες που μας δίνεις κατά καιρούς. Ακόμη θέλω να σου πω ότι ο τρόπος γραφής σου είναι εξαιρετικός και ειλικρινά απολαμβάνω να διαβάζω τα γραφτά σου γιατί με πας σ' αυτό που περιγράφεις και το ζω. Να 'σαι καλά.

----------


## capten4

DEN EINAI APO APAGOREFTIKO, EINAI FOTOGRAFIMENO KADRO, GIA AFTO KAI I KAKI POIOTITA....TO EPTANISOS KATHETA STIN TOTE 4 KAI STO EXO LIMANI TO DELOS.....NA PO EDO ,OTI TO IONIAN SEA EMEINE MONO 5 MERES STI GRAMMI KAI STIN TINO PEIGENE STO EXO LIMANI. STIS 8 SEPTEMVRIOU 1991 TA MESANIXTA ANAXORISE GIA PATRA....

raf 87 1.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Η φώτο είναι με το Επτάνησος δεμένο εκεί που τώρα πάει το μικρό καταμαράν???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Η φώτο είναι με το Επτάνησος δεμένο εκεί που τώρα πάει το μικρό καταμαράν???


Aπο όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω, το *Επτάνησος* είναι δεμένο κάθετα εκεί που δένει σήμερα -οριζόντια- το *Superferry*.

----------


## capten4

opos ta leei o espresso venezia einai

----------


## karystos

Η φωτογραφία capten4 είναι καταπληκτική, επειδή δείχνει τη μοναδική πλώρη και τη ναυτική γραμμή του βαποριού και ιστορική, επειδή το δέσιμο αυτό το έκανε το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ για πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Και είναι και από τις λίγες που δείχνουν και τα δύο αδέλφια στη Ραφήνα. Από όσα ξέρω υπάρχει σε κάποιο πρακτορείο άλλη μία που τα δείχνει και τα δύο από πλώρη. τραβηγμένη από τη θάλασσα.

Τα απαγορευτικα που ανέφερα εγώ δεν είναι την ίδια μέρα. ¶λλη μέρα τραβέρσωσε το ΔΗΛΟΣ και άλλη μέρα (μάλιστα μέρες) έμεινε το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ δεμένο όπως στη φωτογραφία με το γκαραζ γεμάτο.

----------


## Apostolos

Θυμάμαι μία μέρα να είναι πλάι πλάι και μάλιστα το ένα απο τα δύο με ανοιχτό το visor. Μικρός τότε μου έκανε εντύπωση που ήταν ολόιδια...

----------


## capten4

Karystos, an ypirxe afti i foto tha tin eixa parei oso-oso !! kai afto to kadro praktoras mou to edose.Ego file Apostole , thimamai to apogevma tis protis afixis tou delos.To Delos edese dipla sto faro, kai stis 1900 irthe to eptanisos kai araxe dipla tou !!sfirizan kai ta dio....mageia....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά λόγια και τη φωτογραφία. Δυστυχώς από ένα σημείο και ύστερα το POLLUX ήταν ένα επικίνδυνο πλοίο σε άθλια κατάσταση στα βρεχάμενα κι έτσι ζούσαμε συνέχεια με την αγωνία μηπως ακούσουμε κάνενα κακό μαντάτο. Το ΔΗΛΟΣ, έφυγε πολύ νωρίτερα και σε πολύ καλύτερη κατάσταση. Αν και ήταν το καλύτερο από τα δύο αδελφά έμεινε για πάντα στη σκιά του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ.


Θα ηθελα να μας δωσεις λιγο περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για την κατασταση του βαποριου οταν ηταν στη γραμμη Ιταλια-Αλβανια...Ποσες ωρες εκανε,με ποσα ταξιδευε και γιατι λες οτι ηταν σε τοσο αθλια κατασταση;Παντως οσον αφορα για το Δηλος εφυγε 3 χρονια νωριτερα το 1997 σε πολυ καλη κατασταση,αλλα οσο θυμαμαι το Επτανησος στην Κεφαλλονια ηταν σε κατι παραπανω απο καλη κατασταση για την ηλικια του.Επισης μεσα απο την εταιρεια ελεγαν οταν ταξιδευαν και τα δυο τους στη γραμμη, οτι το Επτανησος ηταν καπου μισο και κατι κομβο ταχυτερο απο το Δηλος,χωρις βεβαια να σημαινει οτι κατι αυτο.Επισης να πω οτι καλος γνωστος του πατερα μου ειναι ο επι χρονια ηλεκτρολογος του βαποριου και επειδη εχω μιλησει με τον ανθρωπο μου ανεφερε οτι το μονο προβλημα που ειχαν τα βαπορια ηταν τα σαπισματα που εβγαζαν και αυτο και το Δηλος και τα συχνα προβληματα με τον αξονα...Ευτυχως ομως η εταιρεια τα φροντιζε πολυ καλα και τα δυο.

----------


## karystos

Στη Ραφήνα το ΔΗΛΟΣ ταξίδευε με ένα μίλι περίπου παραπάνω από το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ. Το ό,τι ήταν το καλύτερο από τα δύο αδελφά, το έχουν πει κατά καιρούς άνθρωποι που τα γνώρισαν στο Ιόνιο, όπως ο καπτα Δημήτρης Μαρκέτος ή ο ύπαρχός του και μετέπειτα καπετάνιος στο ΙΟΝΙΑΝ SKY, ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ (νέο) κλπ καπτα Βαγγέλης Γρηγορόπουλος, όπως και αρκετοί από τα πληρώματα. Όσο για την κατάστασή του στην τελευταία του περίοδο την αναφέρεις ήδη. Προσωπικά την έμαθα και από "εσωτερικές" πηγές αλλά και από ανθρώπους, που το έψαξαν όταν βγήκε για πώληση. Δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ το ταξίδι Αλβανία - Ιταλία για να ξέρω κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι για πολλά πλοία ακούγεται (ή έχει ακουστεί) κατά καιρούς ότι είναι (ήταν) σε πολύ κακή κατάσταση και σχεδόν ........ έτοιμα να βυθιστούν.  Σε αρκετές από αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, τα περισσότερα από όσα ακούγονται είναι μάλλον υπερβολικά. Και για το "Εξπρές Ολύμπια", και για το "Pollux" αυτά έλεγαν.
Σίγουρα, η συντήρηση που είχε γίνει δεν είναι (ή ήταν) η καλύτερη, αλλά σίγουρα και τα όσα λέγονταν είναι (ή ήταν), μάλλον, υπερβολικά.
Η περίπτωση του "Καπετάν Αλέξανδρος Α" είναι χαρακτηριτική. Και για αυτό έχουν ακουστεί πολλά, αλλά συνεχίζει να ταξιδεύει σε ηλικία 46+.
Ίσως, γιατί αυτά τελικά τα επιβατηγά που πάνε στον πάτο, δεν πάνε μόνο λόγω κακής συντήρησης, αλλά και για κάποιον άλλο πιο σοβαρό λόγο (βλέπε "Νηρεύς", "Ιόνιον").

----------


## karystos

Το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ δεν ήταν λαμαρίνες και μηχανές, αλλά ένα δημιούργημα που φούντωνε συναισθήματα. Τέτοια συναισθήματα από όλες τις ανθρώπινες κατασκευές μόνο τα πλοία μπορούν και ξεσηκώνουν. Κι από αυτά όχι όλα. Το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ανήκε σε αυτή την ξεχωριστή κατηγορία. Κανείς δεν θέλει τα πλοία αυτά, ούτε να γερνάνε, ούτε να παλιώνουν, ούτε να σαπίζουν, ούτε να φεύγουν. Γι αυτό και μένουν ζωντανά. Αυτό είναι που μετράει κι όλα τα άλλα λεπτομέρειες. ¶λλωστε τι σημαίνει για εμάς POLLUX; Ή ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ; Όλοι μας το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ αγαπήσαμε.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι όλοι νιώθουμε και καταλαβαίνουμε αυτά που λέει ο φίλος Karystos. Οι θρύλοι δεν πεθαίνουν ποτέ. 
Πάντως, να μην ξεχνάμε και κάτι που μπορεί σε κάποιους να φανεί αρχικά μη σχετικό. Η μοίρα πολλών πλοίων μας συνδέθηκε, είτε άμεσα είτε  έμεσσα με τις εξελίξεις του 1999, οι οποίες ακόμα ακόμα δεν έχουν εκτιμηθεί δεόντως. 
Αυτοί που τότε πίστεψαν, λίγο αλλαζονικά, ότι όλα θα άλλαζαν ριζικά και η ακτοπλοΐα μας θα ακολουθούσε μια άλλη πορεία, νομίζω ότι διαψεύστηκαν σχετικά γρήγορα.
Αυτό ας το σκεφτούμε κάποια στιγμή.
Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι συμβολικά από εκείνη την εποχή. Είναι Νοέμβριος του 1999 και το "Επτάνησος" είναι δεμένο στη θέση που έδενε το "Αιγαίον". Όλοι τότε νιώθαμε ότι ο κόσμος που ξέραμε ήταν σαν να γυρνούσε ανάποδα. Και πολλοί ήταν αυτοί που φοβόντουσαν ότι οι εξελίξεις μπορεί και να μην ήταν τόσο ρόδινες όσο κάποιοι φαντάζονταν......  

Το Επτάνησος στον Πειραιά ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## karystos

Φίλε Roi αν ρίξεις μια ματια στο "ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ" θα δεις ότι έχουμε μπλέξει σε μια άχαρη κουβεντα, που έχει άμεση σχέση με το 1999 - αν εννοείς βέβαια την MFD. Δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο να πέσει φως σε αυτήν την ιστορία.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Δυστυχώς, δεν είναι μόνο η MFD και το "Εξπρές Σαμίνα". Αυτά αποτελούν, απλά, την κορυφή του παγόβουνου. Τα παγόβουνα, όμως, κατά κύριο λόγο βρίσκονται μέσα στο νερό και δεν είναι ορατά από μακριά.
Αυτό που βλέπω, ως μια παράλευρη απώλεια όλων των παραπάνω, είναι ότι η ακτοπλοΐκή σύνδεση κατά τη διάρκεια του χειμώνα για πολλά από τα νησιά του Αιγαίου είναι σήμερα χειρότερη, από ότι ήταν πριν από 10 χρόνια. Και, πιθανόν, σε 10 χρόνια να είναι ακόμα χειρότερη.

----------


## karystos

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Να διευκρινίσω επειδή μάλλον έκανα λάθος ότι όταν έγραψα "ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ" δεν εννοούσα το βαπόρι και το ναυάγιο αλλά το λήμμα του forum.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Στη Ραφήνα το ΔΗΛΟΣ ταξίδευε με ένα μίλι περίπου παραπάνω από το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ. Το ό,τι ήταν το καλύτερο από τα δύο αδελφά, το έχουν πει κατά καιρούς άνθρωποι που τα γνώρισαν στο Ιόνιο, όπως ο καπτα Δημήτρης Μαρκέτος ή ο ύπαρχός του και μετέπειτα καπετάνιος στο ΙΟΝΙΑΝ SKY, ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ (νέο) κλπ καπτα Βαγγέλης Γρηγορόπουλος, όπως και αρκετοί από τα πληρώματα. Όσο για την κατάστασή του στην τελευταία του περίοδο την αναφέρεις ήδη. Προσωπικά την έμαθα και από "εσωτερικές" πηγές αλλά και από ανθρώπους, που το έψαξαν όταν βγήκε για πώληση. Δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ το ταξίδι Αλβανία - Ιταλία για να ξέρω κάτι παραπάνω.


 
Οταν μιλαμε για δυο διδυμα βαπορια πολλες συγκρισεις γινονται και οι γνωμες διαμορφωνονται απο το ποσο δεμενος ειναι καποιος με το ενα η με το αλλο πλοιο,ενω τα βαπορια δεν διαφερουν ουσιαστικα.Οσον αφορα για τις γραμμες της Κεφαλλονιας ειναι σιγουρο οτι το Επτανησος ειχε καπου στο ενα μιλι παραπανω (χωρις αυτο να σημαινει κατι) γιατι το εχω επιβεβαιωσει απο πολλους.Για το Δηλος ακουγοταν οτι ηταν καλυτερο,αλλα οταν ρωτησα σε ποιο τομεα μου ειχαν απαντησει με πολλα γενικολογα που περισσοτερο ειχαν να κανουν με το δεσιμο που ειχαν μαζι του γιατι το βαπορι ηταν πιο πολλα χρονια στη γραμμη παρα με ουσιστικες διαφορες.Ισως εστιαζονταν στην κατασταση που βρισκοταν το Δηλος που ηταν λιγο καλυτερη.Παντως κανενα απο τα δυο δεν ηταν ποτε σε κακη κατασταση οσο βρισκονταν στην ακτοπλοια μας και τα σαπισματα που ανεφερα παραπανω για τα οποια μου ειχε αναφερει ο ηλεκτρολογος του βαποριου δεν ειχαν φτασει ποτε σε ανησυχητικο επιπεδο.Απλα ηθελαν την τακτικη συντηρηση τους πραγμα το οποιο γινοταν παντοτε.Αλλωστε το τελευταιο δρομολογιο που καναμε μαζι το καλυψε σε 1 ωρα και 10 λεπτα ( δυστυχως κρατησε λιγο).Θελω να ρωτησω αν ξερει καποιος ποση ωρα εκανε το ταξιδι Ιταλια-Αλβανια,αν χρειζοταν καμπινες και με ποσο περιπου ταξιδευε.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το ταξίδι από το Μπάρι για το Δυρράχιο κρατά περίπου 7 ή 8 ώρες. Η ταχύτητα των περισσοτέρων πλοίων είναι σχετικά χαμηλή, αφού συνήθως ταξιδεύουν νύχτα με πρωϊνή άφιξη στο άλλο λιμάνι και παραμονή μέχρι το βράδυ. Την περίοδο της αιχμής γίνονται και πρωϊνά δρομολόγια με αναχώρηση λίγες ώρες μετά την άφιξη.
Εμείς το είδαμε να φθάνει στο Μπάρι, γύρω στις 7 το απόγευμα και θα έφευγε για΄Αλβανία γύρω στις 10 ή 11 το βράδυ. Άρα οι ώρες βγαίνουν άνετα για ένα πλήρες δρομολόγιο alleretour στη διάρκεια της ημέρας.

----------


## Baggeliq

> Το ταξίδι από το Μπάρι για το Δυρράχιο κρατά περίπου 7 ή 8 ώρες. Η ταχύτητα των περισσοτέρων πλοίων είναι σχετικά χαμηλή, αφού συνήθως ταξιδεύουν νύχτα με πρωϊνή άφιξη στο άλλο λιμάνι και παραμονή μέχρι το βράδυ. Την περίοδο της αιχμής γίνονται και πρωϊνά δρομολόγια με αναχώρηση λίγες ώρες μετά την άφιξη.
> Εμείς το είδαμε να φθάνει στο Μπάρι, γύρω στις 7 το απόγευμα και θα έφευγε για΄Αλβανία γύρω στις 10 ή 11 το βράδυ. ¶ρα οι ώρες βγαίνουν άνετα για ένα πλήρες δρομολόγιο alleretour στη διάρκεια της ημέρας.



  ναι γιατί έχω ασχοληθεί για αυτό το πλοίο σίγουρα δεν είναι από τα γρήγορα πλοία αλλά είναι πολύ καλό σε αλλά σημεία του

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Υπέροχα ξύλινα καταστρώματα.
Νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζονται πολλά λόγια.
Καταστρώματα μιας άλλης εποχής και φιλοσοφίας.
Για τον εξαιρετικό φίλο Captain Nionio και για όλους όσους αγάπησαν αυτό το καράβι.

Ξύλινα καταστρώματα.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αν και ευχαριστησα προσωπικα το φιλο Αντωνη,θελω να του πω ενα δημοσιο τεραστιο ευχαριστω για τα συναισθηματα που μου εβγαλε με την παραπανω φωτογραφια του (στο λιμανι του Πορου αν βλεπω καλα) και ολοι ξερουμε πως ειναι τα συναισθηματα οταν ξαναβλεπεις μια παλια μεγαλη αγαπημενη μετα απο 8,5 ολοκληρα χρονια...Πραγματικα τοσο καιρο ειχα να δω την περατζαδα του βαποριου,μετα τον Αυγουστο του 1999.Παρατηρωντας τη φωτογραφια εχω να πω οτι μονο τετοια βαπορια μπορουν να βγαλουν τοσο μεγαλα συναισθηματα και επισης να σχολιασω την κατασταση του καταστρωματος του πλοιου σε σχεση με πολλα σημερινα...Θελω να πω οτι το καταστρωμα του φαινεται να ειναι σε κατι παραπανω απο υπεραριστη κατασταση τη στιγμη που κατι ΜιλενοΝταλιανοΡοδανθες του καπτα Μακη ειναι σε πολυ κακη (τα παραπανω πλοια τα συμπαθω πολυ απλα δεν μπορω να κριβω την αληθεια), μονο που αυτα ταξιδευουν ενω το βαποραρο μας τον εφαγε η 35ετια...

----------


## Giorgos_D

Καλά εσένα καπτα-Νιόνιο που σε πήγε 8.5 χρόνια πίσω.... Τι να πω και εγω που με πηγε 17 χρόνια πισω.... (ειχα να ανεβω στο βαπορι από τοτε που ταξίδευε από Ραφήνα)  :Sad:

----------


## nautikos

Να ρωτησω μηπως καποιος εχει κανενα σχεδιακι του Επτανησος (ή του Δηλος)? Ε να μην κανουμε και ενα μοντελακι του αυτου του θρυλου :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε ναυτικε αν μπορεις να βρεις τα σχεδια και να το φτιαξεις πραγματικα θα ειναι ονειρο.Αν κρινω απο αυτα που εχεις ηδη φτιαξει θα ειναι ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ.Δυστυχως εγω δεν εχω τα σχεδια του βαποριου αν και πολυ θα τα ηθελα.Αλλα σε προειδοποιω για κατι.Αν το φτιαξεις θα κινησω γη και ουρανο για να μου το δωσεις.

----------


## nautikos

Η κατασκευη του Επτανησος παντως ειναι στα αμεσα ας πουμε σχεδια νεων ναυπηγησεων:mrgreen:. Απλα θελω και ενα σχεδιο ωστε να γινει ''φτυστο''. Πιστευω παντως οτι θα το βρω :Wink: . 

Βρεθηκε :Wink:  Αρκει να βρεθει και χρονος και ορεξη πολυ για να γινει το μοντελο!:lol:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μετα απο χρονια αναζητησης φωτογραφιων του Επτανησος (δικες μου δεν εχω επειδη μικρος τοτε δεν ειχα καταλαβει την αξια τους) δεν εχω βρει ουτε μια με το βαπορι στη Σαμη,στην Πατρα (στην Πατρα εχω μονο μια) η στην Ιθακη και μιλαμε για μια ολοκληρη τριετια που το βαπορι εκανε το Πατρα-Σαμη-Ιθακη...Μαιος 1992 - Ιουλιος 1995.Λες και αυτη η τριετια ηταν μια μαυρη φωτογραφικη περιοδος για το πλοιο,λες και απαγορευοταν να το βγαλουν...Αν καποιος εχει φωτογραφιες στην Πατρα και ιδιαιτερα στη Σαμη η στην Ιθακη (που δεν εχω βρει ουτε μια) θα ηταν ενα μεγαλο δωρο. :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Θυμηστε μου κατι. Το διαστημα μετα την αποσυρση των Χρυση αμμος και πριν τη λαμψη του Επτανησος απο τη ραφηνα ποια πλοια εφευγαν. Και ενα χαριτωμενο επισοδιο. Στο λιμανι της Τηνου ο κοσμος περιμενει το πλοιο απο Ραφηνα. Καποιοι Γαλλοι τουριστες δεν ξερω πως εχουν περασει τα καγκελα με τις απσκευες τους για να πανε Μυκονο. Το Επτανησος μπαινει και ερχετε. Ερχετε ερχετε με φορα. Οι Γαλλοι παρατανε τα πραγματα και τρεχουν να σωθουν και ολοι οσοι εχουν σταματησει στην παραλια για να χαζεψουν για πολοστη φορα την θρυλικη επιτοπια μανουβρα πεφτουν κατω απο τα γελια...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μετά το ναυάγιο του "Χρυσή Αυγή" και την απόσυρση των πλοίων του Πολέμη ("Χρυσή Άμμος ΙΙ, "Χρυσή Άμμος Ι", "Χρυσή Άμμος ΙΙΙ") και πριν έρθει το "Επτάνησος" (1985) τη γραμμή εξυπηρέτησαν ή προσπάθησαν να εξυπηρετήσουν το "Αννα Λ" (μετέπειτα "Παπαδιαμάντης ΙΙ"), το "Νήσος Άνδρος" (μετέπειτα "Μαρμάρι Ι"), το "Πόρτο Λάφια" ("Κάρυστος"), το "Αιγεύς", το "Ατλας ΙΙ" με το Τζώρτζη και με ταχύτητα 8 μίλια (όπως αναφέρεται στη συνέντευξη του πλοιάρχου Μάκη Σκιαδά στον "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ" που κυκλοφορεί).

----------


## Rocinante

Δεν θυμαμε να εχω ταξιδεψει με κανενα απο αυτα για Τηνο οποτε η μεταβαση απο τα χρυση αμμος στο επτανησος ηταν πολυ γρηγορη και ηταν ενα πολιτισμικο σοκ

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αυτό που έμεινε, σχετικά αρκετά χρόνια στη γραμμή, ήταν το "'Αννα Λ".
Τα άλλα ήταν κομήτες για τη γραμμή.
Από τα διάφορα πλοία με το όνομα "Χρυσή ¶μμος" αυτό που θεωρείτο ιδιαίτερα καλό πλοίο ήταν το "Χρυσή ¶μμος ΙΙ" (πλοίο ελληνικής ναυπήγησης).
Αλλά και τα άλλα δύο αποδείχτηκαν καλά και αξιόπιστα πλοία. Από αυτά το ένα ("Μακεδών") ταξιδεύει ακόμα στις θάλασσές μας.

----------


## Rocinante

Για σκεφτειτε ρε παιδια οτι αυτη τη στιγμη μπορει να υπαρχει παραπεταμενη καπου σ ενα συρταρι η παταρι ας πουμε στη Φιλανδια βιντεοκασετα με τη μανουβρα του επτανησος απο καποια ξενερωτη τουριστρια που εκανε τις διακοπες τις στα νησια και βρηκε χαριτωμενο να βιντεοσκοπισει ενα πλοιο... Παντος εγω και στο Youtube εψαξα και γνωστους ρωτησα. Τιποτα. Δεν πιστευω να εχει κανεις απο εσας και να βρει ξαφνικα και να μας πει. "ΑΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΒΙΝΤΕΑΚΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ.... "

----------


## capten4

kai an exei ?....

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ή στο Γαύριο ένα φθινοπωρινο απόγευμα του 1989.....?  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Καλα πλακα κανετε... Πως μπορουμε να τα δουμε;

----------


## capten4

MAKARI NA IKSERA....

----------


## Giorgos_D

Να τα περάσουμε σε DVD και να οργανώσουμε μια συνάντηση με ένα Laptop. :Wink:

----------


## esperos

Για  όλους  τους  φανατικούς  του,  Αιγαίου  τε  και  Ιονίου. Εδώ  κατάπλους  εις  Ραφήνα.


EPTANISSOS.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ (εμεις οι φανατικοι του).Βλεπεις ειναι απο τα λιγα βαπορια που εχουν φανατικους σε Αιγαιο και Ιονιο.Αυτη τη φωτογραφια πρεπει να την εχω ξαναδει στο τευχος 3/1997 ή 4/1997 του Εφοπλιστη σε ενα μεγαλο αφιερωμα που ειχε κανει το περιοδικο.Δυστυχως επειδη εχει εξαντληθει δεν εχω αυτο το τευχος... :Sad:

----------


## a.molos

Μια ακόμη παρακαλώ!

----------


## Rocinante

Ετσι μου ερχεται να βαλω πρωτη και να μπω μεσα... εχει μηπως κανεις φωτο απο το εσωτερικο. Εχουν αρχισει και περναν τα χρονια και σιγα σιγα το ξεχναω πως ηταν. Γιατι το εξωτερικο αν κλεισω τα ματια μου μπορω να το ζωγραφισω...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Ετσι μου ερχεται να βαλω πρωτη και να μπω μεσα... εχει μηπως κανεις φωτο απο το εσωτερικο. Εχουν αρχισει και περναν τα χρονια και σιγα σιγα το ξεχναω πως ηταν. Γιατι το εξωτερικο αν κλεισω τα ματια μου μπορω να το ζωγραφισω...


Λοιπον φιλε rocinante δε γινεται θα τσακωθουμε.Ζηταμε τα ιδια πραγματα και ενθουσιαζομαστε παλι με ιδια πραγματα.Πρεπει να τις μετρησουμε.Να δουμε ποιος την εχει μεγαλυτερη,την αδυναμια για το Επτανησος...Λοιπον να σε καλα και να συνεχισεις να σκεφτεσαι οτι αμα καποτε γινεις πλουσιος θα ξαναφτιαξεις το Επτανησος...(ειμαι απολυτα βεβαιως οτι το σκεφτεσαι):wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Κατσε captain nionio και κατι σκεφτηκα. ΣΑΤΑΝΙΚΟΟΟ. Θα φερουμε το αδελφακι του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ απο την Ερυθρα θα το μετασκευασουμε και θα το κανουμε ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ 2 !!!!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά φίλοι μου έχετε ξεφύγει τελείως!!!!

----------


## a.molos

Αναχώρηση !!

eptanisos...jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Αναχώρηση !!
> 
> eptanisos...jpg


Φιλε Αντωνη σε ευχαριστουμε παρα μα παρα πολυ για ολες τις φωτογραφιες που εχεις ανεβασει τις τελευταιες μερες.Εγω σου λεω το ευχαριστω σε αυτο το thread για ευνοητους (Επτανησιολατρικους) λογους...Και το πλοιο φευγει για Ανδρο,Τηνο,Μυκονο με ταχυτητα 18,5 κομβων,γεματο απο κοσμο για αλλο ενα καραβολατρικο ταξιδι.Επειδη δεν εχουν αναφερθει,θα μπορουσε καποιος να μας πει τις ωρες των δρομολογιων του στη γραμμη Ανδρου-Τηνου-Μυκονου;

----------


## a.molos

Εξαιρετικά για τον Captain Nionio μια φωτογραφία απο το Πλατυγιάλι Αστακού τότε που μπορούσαμε να μπαινουμε ελέυθερα και να φωτογραφίζουμε τα πλοία που ξεχειμωνιάζανε. Δίπλα το Saturnus μετέπειτα Greenfield και τώρα Αlexandra T.

pollux.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια ωραία στιγμή στον Πειραιά του 1999.
Διακρίνονται από αριστερά λίγο το "Πηνελόπη Α", το "Μήλος Εξπρές" με ανοικτό τον πλωριό καταπέλτη (νομίζω ότι τον λένε visor), η πλώρη του "Επτάνησος", ένας γλάρος και το Golden Vergina".
Νομίζω ότι ο γλάρος δένει πολύ με την πλώρη του "Επτάνησος".

Στον καλό φίλο Captain Nionio και στον Α. Μώλο.

Το Επτάνησος στον Πειραιά - Μήλος Εξπρές.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα απόγευμα στον Πειραιά του 1999.
Καλή βόλτα για να συναντήσεις παλιούς καλούς φίλους.

Ένα απόγευμα στον Πειραιά.jpg

----------


## polykas

Μπράβο* Roi* καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο Φεντερίκο Φελλίνι γύρισε κάποτε μια καταπληκτική ταινία με τον τίτλο "Amarcord". Είναι μια ταινία νοσταλγική με βιώματα από την παιδική και την εφηβική του ηλικία. Ο τίτλος της ταινίας σημαίνει "Amare + ricordare". To να θυμάσαι, δηλαδή, είναι συχνά πικρό.
Φωτογραφίες, λοιπόν πριν από μια δεκαετία στον Πειραιά.
Οι εικόνες είναι απίστευτες, σε σχέση με τις αντίστοιχες σημερινές.
Το "Επτάνησος" ανάμεσα στο "Εξπρές Δανάη" και το "Πήγασος".
Είναι κρίμα που τα περισσσότερα από τα όμορφα πλοία μας άφησαν για πάντα. Και μάλιστα ακόμα και αυτή τη στιγμή που ένα από αυτά, το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" ετοιμάζεται για ........

Οι φωτογραφίες από εκείνη την ημέρα είναι πολλές και νοσταλγικές. Εδώ δύο από αυτές.
Αφιερωμένες αε όλους, αλλά ιδιαίτερα στον polyca και τον Captain Nionio. 

Το Επτάνησος στον Περαιά 10.jpg

Επτάνησος και Πήγασος.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία φίλε roi. Τι να πεί κανείς για αυτή την πλώρη... πανέμορφη!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Όλα αυτά τα καράβια είχαν απίστευτες ναυπηγικές γραμμές.
Το ερώτημα είναι αν θα μείνει έστω και ένα από αυτή τη μεγάλη γενιά καραβιών. Καλές οι φωτογραφίες, αλλά έστω και ένα για δείγμα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για αλλη μια φορα σε υπερευχαριστουμε φιλε Αντωνη.Το κακο ειναι οτι δεν μπορω και εγω να στο ξεπληρωσω σε αυτο το βαθμο.Οι φωτογραφιες σου εχουν τεραστια ιστορικη και ποιοτικη αξια.*Το βαπορι* *αντικειμενικα* *ηταν ενα απο τα ωραιοτερα που ειδαμε* ποτε στην ακτοπλοια μας,αλλα τολμω να πω πως *αυτη η πλωρη ηταν η* *ΚΟΡΥΦΑΙΑ* που ειδαμε σε εγ/ογ.Πλωραρες ειχαν και αλλα,Σαπφω,Κνωσσος,Αριαδνη (το παλιο),Γεωργιος Εξπρες ,αλλα αυτη η πλωρη ηταν αλλο πραγμα.Καθετη,μακρια και ψηλη οταν την εβλεπες απο προφιλ,πραγματικο ξυραφι οταν την εβλεπες καταμετοπο.Η ωραιοτερη και η πιο κομψη κατα τη γνωμη μου απο οσες εχουμε δει.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλοί μου φίλοι Ellinis και Captain Nionio σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Αυτό που έγινε εκείνο το απόγευμα στον Πειραιά ήταν όπως καταλαβαίνετε το εξής απλό. Καθόμουν απέναντι από αυτήν την πλώρη και ένιωθα σαν να με τραβούσε από μακριά κάποιος ισχυρός μαγνήτης. Έβγαλα κάπου δέκα φωτογραφίες με μικρές διαφορές η μία από την άλλη. Και, όμως, κάθε φορά σε κάθε φωτογραφία αποκαλύπτεται και κάτι διαφορετικό από την ομορφιά αυτού του πλοίου. 

Η πλώρη και το όνειρο.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω, ότι την παρακάτω φωτογραφία τη δικαιούνται όλοι οι φίλοι του "Επτάνησος".
Το καμπανάκι της πλώρης "VALENCAY DIEPPE 1965" ........
Σε όλους τους φίλους.

Το καμπανάκι της πλώρης.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Roi οι φανατικοι οπαδοι του επτανησος σε ευχαριστουμε. Την τυχη του την ξερουμε ολοι. Ηθελα να ξερω αν κανεις σκεφτηκε να παρει αυτη την καμπανα η κατι αναμνηστικο απο το πλοιο πριν το τελευταιο του ταξιδι;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί μια ομάδα ανθρώπων με σκοπό να κρατά ζωντανές κάποιες μνήμες από τα καράβια αυτά.
Και πέρα από τις φωτογραφίες και τα βιώματα που κουβαλά ο καθένας μας από τα καράβια αυτά, θα μπορούσαν να διατηρούνται κάποια χαρακτηριστικά σημεία από τα καράβια αυτά (όπως είναι για παράδειγμα το καμπανάκι της πλώρης). ϊσως, κάποια στιγμή να φτάσουμε στο σημείο να δημιουργηθεί και ένα μουσείο για την ιστορία της ακτοπλοΐας μας. Το καλύτερο, βέβαια, θα ήταν το μουσείο να ήταν πλωτό και να ήταν κάποιο από τα ιστορικά πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας μας. Όποιο και αν ήταν αυτό.

----------


## Karolos

Φίλοι μου, βάλτε έναν ακόμα φανατικό οπαδό με το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι.
Οί φωτογραφίες μου πού επισυνάπτω είναι αφιερωμένες σε όλους.

_Όταν άξιζε νά πηγαίνεις στό λιμάνι πολλές ώρες πρίν ταξιδέψεις_

1989 Ιουν.-Ραφήνα_0.jpg

1989 Ιουν.-Ραφήνα_1.jpg

1989 Ιουν.-Ραφήνα_2.jpg

1989 Ιουν.-Ραφήνα_3.jpg

1989 Ιουν.-Ραφήνα_4.jpg

----------


## Karolos

Έχουμε καί συνέχεια. Κατά την γνώμη μου καί μία πολύ σπάνια, εσέις το αποφασίζετε.

1989 Ιουν.-Ραφήνα_5.jpg

1989 Ιουν..jpg

Ept 1989-90.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Καταρχήν καλώς ήρθες C.Κάρολε στην παρέα μας!  :Smile: 

Να 'σαι καλά για τα σπάνια ντοκουμέντα που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας. Οι φωτογραφίες θα τρελάνουν όλους τους φανατικούς οπαδούς του Επτάνησος...  :Smile: 

Έγραψες ιστορία με αυτές τις εικόνες και είμαι σίγουρος ότι πολλοί εδώ μέσα θα χάσουν τα λογικά τους με το θησαυρό σου. :mrgreen:

----------


## Apostolos

Κάνει και απεργία το τρελάδικο και ποιός θα μαζέψει τους ερωτευμένους φίλους του!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

ΟΥΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!! ΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΑ????
Καρολε σε υπερευχαριστουμε.
Ολα μαζι λιγο αποτομα μου επεσαν. Και χειριστηρια και φουγαρο και πλωρη και ΓΕΦΥΡΑ !!!! Αλλα η πιο απιθανη ειναι με το Visor ανοιχτο. Εως σημερα νομιζα οτι ηταν κολημενο.Και παλι ευχαριστουμε

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα θερμό καλωσόρισες και από μένα φίλε C.Κάρολε.
Όλες αυτές οι φωτογραφίες είναι καταπληκτικές.
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Καπτακώστας

Σας ευχαριστώ, που με βοηθήσατε να καλύψω τα κενά της μνήμης μου. Τέλη της δεκαετίας του ΄70 - αρχές ΄80 ταξίδευα τακτικά με τα Χρυσή Άμμος από Ραφήνα για Σύρο. Μετά το Ναυάγιο του Χ. Αυγή και την απόσυρση του Πολέμη από τη γραμμή δεν θυμόμουν ποια πλοία τα διαδέχθηκαν.
Δυστυχώς, από το 1983 που εγκαταστάθηκα στη Γερμανία ταξίδεψα πλέον μετρημένες φορές με καράβι.
Με τα αφιερώματά σας στα Επτάνησος και Δήλος μου θυμήσατε αυτές τις δύο πανέμορφες αδελφές, τις οποίες δυστυχώς δεν γνώρισα πολύ καλά, όμως έχουν αποτυπωθεί μόνο θετικά μέσα μου.
C.Κάρολε, η δεύτερη φωτογραφία σου του κειμένου της 24ης Απριλίου 2.54, αυτή με την πλώρη εν πλω να σκίζει το νερό, είναι άφταστη! Λιτή, "φτωχή" σε ποσότητα αντικειμένων, όμως πλούσια σε ποιότητα, τα λέει όλα! Άσε που δεν μπορεί ο καθένας να σκύψει και να τραβήξει αψηφώντας τον ίλιγγο και τον κίνδυνο να πάει φούντο η μηχανή! Συγχαρητήρια! 
Χριστός Ανέστη!

----------


## Karolos

Αγαπητοί μου φίλοι.

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ - ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ.

Σάς ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια.
Δύο φωτογραφίες σας στέλνω πού είναι τό μεγάλο ατού τού βαποριού.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δεν ειναι να φευγει κανεις για Πασχα και να επιστρεφει 13 μερες μετα.Η κατασταση ειναι για ανακοπη καρδιας.Φιλε Καρολε αφου σε καλωσορισουμε στην παρεα  μας πρεπει να σε υπερ-*ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ* για τις *ΥΠΕΡΟΧΕΣ* φωτογραφιες του *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ*.Οτι και να πουμε ειναι λιγο.Χρονια πολλα,καλο Πασχα και υγεια σε ολους σας.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια αεροφωτογραφία του "Επτάνησος", την οποία βρήκα στο πρακτορείο της Χώρας της ¶νδρου το 2000. Παρά το γεγονός ότι το πλοίο είχε φύγει χρόνια από τη γραμμή, εντούτοις η φωτογραφία του πλοίου παρέμενε στη θέση της.
Φυσικά δεν είναι σε πολύ καλή απόδοση αφού έχει φωτογραφηθεί με απλή μηχανή, αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι σημαντική για κάποιον που δεν την έχει.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Αντωνη καμια φορα οι καραβολατρες εχουν παρομοιες εμπειριες.Εγω βρηκα αυτη τη φωτογραφια το 2004 σε πρακτορειο του Ληξουριου.Ειχε κρατησει καμια 15αρια και να φανταστεις οτι το βαπορι δεν επιανε συχνα Ληξουρι...Τοσα χρονια μετα και ομως τις ειχε ακομα.Αν παρατηρησεις το ντεκ πανω απο το ρεμετζο της πρυμης δεν εχει επεκταθει εντελως ως την τελικη του μορφη... :Wink:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Η ιδια φωτογραφια υπήρχε και σε καρτ-ποστάλ.

----------


## nautikos

> Η κατασκευη του Επτανησος παντως ειναι στα αμεσα ας πουμε σχεδια νεων ναυπηγησεων:mrgreen:. Απλα θελω και ενα σχεδιο ωστε να γινει ''φτυστο''. Πιστευω παντως οτι θα το βρω


Βρεθηκε τελικα :Wink:  Αρκει να βρεθει και χρονος και ορεξη πολυ για να γινει το μοντελο (για το τελευταιο ειμαι σιγουρος παντως:lol :Smile:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε ναυτικε το περιμενουμε με τεραστια λαχταρα.Μας αναβεις φωτιες. :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> Βρεθηκε τελικα Αρκει να βρεθει και χρονος και ορεξη πολυ για να γινει το μοντελο (για το τελευταιο ειμαι σιγουρος παντως:lol


Ναυτικε το μηνυμα αυτο το περιμενα καιρο. Ειδικα οταν εβλεπα νεο ποσταρισμα στο θεμα ελεγα ΝΑΤΟ ΕΓΙΝΕΕΕΕ...

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Ναυτικε μια παρακληση. Οταν ειναι ετοιμο να κανεις προαναγγελια του στυλ " Την ταδε του μηνα και ωρα ταδε εχουμε την αναγενηση". Να μην μας ερθει ξαφνικα και παθουμε και τιποτα...

----------


## nautikos

Εχεις δικιο, δεν θα το παραβλεψω:lol:. Βλεπω οτι ειναι πολλοι οι φιλοι του *Επτανησος* που το περιμενουν με αγωνια. Αυτο σημαινει οτι και το μοντελο θα πρεπει να ειναι ανταξιο των προσδοκιων τους. Θα βαλω τα δυνατα μου παντως, αν και μαλλον θα αργησει λιγακι.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αργησε οσο θες,σου εχω τεραστια εμπιστοσυνη.Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα το εχουμε ζωντανο μπροστα μας.

----------


## polykas

Eπτάνησος στο Ν.Μ.Δ




EPTANISOS.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας πάμε οκτώ χρόνια πριν.
Είναι Αύγουστος του 2000.
Βρισκόμαστε στο Μπάρι της Ιταλίας, aboard στο "Superfast I".
Περιμένουμε να εμφανιστεί το "Επτάνησος", ως "Pollux" με τα χρώματα του Βεντούρη.
Το βλέπουμε από μακριά να έρχεται.
Μεγάλες πραγματικά στιγμές.
Ο φακός καταγράφει τις κινήσεις.
Από μακριά και ολοένα να πλησιάζει.
Σκίρτημα της καρδιάς.
Το φως παίζει παράξενα παιχνίδια, αλλά και αυτό είναι μέσα στο παιχνίδι.
Αν πιστεύετε ότι οι φωτογραφίες αυτές ενδιαφέρουν κάποιους, θα ήθελα να τις πάρει ο καλός φίλος Espρεσσο Venezia, να τις διορθώσει και μετά να δοθούν σε μεγάλη ανάλυση σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται.
Εδώ θα τις δείτε σε μια πρώτη μορφή και σε χαμηλή ανάλυση.
Αφιερωμένες σε όλους και με μια μόνο σκέψη. Δείτε τι είχαμε και τι χάσαμε. Όταν τα λάθη επαναλαμβάνονται παύουν να είναι λάθη.....

Σε μια πρώτη ανεπεξέργαστη μορφή

*Θριαμβευτική είσοδος*

Θριαμβευτική είσοδος.jpg

*Μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι του Μπάρι*

Μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι του Μπάρι.jpg


*Γυρίζοντας μέσα στο λιμάνι*

Το Επτάνησος στο Μπάρι ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Αντωνη τα λογια ειναι περιττα...Σε υπερ-ευχαριστουμε και εννοειται πως υπαρχει τεραστιο ενδιαφερον για τις φωτογραφιες.Τι ειχαμε και τι χασαμε...Χασαμε ενα διαμαντι αλλα τουλαχιστον εχεις-εχετε φροντισει να πηγαινει καλα ο δρομος της σωτηριας ενος αλλου διαμαντιου...Δυστυχως τετοια βαπορια δεν επαναλαμβανονται...


ΥΓ:Μεχρι και στο Μπαρι διδασκε τι θα πει μανουβρα...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Τι μας κάνεις απόψε φίλε Αντώνη πραγματικά το λέω πόσα χρόνια μας γυρίζεις πίσω τι αναμνήσεις μας κάνεις να θυμηθούμε αυτό το  πλοίο είναι μία ιστορία ολόκληρη πραγματικά άφησε πραγματική ιστορία.
Δεν ξέρεις τι αναμνήσεις μου ξυπνάς...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Νίκο, πιστεύω ότι με μια αναγκαία διόρθωση και σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση η σειρά αυτή των φωτογραφιών αποτελεί καλό δώρο για όλους ανεξαιρέτως τους φίλους του "Επτάνησος".

*Ας ξορκίσουμε τη λήθη ......*

Επτάνησος για πάντα.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και μια ακόμα φωτογραφία που αν φτιαχτεί μπορεί να γίνει πολύ ωραία.
Μάλιστα αυτή έχει και μια επιπλέον συναισθηματική αξία.
Στα αριστερά του "Επτάνησος" είναι ο "Ορέστης", δηλαδή το αγαπημένο μας "Σίφνος Εξπρές" του Βεντούρη. Τότε ήταν παροπλισμένο στο Μπάρι. Σήμερα αποτελεί ένα ακόμα κεφάλαιο της "Ιστορίας της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας".
Το "Σίφνος Εξπρές" είχε το προσωνύμιο "Ζολώτας" είτε για την ηλικία του, είτε για τη γνωστή παροιμιώδη του ταχύτητα.

Κοντά στο Σίφνος Εξπρές.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Αντωνη για ακομα μια φορα προξενεις αναστατωση στο Forum και αφορμη για ομορφα ταξιδια αναμνησεων. Σε ευχαριστω προσωπικα για τα δωρα που μας προσφερεις αλλα δεν μπορω να αρνηθω πως αυτες οι εικονες μου δημιουργουν και αισθηματα θλιψης για ενα καραβι που αφησε το στιγμα του απο οπου και αν περασε.Αλλα θα παραμεινει ζωντανο για παντα. Σου υπενθυμιζω τις Cart postal που ειδαμε στην χωρα της Ανδρου στο προσφατο ταξιδι μας και ας εχουν περασει τοσα χρονια που μας αφησε. Το ομορφο λιμανι του Γαυριου και το επτανησος εκει. Πιθανον να υπαρχουν αναλογες στην Τηνο και στη Μυκονο. Και ειναι λογικο να ειναι εκει. Γιατι καποια πραγματα θελουν και το στολισμο τους. Και το Επτανησος ηταν το στολιδι των λιμανιων μας.

----------


## Apostolos

Ρε παιδιά τι καταπληκτικά πράγματα βλέπω και διαβάζω??????

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...θα ήθελα να τις πάρει ο καλός φίλος Espρεσσο Venezia, να τις διορθώσει *και μετά να δοθούν σε μεγάλη ανάλυση σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται*.


Έχω γεννηθεί στην Αγία Σοφία στον Πειραιά. Σε ηλικία 5 χρόνων μετακομίσαμε με τους γονείς μου στο Πασαλιμάνι και εκεί μεγάλωσα και έζησα μέχρι τα 26 μου χρόνια.

Η αγαπημένη μας αλάνα ήταν στον ¶ι Νικόλα στο τελωνείο, όπου κάθε Σαββατοκύριακο κατεβαίναμε και παίζαμε μπάλλα, εκεί που τώρα βρίσκεται το μεγάλο πάρκινγκ στην παγόδα.

Απ' το 1981 ασχολούμαι με την φωτογραφία. Κι όμως. ¶ρχισα να φωτογραφίζω καράβια μόλις 1 χρόνο πριν (αν και από παιδί τα λάτρευα), όταν και ανακάλυψα τα φόρουμ που υπάρχουν για την Ναυτιλία και τα πλοία.

Συζητάγαμε κάποια στιγμή με τον Roi, και του έλεγα ότι ίσως αυτό οφειλόταν στο ότι τα έβλεπα κάθε μέρα τα καράβια δίπλα μου, τα ζούσα, τα ''ανάσαινα'', και γι αυτό ίσως δεν είχα ποτέ σκεφτεί να τα φωτογραφήσω.

Δεν είναι όμως αυτό (ή καλύτερα μόνο αυτό). Ο βασικός λόγος, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, ήταν ότι δεν είχα κανέναν για να μοιραστώ αυτές τις φωτογραφίες, θα τις έβλεπα όταν θα τυπώνονταν και μετά θα τις έκλεινα σε κάποιο συρτάρι. Προτιμούσα λοιπόν να κατεβαίνω στο λιμάνι και να θαυμάζω από κοντά τα πλοία που τόσο αγάπαγα.

Τώρα πια όμως δεν ισχύει αυτό. Τώρα η μεγάλη μου χαρά είναι να τραβάω φωτογραφίες όποτε μπορώ. Γιατί αυτές τις φωτογραφίες τις *μοιράζομαι* πια με τόσους και τόσους φίλους, και μέσα από αυτές γεννιούνται σχόλια, συζητήσεις, ακόμα και αντιπαραθέσεις μερικές φορές. Οι φωτογραφίες μου ''ζούνε'', ''ανασαίνουν'', δημιουργούν συναισθήματα. Και αυτό μου δίνει πολύ μεγάλη χαρά.

Η τέχνη (γιατί και η φωτογραφία *ΤΕΧΝΗ είναι*), έχει αξία *μόνο* όταν έρχεται σε επαφή με το ευρύ κοινό. Τι αξία θα είχε ένα εξαίσιο ζωγραφικό έργο για παράδειγμα, αν ο δημιουργός του το είχε κλειδωμένο σε ένα μπαούλο και το είχε δει μόνο αυτός ???

Και βέβαια εξαίσιε άνθρωπε και *μοναδικέ* *Roi*, και βέβαια να διορθώσω με τις όποιες γνώσεις μου ότι φωτογραφίες θέλεις, και μετά να τις ''δώσουμε'' *σε όλο* τον κόσμο. Και δικές μου φωτογραφίες (αν και δεν μπορούν να συγκριθούν με τις μοναδικές δικές σου) να δώσω σε όποιον φίλο τις θελήσει, είτε σε χαμηλή είτε σε υψηλή ανάλυση.

*ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΑΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΜΟΙΡΑΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ.*

(Ζητώ συγγνώμη εκ των προτέρων απο τους διαχειριστές του φόρουμ για το off topic μήνυμα......)

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Κατάθεση ψυχής από τον εξαιρετικό φίλο Espresso Venezia.
Είναι σαν να τον βλέπουμε μπροστά μας να παίζει μπάλα και να περνούν από πίσω όλα αυτά τα μοναδικά πλοία που σήμερα νοσταλγούμε.
Το υλικό, λοιπόν, θα είναι διαθέσιμο με τις φωτογραφίες του "Επτάνησος" στο Μπάρι μετά από τη σωτήρια επέμβαση του ανθρώπου που έπαιζε μικρός στις αλάνες του Πειραιά και τράβαγε μάλιστα και καλό κουπί κάποια εποχή ...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αντωνη δεν εχουμε λογια.Οχι μονο για το παραπανω,αλλα για *ΟΛΑ* οσα εχεις προσφερει στο forum.Μακαρι να υπηρχε τετοια διαθεση για προσφορα και στην καθημερινοτητα μας... :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

'Οταν ξέρεις ότι μπορείς να προσφέρεις χαρά σε κάποιον με μια απλή φωτογραφία, τότε είναι χαζό και εγωϊστικό να μην το κάνεις.
Και μάλιστα όταν έχεις και εσύ τη χαρά να βλέπεις τις αγαπημένες φωτογραφίες τόσων φίλων, αλλά και να διαβάζεις τα σχόλια τους.
Σε ένα γνωστό τραγούδι λέει:

"Ζωή που δε μοιράζεται, είναι ζωή χαμένη".
Αν το παραφράσουμε λίγο:

"Φωτογραφία που δεν μοιράζεται, είναι φωτογραφία χαμένη".

Εδώ μια πρώτη εκδοχή μιας φωτογραφίας, λίγο πριν δοθεί στον φίλο Espresso Venezia για τα περαιτέρω.

Για όλους εσάς το "Επτάνησος" φθάνει στο λιμάνι του Μπάρι τον Αύγουστο του 2000 και το ομορφαίνει με την παρουσία του ...

Arrival in the harbour.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε μου Αντωνη εχεις απολυτο δικιο σε οσα γραφεις.Οτιδηποτε εχουμε,απο συναισθηματα και σκεψεις μεχρι φωτογραφιες και αναμνηστικα αντικειμενα,ολα ειναι για να μοιραζονται.Απλα μια διορθωση.Το τραγουδι της Ελευθεριας Αρβανιτακη "Μη με αποφευγεις ματια μου" εχει στιχο:"Ζωη που δεν μοιραζεται , ειναι ζωη κλεμενη" (και οχι χαμενη).Η ουσια του πραγματος βεβαια ειναι η ιδια και ολοι καταλαβαινουμε τι θελεις να πεις. :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ξαναγυρνάμε στο Μπάρι του 2000.
Το *"Επτάνησος"* περνάει δίπλα από το "Palladio" της Adriatica και δένει.
Ένα γλυκό αυγουστιάτικο απόγευμα.
Κάπου εκεί δίπλα είναι και ο φίλος *Rocinante* και κάπου παραδίπλα ο *Captain Nionios*. Στέκουν από μακριά σαν καλοί φύλακες του καραβιού.
Η ζωή είναι ένα όνειρο. Τα καράβια είναι η συντροφιά στο όνειρο. Η θάλασσα είναι η ελευθερία και εμείς............

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία ας δώσουμε τον συμβολικό τίτλο *"Για τον Rocinante" ....*

Για τον Rocinante.jpg

Στο Μπάρι με νοσταλγία.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Αναρωτιεμαι αν θα πρεπει απο εδω και στο εξης να σε αποκαλω ROI ANTOINE...
Αισθανομαι σαν μικρο παιδι που το γεμιζουν δωρα...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Αντωνη δεν μπορω αλλο.Αισθανομαι οτι με υποχρεωνεις και οτι δεν θα μπορεσω να στο ανταποδωσω ουτε στο 1% των οσων μας εχεις προσφερει.Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΣ ΖΕΙ και θα ζει οσο υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που το ταξιδεψαν και το αγαπησαν.Μετα απλα θα φανταζονται πως θα ειναι να ταξιδευεις μαζι του μεσα απο φωτογραφιες...Ακομα και αυτο ομως φτανει οταν μιλαμε για το Επτανησος...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η αιώνια "Κατρίν Ντενέβ" στο Πέραμα.
Η μοναδική "Ωραία Της Ημέρας" της Ακτοπλοΐας μας.
"Ελαφρώς" αφτιασίδωτη δέχεται κάποιες μικρές περιποιήσεις στο Περαμα το φθινόπωρο του 2000.
Στον Captain Nionio και καλή επιτυχία στο μάθημά του.


To Pollux στο Πέραμα ΙΙ.jpg

Το Pollux στο Πέραμα I.jpg

----------


## karystos

Το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ στη Χώρα της ¶νδρου από μια παλια καρτ ποσταλ του "ΕΚΔΟΣΕΟΣ ΤΕΧΝΗ"

eptanisos-andros.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

φοβερη ,καρτ ποσταλ ,φιλε καρυστος...........

----------


## marsant

Πολυ ομορφη καρτ ποσταλ.Και το τοπιο ωραιο και το πλοιο απλα ζωγραφια..

----------


## f/b kefalonia

megalh entupwsh mou ekane se auto to ploio otan phgaina kefalonia me auto o thorivos pou evgazan ta fougara tou....kai o hxos ths mhxanhs tromeros...thumamai kathomoun konta sta fougara kai ta thaumaza!!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Να καλωσορίσουμε τον φίλο Captain Nionio από την Κάσο με κάτι ιδιαίτερο.
Η πλώρη του "Επτάνησος" με φόντο τα βουνά της Κεφαλλονιάς κάπου στα 1998.
Από τις λίγες φορές που ταξιδέψαμε μεγάλο μέρος του ταξιδιού στην πλώρη του πλοίου
Από την φωτογραφία έχει αφαιρεθεί συγγενικό πρόσωπο και για αυτό η φωτογραφία παραμορφώνεται σε κάποιο σημείο.
Αυτή τη νύχτα ας φανταστούμε ότι ταξιδεύουμε στην πλώρη του "Επτάνησος" με προορισμό όπου επιθυμεί ο καθένας (¶νδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο, Κεφαλλονιά, Ιταλία) ή και καλύτερα χωρίς προορισμό ....

Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους και ιδιαίτερα στους Captain Nionio, Rocinante, Leo, polyka, Γιώργο Δ και Capten4.

Η πλώρη του Επτάνησος.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

τελευταιο μου ταξιδι με αυτο το πλοιο ηταν το πασχα του 1999 απο το αργοστολι για κυλληνη!!!!!καθε ταξιδι και απολαυση..!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στην πλώρη του Επτάνησος.
Ταξίδι από Κυλλήνη για Πόρο τον Ιούλιο του 1998.
Νομίζω ότι αξίζει να δούμε την πλώρη του θρυλικού "Επτάνησος" σε λεπτομέρεια. Ένα μικρό μειονέκτημα είναι ότι οι φωτογραφίες σε κάποια σημεία "παραμορφώνονται" καθώς αφαίρεσα τα πρόσωπα από τις φωτογραφίες. (στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία μάλιστα αφαίρεσα τον εαυτό μου)

Το λιμάνι του Πόρου με το "Δήλος" και το "Επτάνησος" ήταν σκέτη ζωγραφιά.
Σήμερα ο "Πίνακας" του λιμανιού έχει χάσει κάποιες σημαντικές πινελιές.
Το ίδιο και η Ραφήνα με το "Μπάρι Εξπρές".

Στην πλώρη ΙΙ.jpg

Στην πλώρη 4.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Αντωνη δεν εχω λογια,πραγματικα καθε στιγμη εχεις κατι νεο να μας παρουσιασεις ακομα καλυτερο απο το προηγουμενο.Το σημαντικο βεβαια δεν ειναι οτι ειναι καλυτερο ,αλλα μονο και που το μοιραζεσαι μαζι μας.Ευχαριστουμε πολυ και εγω ειδικα για την αφιερωση.

----------


## Rocinante

Αντωνη πολλα ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες που μοιραζεσε μαζι μας.
Καποιοι θα πουν "σιγα τις φωτογραφιες δεν δειχνει τιποτα το σπουδαιο"
Οχι αν δεν εχεις ζησει και δεν εχεις αγαπησει ενα καραβι δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις πως μπορει να προκαλεσει συγκινηση. ενα τμημα της πλωρης, ενα κομματι της αλυσιδας ακομα και ενα κομματι βρωμικης και σκουριασμενης λαμαρινας μπορει να σε ταξιδεψει στο παρελθον.
Γιαυτο και εγω πλεον οταν ταξιδευω με καποια πλοια προσπαθω να αποτυπωσω στο φακο σημεια χαρακτηριστικα για καθε πλοιο. Καποια στιγμη στο μελλον ισως με βοηθησουν να πραγματοποιω νοερα ταξιδια πισω στο τωρα...

----------


## artzuna

Aγαπημενο πλοιο των Ανδριωτων για πολλα χρονια
Εφερε την ηρεμια στην γραμμη μετα την εποχη Πολεμη με τα Χρυση αμμος κτλ

Ραφηνα-Ανδρος 2 ωρες ακριβως και κοντριτσες με το Μπαρι Εξπρες το οποιο εκανε καποιες φορες 1ωρα και 45 λεπτα για Ανδρο.
Δεν ξερω τι ηταν αυτο που το εκανε τοσο αγαπητο στον κοσμο της Ανδρου.
Τα απλα και ευρυχωρα σαλονια? η ταχητητα του? οι μανουβρες του? ο θορυβος που εκανε?
Σιγουρα ολα μαζι..κριμα που μας αφησε :Sad:

----------


## Leo

Θα αφήσω να το πούν άλλοι τι έκανε αγαπητό το πλοίο στην ¶νδρο. Όμως θα πώ ότι ήταν αγαπητό και στην Τήνο και στην Μύκονο εξίσου, ακόμη ακόμη το ίδιο αγαπητό ήτα και στα Επτάνησα όσο δούλεψε εκεί έ φίλε Captain Ninios?.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αυτο εχει συζητηθει και στο θεμα του αδερφου Δηλος και ναι ειναι οπως το λες φιλε Λεο.Το Επτανησος αγαπηθηκε παρα πολυ (αν και οχι οσο το Δηλος) στις γραμμες μας και ειδικα στον Πορο υπαρχουν πολλοι που θυμουνται τα δυο αδερφα...Αν σκεφτεις οτι τα επομενα βαπορια που ηρθαν στη γραμμη (πλην του Ιονις) ειναι απο καραβολατρικης αποψης η μερα με τη νυχτα σε σχεση με τις δυο εντυπωσιακες γαλλιδες τοτε καταλαβαινεις γιατι ακομα ειναι στις μνημες ολων...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Επτάνησος" στον Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας το 1999.
Δίπλα στον "Όμηρο" ("Νήσος Κύπρος") και το "Ακταία".
Τι να πει κανείς για αυτόν τον Νέο Μώλο.
Είναι σκέτη μαγεία.
Εδώ συναντάς δίπλα δίπλα τη σκουριά  και την ομορφιά. 
Και εδώ θα δεις πάντα τα ομορφότερα πλοία μας όπου και αν αυτά ταξιδεύουν.
Και το "Επτάνησος" να ετοιμάζεται για την τελευταία του αποστολή ως "Επτάνησος", καθώς σε λίγους μήνες θα μετονομαζόταν σε "Pollux" ...  

Το Επτάνησος στον Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Και μαλιστα σημαντικη τελευταια αποστολη...Το Πασχα του 2000 να ξανακανει για λιγο το Πατρα-Σαμη σκατζα στην αλλαγη σινιαλων του Κεφαλονια (σε Blue Ferries και οχι Blue Star Ferries αρχικα).Δυστυχως πως τα φερνει η μοιρα.Το 2000 δεν πηγαμε για Πασχα στη  Κεφαλλονια οποτε το τελευταιο ταξιδι μου με το ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟ ηταν ενα βραδινο Πορος-Κυλληνη στα τελη Αυγουστου του 1999.Θυμαμαι δεν ειχα μπει για πανω απο 5-10 λεπτα μεσα.Πως να το κανω αλλωστε οταν ειχα τοσο ξυλινο καταστρωμα,ανοιχτες βαρδιολες και απειρες εξωτερικες θεσεις για να απολαυσω;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Υπάρχουν κάποιες στιγμές που είναι πραγματικά μοναδικές.
Κάποιες στιγμές που η λήθη δεν μπορεί να τις αγγίξει.
Και τυχαίνει καμιά φορά κάποιες τέτοιες στιγμές να βγαίνουν και κάποιες όμορφες φωτογραφίες.
Φωτογραφίες που τις αγαπάμε λίγο περισσότερο γιατί μας θυμίζουν αυτές τις στιγμές.
Μια τέτοια στιγμή, μια τέτοια φωτογραφία είναι και η παρακάτω.
Το "Επτάνησος" φθάνει στην Κυλλήνη αργά το απόγευμα.
Το βλέπουμε να έρχεται από μακριά, να μπαίνει, να γυρίζει, να δένει.
Κλικ, κλικ, κλικ και κάποιες στιγμές από το ρεμέτζο αποτυπώνονται σε film (μάλιστα σε film slide).
Αυτές οι φωτογραφίες ανήκουν δικαιωματικά σε όλους όσους αγάπησαν αυτό το καράβι. 
Μάλιστα η παρακάτω φωτογραφία ποιυ τραβήχτηκε από μένα, επεξεργάστηκε από τον Espresso Venezia ανέβηκε και στην gallery του και τώρα ανεβαίνει και εδώ. Δάνεια και αντιδάνεια.
Αυτό που έχουμε πει ότι θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή είναι η προβολή των slides, όπου το "Επτάνησος" θα ζωντανέψει για τα καλά.
Και μαζί του και τα υπόλοιπα 99 πλοία που πέρασαν και έφυγαν για αλλού.

Φίλε Captain Nionio, όταν με το καλό δεις την προβολή, και εφόσον έχεις πιει και ένα ποτηράκι κρασί, τότε θα ξαναζήσεις ολοζώντανη τη στιγμή που το "Επτάνησος" μπαίνει στην Κυλλήνη, γυρνά και δένει.
Το ίδιο θα νιώσετε, σίγουρα, καλοί φίλοι Rocinante, vinman, Giorgo D, Captain 4, Νίκο, Leo, Polyka, paroskayak, Νάξος, Appia 1978, dimitris, Kalypso, Speedkiller, Speeedrunner, marsant, iletal I και Ναυτικέ.
Τι χρειάζεται μόνο: ένας τοίχος, πολύ κρασί και καλή διάθεση ....

To Επτάνησος σςτην Κυλλήνη.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Αντωνη οταν γινει η προβολη θα κανω οτι μπορω να ειμαι εκει,αρκει να μου το πεις νωρις ωστε να μπορω να ανεβω απο τα μακρινα Χανια.Να εισαι παντα καλα για τις στιγμες και τις σκεψεις που μας προσφερεις...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φυσικά και θα είσαι εδώ φίλε Captain Nionio.
Και τα ενενήντα εννέα και ένα πλοία θα ξαναζωτανέψουν και πάλι μέσα από τις εικόνες, από τα συναισθήματα και τα βιώματα όλων ...

----------


## marsant

Αχ φιλε Αντωνη...να ξερες μονο καθε φορα οταν ανεβαζεις τα αριστουργηματα σου με τις μοναδικες περιγραφες σου,οχι μονο ζωντανευεις την εικονα αλλα δημιουργεις και ενα απιστευτο συναισθημα....:wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Αντωνη εκτος απο την φωτογραφια του ιδιου του πλοιου εκπληκτικη ειναι και η ωρα που φωτογραφηθηκε με ολα αυτα τα χρωματα με τις λεπτομερειες του πλοιου να φαινονται αλλα και τα αναμενα του φωτα που πραγματικα σε μεταφερουν εκει πανω.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Τη διάθεση την έχουμε.... ο τοίχος και το κρασί μας λείπει....

Αν θέλετε βάζω τον τοίχο.... Κρασί ποιος????

----------


## mastropanagos

Βαζω εγω το κρασι......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εγω βαζω οτι εχω και δεν εχω για να ξαναδω το Επτανησος στην πραγματικοτητα, αλλα δυστυχως δεν επιστρεφει... :Sad:

----------


## vinman

> Μια φωτογραφια του Επτανησος λειπει και παω νοσοκομειο


 
Φίλε Captain Nionios την ανεβάζω με την ελπίδα να μην την έχει ανεβάσει και κάποιος άλλος φίλος,και με την ευχή να μην πάς νοσοκομείο.. :Very Happy: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16884


(σκαναρισμένη απο τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πηγαινε για υπνο πηγαινε Μανωλη.Δεν μπορω αλλο δεν ειμαι καλα.Σου χρωσταω για μια ζωη.Μετα απο ολα οσα ειδα σημερα να και η καψουρα η μεγαλη.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.


ΥΓ:Κοιτα προφιλ που εχει το ναυπηγικο αυτο ποιημα...

----------


## Haddock

Ο Ζιοβάννι σου στέλνει πάσα... Παίξε μπάλα Νιόνιο...

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά ο ένας μετά τον άλλον καλά τον στείλατε τον άνθρωπο πια μπάλλα μ λέτε :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Λοιπον σημερα εχω δει Θιακι,Δηλος,Κεφαλληνια,Επτανησος σε μια μερα.Η σας εχει βαλει αυτη η μουσιτσα ο Λεο να με τρελανετε η πρεπει να παω να παιξω τζοκερ με την τυχη μου.Για να παιξω μπαλα φιλε Ζιο με τοσες μπαλες πρεπει να γινω Μαραντονα.Χιλια ευχαριστω...

----------


## sylver23

ο νιονιος μεταφερεται αυτη την στιγμη με ασθενοφορο στο νοσοκομειο χανιων.των τρελλανατε.

----------


## Rocinante

Πω πω τη μερα ηταν αυτη δεν με βλεπω να πηγαινω για υπνο...
Ρε συ Paroskayak εσυ μαγε που ολα τα ξετρυπωνεις βρες μας ενα βιντεακι με το πλοιο (που οταν σχεδιαζοταν καποιοι θεοι σιγοψιθηριζαν στο αυτι του σχεδιαστη μυστικα απο αλλες διαστασεις) και ο Διονυσης και εγω μεχρι προτομη θα σου κανουμε (Που λεει ο λογος βεβαια γιατι δεν ειναι και τοσο απιθανο να βρεις κατι :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Διονύση δεν πιστεύω να πήγες για ύπνο?? :Very Happy: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16887


(φωτογραφία του Σπ.Θεοδωράκη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φυγε οπως εισαι φυγε.Θα σαμποταρω το σκανερ.Rocinante πως πανε οι παλμοι, η πιεση;Μας βρηκαν αδυναμους επειδη αγαπαμε την ιδια εκπληκτικη γυναικα και μας χτυπανε κατακουτελα.Ειστε καταπληκτικοι. :Wink:

----------


## Haddock

Το βιντεάκι θα έρθει στην ώρα του γιατί το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει... Όσο για τις προτομές, εσύ Ρόσι, μόνο προτομή στην Πόπη είσαι ικανός να φτιάξεις... :mrgreen:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οπα οπα οπα.Νικο εχεις βιντεο;Τα εγκεφαλικα δεν θα τα γλιτωσουμε.Αμα κανεις και αυτο το θαυμα δεν θα εισαι Ζιοβανι θα εισαι ολη η εθνικη Βραζιλιας μαζι.Πω πω δεν θα παω για υπνο μετα απο αυτο που εγραψες.

----------


## Rocinante

> Φυγε οπως εισαι φυγε.Θα σαμποταρω το σκανερ.Rocinante πως πανε οι παλμοι, η πιεση;Μας βρηκαν αδυναμους επειδη αγαπαμε την ιδια εκπληκτικη γυναικα και μας χτυπανε κατακουτελα.Ειστε καταπληκτικοι.


Αποψε σημερα και χτες ολες οι πορτες ειν κλειστες και γω ειμαι απ οξω
Και μες το θαμπος το θαμπο παιρνω αμπαριζα να μπω και με πετανε οξω
Ολος ο κοσμος με μισει βαρεθηκα πια τη ζωη τους πονους και τα μιση
Αλι αλι και τρισαλι φωναχτε αμεσως τον Αλη να με καρατομησει
Απο την βραβεβμενη με οσκαρ ταινια "Τυφλα να χει ο Μαρλον Μπραντο"...

----------


## vinman

Καλοί μου φίλοι Captain Nionio και Rocinante...
Το Επτάνησος απο διαφήμιση του περιοδικού Εικόνες πρίν απο πάρα πολλά χρόνια!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16993

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καντε τον Ban αυτη τη στιγμη... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

...και άλλη μία με την κοφτερή του πλώρη σε πρώτο πλάνο...!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16998


(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μανωλη για να σε προκαλεσω λιγο.Δες το τευχος του εφοπλιστη 3/1997 η 4/1997 ενα απο τα δυο.Δυστυχως εχει εξαντληθει και δεν το εχω...

----------


## vinman

> Μανωλη για να σε προκαλεσω λιγο.Δες το τευχος του εφοπλιστη 3/1997 η 4/1997 ενα απο τα δυο.Δυστυχως εχει εξαντληθει και δεν το εχω...


Πολύ φοβάμαι φίλε Διονύση ότι πρέπει να είναι μέρος του χαμένου αρχείου απο την μετακόμιση του 2002...
Θα ψάξω όμως μήπως κάνω λάθος...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μην αγχωνεσαι οτι εχεις κανει ειναι ηδη πολυ. :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Φίλε μου Διονύση θα σε αποζημιώσω όμως φαντάζομαι με μία εκπληκτική του φωτογραφία μέσα απο τις σελίδες του υπέροχου βιβλίου ''Greek sea bridges''...!!!
Εκτός απο τον φίλο μας τον Διονύση θα ήθελα να την αφιερώσω και στους Roi Baudoin,Nikos,Ellinis,Esperos,Leo,Tsentzos,Trakman  ,
Rocinante,Orion v,Polykas,capten4,Paroskayak,Νάξος,Αρη,
Sea serenade,Appia 1978,scoufgian,marsant,mastrovasilis,και σε όλο το φόρουμ!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17017

----------


## Trakman

> Φίλε μου Διονύση θα σε αποζημιώσω όμως φαντάζομαι με μία εκπληκτική του φωτογραφία μέσα απο τις σελίδες του υπέροχου βιβλίου ''Greek sea bridges''...!!!
> Εκτός απο τον φίλο μας τον Διονύση θα ήθελα να την αφιερώσω και στους Roi Baudoin,Nikos,Ellinis,Esperos,Leo,Tsentzos,Trakman  ,
> Rocinante,Orion v,Polykas,capten4,Paroskayak,Νάξος,Αρη,
> Sea serenade,Appia 1978,scoufgian,marsant,mastrovasilis,και σε όλο το φόρουμ!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17017


vinman με τιμάς με μία ακόμη αφιέρωση από ένα καταπληκτικό καράβι! Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μανωλη εχω ηδη γινει κουραστικος.Τι αλλο να σου πω καλε μου φιλε; :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Vinman με αυτα που μου εχεις κανει αυτες τις μερες τελικα αποφασισα τουλαχιστον για αυτο το θεμα να το ανοιγω τελευταιο το βραδυ και να κοιμαμε βλεποντας κυανα ονειρα.
Σε ξαναμαναευχαριστουμε.

----------


## karystos

Τα περιεχόμενα των τευχών 3 και 4 του ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ. Τι ακριβώς ζητάμε; 
σάρωση0001.jpg 
σάρωση0002.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Karystos σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την προθεση σου.Εγω μιλουσα για ενα απο τα δυο τευχη 3/1997 η 4/1997 δηλαδη Μαρτιος η Απριλιος του 1997 και οχι τα τευχη 3 η 4.Σε καποιο απο αυτα τα δυο τευχη ο Εφοπλιστης ειχε αφιερωμα στο βαπορι. :Wink:

----------


## karystos

Στο 4/1997 του Νίκου του Χάλαρη.

----------


## robo

> Το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ στη Χώρα της ¶νδρου από μια παλια καρτ ποσταλ του "ΕΚΔΟΣΕΟΣ ΤΕΧΝΗ"
> 
> eptanisos-andros.jpg


Μάλλον πρόκειται για μοντάζ... Το λιμάνι της ¶νδρου δεν βρίσκεται στη Χώρα, αλλά στο Γαύριο! Στη Χώρα δεν πηγαίνουν πλοία γραμμής εδώ και δεκαετίες! Ακόμη κι αν θεωρήσουμε ότι υπήρχε κάποιος λόγος να πάει εκεί, δεν νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσε να χωρέσει στο λιμάνι!

----------


## capten4

ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΗ ΦΩΤΟ.ΤΟ ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΩΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΔΡΟΥ ΚΑΘΕ ΧΡΟΝΟ, ΑΝΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΟΣΚΕΠΑΣΤΟΥ.Η ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΦΩΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ 1989, ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΓΙΝΕ Η  ΕΠΕΚΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΥ ΝΤΕΚ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΤΑΠΡΥΜΑ

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το *"Επτάνησος"* στον *Πόρο της Κεφαλλονιάς*.
Είναι η φωτογραφία από το περίφημο αφιέρωμα του περιοδικού *"ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ"* (τεύχος: 50, Απρίλιος 1997) για το "Επτάνησος".
Το αφιέρωμα το έκανε *ο Νίκος Χάλαρης* και του έδωσε τον χαρακτηριστικό τίτλο *"Το αντικείμενο του πόθου".*
΄
Σκοτεινό ή μη, αντικείμενο του πόθου σίγουρα για πολλούς πολλούς καραβολάτρες. 
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Captain Nionio, τον Leo, τον vinman, τον ΑΡΗ, τον karystos, τον Giorgo D, τον Capten4, τον Rocinante, τον paroskayak, τον scoufgian, τον mastrovasili, τον dimitris, τον Appia 1978, τον f/b Kefalonia  και τον Mytilene (που αγαπά όλα τα ωραία πλοία).
Να ευχαριστήσουμε τον Νίκο Χάλαρη για το πολύ όμορφο αφιέρωμα.  
Η φωτογραφία αυτή στο περιοδικό εμφανιζόταν σε δύο σελίδες. Εδώ έγινε μια προσπάθεια "ενοποίησης" (όχι και τόσο επιτυχημένης). 
Το Επτάνησος στον Πόρο Κεφαλλονιάς.jpg

----------


## vinman

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Αντώνη για την αφιέρωση!!
Φανταστική φωτογραφία!!
Captain Nionio,τα υπογλώσσια.. :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Να σε ευχαριστήσω και γω με τη σειρά μου Αντώνη για την αφιέρωση.Το βαπόρι σε όποια φώτο και να το δούμε είναι υπέροχο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε ΑΡΗ, το ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι το αφιέρωμα αυτό ήταν ένα από τα καλύτερα που έγιναν ποτέ (θα συμπλήρωνα και αυτό που έγινε για το "Μπάρι Εξπρές" και το "Σαπφώ").
Νομίζω ότι όλοι θα θέλαμε να είμασταν στο ταξίδι αυτό από την Κυλλήνη για τον Πόρο. Και έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρέπει να έγινε και διανυκτέρευση στο πλοίο (φαίνεται από τις φωτογραφίες).

Φίλε vinman φοβάμαι ότι τα υπογλώσσια θα χρειαστούν.
Το ανησυχητικό είναι ότι σήμερα είναι Κυριακή.

Ακολουθεί η γέφυρα του πλοίου ....

Η γέφυρα του πλοίου.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Φίλε ΑΡΗ, το ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι το αφιέρωμα αυτό ήταν ένα από τα καλύτερα που έγιναν ποτέ (θα συμπλήρωνα και αυτό που έγινε για το "Μπάρι Εξπρές" και το "Σαπφώ").
> 
> Νομίζω ότι όλοι θα θέλαμε να είμασταν στο ταξίδι αυτό από την Κυλλήνη για τον Πόρο. Και έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρέπει να έγινε και διανυκτέρευση στο πλοίο (φαίνεται από τις φωτογραφίες). 
> Φίλε vinman φοβάμαι ότι τα υπογλώσσια θα χρειαστούν.
> Το ανησυχητικό είναι ότι σήμερα είναι Κυριακή. 
> Ακολουθεί η γέφυρα του πλοίου .... 
> 
> Η γέφυρα του πλοίου.jpg


 
Όντως θα χρειαστούν με αυτά που μας κάνεις Αντώνη...

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Φίλε ΑΡΗ, το ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι το αφιέρωμα αυτό ήταν ένα από τα καλύτερα που έγιναν ποτέ (θα συμπλήρωνα και αυτό που έγινε για το "Μπάρι Εξπρές" και το "Σαπφώ").
> 
> Νομίζω ότι όλοι θα θέλαμε να είμασταν στο ταξίδι αυτό από την Κυλλήνη για τον Πόρο. Και έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρέπει να έγινε και διανυκτέρευση στο πλοίο (φαίνεται από τις φωτογραφίες). 
> Φίλε vinman φοβάμαι ότι τα υπογλώσσια θα χρειαστούν.
> Το ανησυχητικό είναι ότι σήμερα είναι Κυριακή. 
> Ακολουθεί η γέφυρα του πλοίου .... 
> 
> Η γέφυρα του πλοίου.jpg


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω.Από έναν άνθρωπο που γεννήθηκε για να υπηρετεί τη θάλασσα και τα βαπόρια της,το αποτέλεσμα δε θα μπορούσε να είναι και διαφορετικό!Για το Επτάνησος είχα την τύχη και ατυχία δηστυχώς να ταξιδέψω μόνο μια φορά από Τήνο για Σύρο σε ένα απογευματινό δρομολόγιο(αναχώρηση στις 19:15) αν θυμάμαι καλά.Βαπόρι πραγματικό.Και θυμάμαι όταν δέσαμε οι κάβοι δεν χρειάστηκαν.Το συνήθιζε ο καπτα Κώστας!

----------


## Leo

O Captain Nionios επέζησε?..... άργησε να πάρει το υπογλώσσιο?  :Mad:

----------


## capten4

ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΙ !!ΜΑΡΤΙΟΣ 1991 ...ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΗ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18866

----------


## vinman

> ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΙ !!ΜΑΡΤΙΟΣ 1991 ...ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΗ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18866


..και όχι μόνο αυτός... :Very Happy: 
Εκπληκτική φίλε Capten4!!!

----------


## dimitris

Αντωνη εισαι καταπληκτικος και σε Ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ωχ ωχ ωχ ωχ, δεν αισθανομαι καλα. Ελειπα ολη μερα και μου ηρθε κεραμυδα.Ολες μαζι αυτες οι καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες παει πολυ. Αντωνηδες να ειστε καλα φιλοι μου σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.Α ρε βαποραρε, α ρε βαποραρε... Στην τελευταια φωτογραφια φαινονται και τα χαρακτηριστικα λαστιχα για την προστασια της πρυμης.Τα θυμαμαι αυτα τα λαστιχα απο τα ματια του παιδιου Διονυση,χερι χερι με τη μανα μου, μεσα στη νυχτα να περιμενουμε τον πατερα μου να βγει με το αυτοκινητο απο τη στενη πορτα του βαποριου, τοτε που φταναμε με το βραδινο απο Πατρα για Σαμη......

----------


## capten4

ΑΛΛΕΣ ΤΡΕΙΣ .Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ, ΛΟΓΩ ΚΑΚΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΟΥ , ΚΑΙ Η ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟΥ 1990 , ΚΑΙ Η ΤΡΙΤΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΤΟ 1991 ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΑ "ΤΟΥ"....ΝΙΟΝΙΟ, ΚΑΝΑ LEXOTANIL ? !!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18885

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18886

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18887

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ Αντωνη. Αν και δεν το δειχνεις πολυ αγαπας αυτο το βαπορι ισως περισσοτερο απο καθε αλλο.

----------


## capten4

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΑΝ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ, ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΛΕΝΕ ΑΝΤΩΝΗ , ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΜΕ ΒΑΦΤΙΣΕ Ο ΠΑΠΑΣ !!

----------


## marsant

Αυτο το σκαρι παντως ρε παιδια επρεπε να υπαρχει ακομα ως εργο τεχνης με τις γραμμες που εχει...

----------


## Rocinante

Τι εγινε ρε παιδια εδω 3 μερες εκανα να μπω συνενοημενοι ησασταν; Δηλαδη δεν θα με αφησετε να δω με ησυχια τα αλλα θεματα;

----------


## vinman

Καλημέρα Captain Nionios... :Cool: 
Kαλό Σαββατοκύριακο!!!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19620

http://www.webalice.it/mlulurgas/ept...e/image006.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εξαιρετικος ο Μανωλης, φιλε μου σκετη ομορφια...

----------


## Haddock

Ο Michele Lulurgas ως γνήσιος καραβολάτρης έχει μια υπέροχη συλλογή απο φωτογραφικό υλικο, συμπεριλαμβανομένων αεροφωτογραφιών του κου Γιαννακή. Για όσους δε γνωρίζουν το *σύνδεσμο*, αξίζει να θαυμάσετε το πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό του.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια μεγάλη πραγματικά στιγμή.
Το αφιέρωμα του *Νίκου Χάλαρη* για το *"Επτάνησος"* στο περιοδικό *"ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ"* (τεύχος: 50, Απρίλιος 1997).
Ένα σπουδαίο αφιέρωμα από ένα σπουδαίο πλοίαρχο (σήμερα).
Εδώ, το δισέλιδο άνοιγμα του αφιερώματος.
Έχει σκαναριστεί καταπληκτικά από τον καλό μου φίλο, τον Γιάννη Π., εδώ στη Ραφήνα. Αν το δείτε στην κανονική ανάλυση, είναι κάδρο κανονικό.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον Νίκο Χάλαρη και το περιοδικό "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ" που έκαναν αυτό το αφιέρωμα.
Και θα έλεγα ότι θα ήταν μεγάλη χαρά αν κάποια στιγμή δημοσιεύονταν στο περιοδικό "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ" κάποιες από τις πρωτότυπες φωτογραφίες που έχουμε ανεβάσει και εδώ και στα υπόλοιπα θέματα.
Σαν μια μικρή ανταπόδωση για τη μεγάλη προσφορά του περιοδικού. 
Για όλους τους καλούς φίλους και βέβαια για τον Captain Nionios, τον ΑΡΗ, τον Rocinante, τον Έσπερο, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Νίκο, τον Leo, τον Ellinis, τον Polyca, τον Capten 4, τον vinman, τον Appia 1978, τον f/b Kefalonia, τον marsant, τον Giorgo D, τον Paroskayak, τον Νάξος, τον Karystos, τον mastrovasilι, τον dimitris, τον scoufgian, τον moutsokwstas, τον Ναυτικό ΙΙ, τον sylver 23, τον mastropanago, τον manoli m, τον ΩΡΙΩΝ V, τον navigation, τον Απόστολο, την Kalypso, τον ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΟ και τον Finnpartner 1966. 
To φανερό *"Αντικείμενο του Πόθου"* από το Νίκο Χάλαρη και το περιοδικό "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ".
Στον υπέροχο Πόρο της Κεφαλλονιάς.  
Το Επτάνησος στον Πόρο.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πραγματικα εξαιρετικο σκαναρισμα.Μια δισελιδη φωτογραφια φαινεται τοσο αρμονικη. Η δουλεια που κανεις Αντωνη ειναι εξαιρετικη γιατι οχι μονο βρηκες το τευχος που ειχα πει οτι υπαρχει αφιερωμα στο βαπορι αλλα εκατσες και σκαναρες εκληκτικα αυτη την πανεμορφη φωτογραφια. Πολλα ευχαριστω σε εσενα αλλα και τεραστια νοσταλγια. Θυμαμαι πρεπει να ηταν Πασχα του 1999 η του 1998 οταν καθομασταν με τους γονεις μου σε ενα καφε του Πορου σε σχετικο υψωμα. Εκεινο το απογευμα ειχαμε απολαυσει τοσο πολυ το βαπορα. Ηρθε, μανουβραρε, εδεσε, ξεφορτωσε, καθησε, φορτωσε, ελυσε και εφυγε... Η μητερα μου δεν εχει τη δικια μου τρελα σε καμια περιπτωση ουτε ειναι καμια ιδιαιτερη fun των βαποριων αλλα εκεινο το απογευμα κοιτουσε και κοιτουσε και κοιτουσε το βαπορα εχοντας πει τουλαχιστον πεντε φορες "Μα τι ομορφο που ειναι το Επτανησος;"... Αντωνη ευχαριστω και παλι...

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Μια μεγάλη πραγματικά στιγμή.
> 
> Το αφιέρωμα του *Νίκου Χάλαρη* για το *"Επτάνησος"* στο περιοδικό *"ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ"* (τεύχος: 50, Απρίλιος 1997).
> Ένα σπουδαίο αφιέρωμα από ένα σπουδαίο πλοίαρχο (σήμερα).
> Εδώ, το δισέλιδο άνοιγμα του αφιερώματος.
> Έχει σκαναριστεί καταπληκτικά από τον καλό μου φίλο, τον Γιάννη Π., εδώ στη Ραφήνα. Αν το δείτε στην κανονική ανάλυση, είναι κάδρο κανονικό.
> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον Νίκο Χάλαρη και το περιοδικό "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ" που έκαναν αυτό το αφιέρωμα.
> Και θα έλεγα ότι θα ήταν μεγάλη χαρά αν κάποια στιγμή δημοσιεύονταν στο περιοδικό "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ" κάποιες από τις πρωτότυπες φωτογραφίες που έχουμε ανεβάσει και εδώ και στα υπόλοιπα θέματα.
> Σαν μια μικρή ανταπόδωση για τη μεγάλη προσφορά του περιοδικού. 
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Roi για την αφιέρωση.Όσο για το βαπόρι και για το αφιέρωμα τα λόγια περτιτεύουν.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ ακριβέ φίλε Roi για την αφιέρωση!  
Θυμάμαι που πήγαινα στον Πόρο, μόνο και μόνο, για να δω τη μανούβρα του στο παλιό λιμάνι  :Wink:  ¶λλο πράγμα ...

----------


## sylver23

σε ευχαριστω και εγω αντωνη και μπραβο και στον γιαννη για το σκαναρισμα.κ εγω θεωρω το επτανησος απο τα πιο ομορφα καραβια (αν οχι το πιο ομορφο).επισης αυτο που με τρελενει ειναι η καταπληκτικη του πλωρη.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Πολύ όμορφο Roi...!!!

Sylver23 μην ξεχνας και την πανεμορφη τσιμινιερα με τον μελωδικό ήχο των Pielstick.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Λεπτομέρεια από μια φωτογραφία που ανεβάσαμε στην gallery.
Το "Επτάνησος" στον Πειραιά.
Η πλώρη του πλοίου που φαίνεται στα αριστερά είναι το "Ρόδος" (φαίνεται σε ολόκληρη τη φωτογραφία στη gallery). 
Η φωτογραφία είναι ιστορική, μιας και πρέπει να είναι από τις τελευταίες του φωτογραφίες ως "Επτάνησος".
Είναι άνοιξη του 2000.
Το πλοίο έχει γυρίσει από την Κεφαλλονιά και περιμένει να αλλάξει σινιάλα.
Στο ίδιο film slides υπάρχει μια ακόμα φωτογραφία που δείχνει το "Εξπρές Σαμίνα" (έχει αλλάξει σινιάλα), το "Μήλος Εξπρές", το Εξπρές Ερμής" και το "Εξπρές Ολύμπια".
Σε μια άλλη φαίνεται το "Ναϊάς Εξπρές" (με τα σινιάλα της Hellas Ferries).
Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές θα ανεβούν στην gallery.

To "Επτάνησος" το είχα φωτογραφήσει και τον Νοέμβριο του 1999, λίγο πριν φύγει για την Κεφαλλονιά.
Τότε, τα περισσότερα από τα παραπάνω πλοία είχαν διαφορετικά σινιάλα.
Τόσε πολλές αλλαγές σε τόσο μικρό χρονικό διάστημα..... 
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Captain Nionios, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Έσπερο, τον Ellinis, τον Rocinante, τον polyka, τον Νίκο, τον Leo, τον Giorgo D, τον ΑΡΗ, τον Sylver 23, τον mastropanago και τον Capten 4. 
Το Επτάνησος στον Πειραιά.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αντωνη ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ για την εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια του βαπορα. Για τους παρατηρητικους η αριστερη βαρδιολα του βαποριου εχει κοπει. Ξερει καποιος το λογο και που ειχε γινει το ατυχημα; Ειμαι σχεδον βεβαιως οτι ειναι κομμενη...

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ευχαριστούμε "βασιλιά"!!!

----------


## vinman

Για τον Captain Nionio,τον Roi Baudoin,τον Trakman και για όσους φίλους λάτρεψαν αυτό το σκαρί,μία ακόμα φωτογραφία του απο την κοινή μπροσούρα Minoan-Strintzis του 1996!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21301

----------


## Trakman

> Για τον Captain Nionio,τον Roi Baudoin,τον Trakman και για όσους φίλους λάτρεψαν αυτό το σκαρί,μία ακόμα φωτογραφία του απο την κοινή μπροσούρα Minoan-Strintzis του 1996!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21301


Μα δεν τελειώνει ποτέ αυτό το αρχείο σου?!?!?! Να'σαι καλά Μάνο!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μανο ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για αλλη μια φορα. Το βαπορι εχει γινει αντικειμενο λατρειας απο παρα πολλους...

----------


## Nick_Pet

Με μεγάλη χαρά ανακάλυψα αυτό το θέμα για το πλοίο-θρύλο. Θυμάμαι σαν όνειρο ταξίδια που έκανα μικρός προς ¶νδρο και τις υπέροχες ξύλινες περατζάδες του. Θυμάμαι επίσης όταν είχε 7-8 μποφώρ τον κόσμο να συζητάνε μεταξύ τους για τα πτερύγια που άνοιγε στον Κάβο-Ντόρο για να μην κουνάει. Είχαν μεγάλη εμπιστοσύνη στο πλοίο και τον καπετάνιο του. Ίσως και η αγάπη που υπάρχει σήμερα για το Superferry II να οφείλεται εν μέρει στο Επτάνησος, καθώς τα χρώματα είναι παρόμοια και το SF II είναι κάτι σαν διάδοχος του Επτάνησος στη γραμμή της Ραφήνας.

----------


## BULKERMAN

α ρε Επτανησαρα!!!
ενας ηταν ο Βαπορας!!
καθε πρωι που ερχοτανε στο Γαυριο(εποχη που πηγαινα μικρος για καλοκαιρι)θυμαμαι οτι κατεβαινα στο λιμενοβραχιονα και περιμενα να δω την πλωρη του και να ακουσω τις μηχανες του...και παντα στις 10 ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ!!
Απολαυση...Δεν συζηταω για τις μανουβρες του ετσι?

----------


## Leo

Μας υποσχέθηκες φίλε BULKERMAN, να τακτοποιήσεις το αρχείο σου και να μας αιφνιδιάσεις με ένα άπαιχτο ζευγάρι ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ και ΤΖΩΡΤΖΗ?? Να υποθέσω στο Γαύριο? Κάνουμε υπομονή και σε περιμένουμε  :Very Happy: .

----------


## BULKERMAN

leo  λογω του οτι ειναι φωτο απο αρχες δεκαετιας 90 πρεπει να τις σκαναρω.
μην τις εμφανισω χαλια στο φορουμ!ειναι και οι πρωτες μου εδω!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Nick_PEt και BULKERMAN ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις αναμνησεις απο το βαπορα και ειδικα εσυ φιλε Nick_Pet δεν θα επρεπε να ευχαριστεις που υπαρχει θεμα για το βαπορα. Ειναι δυνατον σε ενα ναυτικο forum να μην υπαρχει θεμα και μαλιστα πλουσιο για ενα εκ των κορυφεων καψουρων καθε καραβολατρη και ενος εκ των κορυφεων βαποριων που περασαν ποτε απο τα νερα μας; Αν θες κανε τον κοπο να δεις ολες τις προηγουμενες σελιδες θα σου αρεσουν και μεσα σε αυτες θα βρεις εντυπωσιακες φωτογραφιες. Επισης ψαξε και το θεμα του αδερφου Δηλος. Φιλε BULKERMAN περιμενουμε με μεγαλη αγωνια τις βομβες σου αλλα σε παρακαλουμε μην παθουμε και τιποτα κακο στην υγεια. Μην μου βαλεις καμια μανουβρα του Τζωρτζη με χιλια στο Γαυριο...  :Wink:

----------


## Nick_Pet

[quote=Captain_Nionios;133247]Nick_PEt και BULKERMAN ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις αναμνησεις απο το βαπορα και ειδικα εσυ φιλε Nick_Pet δεν θα επρεπε να ευχαριστεις που υπαρχει θεμα για το βαπορα. Ειναι δυνατον σε ενα ναυτικο forum να μην υπαρχει θεμα και μαλιστα πλουσιο για ενα εκ των κορυφεων καψουρων καθε καραβολατρη και ενος εκ των κορυφεων βαποριων που περασαν ποτε απο τα νερα μας; Αν θες κανε τον κοπο να δεις ολες τις προηγουμενες σελιδες θα σου αρεσουν και μεσα σε αυτες θα βρεις εντυπωσιακες φωτογραφιες. Επισης ψαξε και το θεμα του αδερφου Δηλος. 

Captain_Nionios, εννοείται ότι απόλαυσα όλες τις σελίδες για το Επτάνησος μία προς μία. Το ευχαριστήθηκα πολύ βλέποντας τόσες πολλές φωτογραφίες του πλοίου. Ήταν ανέλπιστο  :Very Happy: . Ήδη πήρα και μία και τη χρησιμοποιώ ως υπογραφή. Δε θέλω να υποκλέψω πνευματικά δικαιώματα, αλλά ενθουσιάστηκα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Η φωτογραφια ειναι του εξαιρετικου φιλου και μελους του forum, Roi Baudoin. Δε νομιζω να εχει προβλημα που την εβαλες ως υπογραφη. Ισα ισα τον τιμας που εβαλες δικια του. Α ρε βαποραρε.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σας ευχαριστώ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου για όλα όσα γράφετε για το "Επτάνησος".
Με όλα αυτά καταφέρνουμε να ξορκίσουμε σιγά σιγά τη λήθη.
Και ευχαριστώ τον φίλο Nick Pet για τη χρησιμοποίηση της φωτογραφίας του "Επτάνησος", ως υπογραφή. 
Είναι χαρά και τιμή να μοιραζόμαστε ότι έχουμε.
Και, ευτυχώς, έχουμε ακόμα πολλά να δώσουμε ....

----------


## Giorgos_D

> α ρε Επτανησαρα!!!
> ενας ηταν ο Βαπορας!!
> καθε πρωι που ερχοτανε στο Γαυριο(εποχη που πηγαινα μικρος για καλοκαιρι)θυμαμαι οτι κατεβαινα στο λιμενοβραχιονα και περιμενα να δω την πλωρη του και να ακουσω τις μηχανες του...και παντα στις 10 ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ!!
> Απολαυση...Δεν συζηταω για τις μανουβρες του ετσι?


φίλε Bulkerman θα μου επιτρέψεις να σε διορθώσω?
9.45 ακριβώς κάθε μέρα πέρναγε τον πράσινο φάρο του Γαυρίου, αφού η ώρα αναχώρησης ήταν 7.45... :Wink: 
Και όπως λεγεται, οι κάτοικοι των νησιών Ανδρου - Τηνου - Μυκονου και Ραφήνας, όταν έβλεπαν το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ έφτιαχναν την ώρα στα ρολόγια τους!!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

φιλe giorgo d ξερεις ποσα πρωινα εχω κατσει στο φαρο μονο κ μονο για να δω την ΠΛΩΡΑΚΛΑ του αγαπημενου μου πλοιου και να ακουσω τον ηχο των μηχανων του??
θυμαμαι οτι σε σχεση με τα Κυθνος(νυν μακεδων),Νησος Ανδρος( μετεπειτα μαρμαρι) και για λιγο το Θεοσκεπαστη εμοιζε με θηριο.τι να πρωτοθυμηθει κανεις απο εκεινες τισ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ εποχες?
οσοι εχουν ταξιδεψει με το Θεολογος απο ραφηνα θα καταλαβουν τι θα πω. οποτε βλεπω το παλικαρι που ειναι στο πρωτο  μπαρ οπως μπαινεις στο σαλονι μου θυμιζει το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ αφου ηταν ο ιδιος  παλι στο πρωτο μπαρ για χρονια στο βαπορα.

Υ.Γ ΣΥΓΝΩΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΜΕ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΝΑΣ ΤΕΤΟΙΟΣ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ!!

----------


## yiotamina

Πόσο δίκιο έχετε Bulkerman και Giorgo D!
Στην αγαπημένη ¶νδρο πηγαινοερχόμουν και μαζί με το Bari express ήταν τα δυο πλοία που σημάδεψαν την πιο συναρπαστική ώρα του ταξιδιού, το ίδιο το ταξίδι! Είναι τόσο συγκινητικό να ξαναβλέπω φωτογραφίες του Επτάνησος...Πόσες φορές περιμένοντας στη Ραφήνα βλέπω από μακριά το SF II και νομίζω πως θα ξαναμυρίσω εκείνην την αξέχαστα απαράδεκτη μυρωδιά του γκαράζ του Επτάνησος...
Να στε καλά για όλα αυτά τα ταξίδια πίσω στο χρόνο!

----------


## Rocinante

Στην σημερινη μας εκδηλωση ειχαμε την χαρα να γνωρισουμε και τον διασημο Επνανησολογο Captain Nionios οπου θα ηθελα να τον ευχαριστησω για την ομορφη κουβεντα που ειχαμε καθως και για την υπενθυμηση που μου εκανε σχετικα με τους εσωτερικους του αγαπημενου μας καραβιου. Μενω με την υποσχεση οτι στην επομενη επισκεψη του θα συνεχισουμε την περιπλανηση στο παρελθον στο καταληλοτερο περιβαλον. Την Ραφηνα...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Στην σημερινη μας εκδηλωση ειχαμε την χαρα να γνωρισουμε και τον διασημο Επνανησολογο Captain Nionios


Οπως καταλαβαινεται αν ο φιλος μου ο Roci ειχε την τιμη να γνωρισει εμενα τοτε εγω ειχα την ακομα μεγαλυτερη τιμη να γνωρισω εκεινον. Επισης να τον ευχαριστησω για τον ορο "Επτανησολογος" , αλλα με τοσους αρρωστους εδω μεσα με το ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟ δεν μπορω παρα να ειμαι ενας απο τους πολλους "Επτανησολογους" και αυτο φιλε Rocinante ειναι ακομα μεγαλυτερη χαρα για μενα, γιατι αποδεικνυει πως αυτο το ναυπηγικο θαυμα δεν εχει πεθανει, αλλα ζει στα ματια, στα αυτια και στη μυτη πολλων (βλεπε μυρωδια γκαραζ). Θα τα ξαναπουμε συντομα λοιπον φιλε Αντωνη.






> *Πόσες φορές περιμένοντας στη Ραφήνα βλέπω από μακριά το SF II και νομίζω πως θα ξαναμυρίσω εκείνην την αξέχαστα απαράδεκτη μυρωδιά του γκαράζ του Επτάνησος...*


Δεν μπορουσες να το θεσεις πιο ευστοχα. Οταν παω στην Κυλληνη και εγω με τη σειρα περιμενω να δω το ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟ, αλλα απο τον Αυγουστο του 1999 δεν τον εχω ξαναδει... Τον ειδα ομως ολοζωντανο μπροστα μου στην εκδηλωση που εγινε και γι'αυτο θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω ολους τους καλους φιλους που εργαστηκαν για την εκδηλωση.

----------


## Appia_1978

Δύο παλιές αναλογικές φωτογραφίες του ομορφότερου Ελληνικού βαποριού! 
Μέσα δεκαετίας του 1990, στον Πόρο: 
Eptanisos_2 Kopie.jpg 
Και το γενικό πλάνο: 
Eptanisos_1 Kopie.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> *Δύο παλιές αναλογικές φωτογραφίες του ομορφότερου Ελληνικού βαποριού!*



Φιλε Appia θα με ΤΡΕΛΑΝΕΙΣ τελειως, λιγο πριν βαζεις σπανεις φωτογραφιες του Ιονις και τωρα βαζεις εκληκτικες του Επτανησος να μπαινει ,κλασικα, με χιλια πριν κανει οριακο αναποδα με την πλωρη λιγα μετρα απο τα βραχια... Τελος δεν φτανει που τα κανεις ολα αυτα, γραφεις και το παραπανο σχολιο. Βαλτος εισαι; Που να συγκεντρωθω στο διαβασμα τωρα... *ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΘΥΜΙΣΕΣ ΤΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ.*

----------


## Appia_1978

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω!!! Ήταν θεαματικό να το βλέπεις να πηγαίνει ολοταχώς πάνω στα βράχια και λίγο προτού τα φιλήσει, να κάνει ανάποδα και να τρέμει σύσσωμο όλο το πλοίο.  
Και που να έβλεπε κανείς τους τουρίστες που ταξίδευαν πρώτη φορά για τον Πόρο, πιστεύανε κάθε φορά ως την τελευταία στιγμή, ότι θα πέσουμε στα βράχια  :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> *Και που να έβλεπε κανείς τους τουρίστες που ταξίδευαν πρώτη φορά για τον Πόρο, πιστεύανε κάθε φορά ως την τελευταία στιγμή, ότι θα πέσουμε στα βράχια*


Rocinante βλεπεις τι γραφει ο φιλος Appia; Τελικα οι τρομαγμενοι τουριστες απο μανουβρα του Επτανησος ηταν γενικο φαινομενο και παρουσιαζοταν παντου. Ποτε στην Τηνο ποτε στον Πορο και γενικα οπου επιανε ο βαπορας...

----------


## Rocinante

> Rocinante βλεπεις τι γραφει ο φιλος Appia; Τελικα οι τρομαγμενοι τουριστες απο μανουβρα του Επτανησος ηταν γενικο φαινομενο και παρουσιαζοταν παντου. Ποτε στην Τηνο ποτε στον Πορο και γενικα οπου επιανε ο βαπορας...


Ειναι εκπληκτικο Διονυση που την Κυριακη ψαχναμε για στυλο για να μου ζωγραφησεις και να μου εξηγησεις αυτο ακριβως που μας χαριζει σημερα ο Appia_1978. Σε υπερευχαριστουμε

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ακριβως απο την περιγραφη στην πραγματικη εικονα... Πραγματικα ειναι συγκινητικο που μολις λιγες μερες αργοτερα ο Appia μας χαριζει αυτο το ντοκουμεντο. :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Δεν είναι ανάγκη να με ευχαριστείτε ... Αφού όλοι, το ίδιο πάθος μοιραζόμαστε!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Καρτ-ποστάλ του θρυλικού καραβιού στο Αργοστόλι. Εάν έχει ξαναεμφανιστεί στο παρόν θέμα, ζητώ συγγνώμη!  
Eptanisos@Argostoli Kopie.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Καρτ-ποστάλ του θρυλικού καραβιού στο Αργοστόλι. Εάν έχει ξαναεμφανιστεί στο παρόν θέμα, ζητώ συγγνώμη!  
> Eptanisos@Argostoli Kopie.jpg


_Αppia σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ...._

----------


## Haddock

Κάποιοι περίμεναν, καρτερικά, τη δημοσίευση για την ακριβοθώρητη Γαλλίδα. Αν δεν το έχουν μυριστεί οι &#171;Επτανησιολόγοι&#187;, είναι καιρός να μπουν ξανά στα χαρακώματα.   :Smile:  Το *Magnum Opus* του κου Μαρτίνου...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Νικο ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω. Δεν παιρνω συχνα πλεον το περιοδικο και δεν ειχα δει αυτο το αρθρο. Να σαι καλα που μας ανοιγεις τα ματια.

----------


## Rocinante

Νικο φιλε μου οχι απλως δεν το ειχα μυριστει. Υπνος κανονικος...

----------


## Giorgos_D

Για μένα, μακάρι αυτό το άρθρο να είναι μια εισαγωγή σε ένα μελλοντικο μεγάλο αφιέρωμα στον βάπορα. Συγχαρητήρια στους δύο Τάσους που έδωσαν το έναυσμα στον κ. Μαρτίνο για να γράψει αυτό το αρθρο που μας μεταφέρει στις πρώτες μέρες δρομολόγησης της ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΑΡΑΣ στην Ελλάδα....

----------


## proussos

Δεν θα δείτε κάτι πρωτότυπο ή συγκλονιστικό...ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ στην Κυλλήνη.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όσες φορές και να δεις αυτό το πλοίο...όπου και να το δεις...από όπου κι αν το δεις...δεν το χορταίνεις !
Για όλους τους λάτρες του είδους λοιπόν...

eptanisos.jpg

12345 (15).JPG

12345 (86).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

> Το *Magnum Opus* του κου Μαρτίνου...


Ίσως ενα απο τα καλυτερα άρθρα του Εφοπλιστη που έχω διαβάσει. Συγχαρητήρια! Εκείνο πάντως το περιστατικό που προσπαθούν να αναγνωρίσουν στην Γέφυρα του 7νησσος αν ειναι το Σαπφώ η το Όμοιρος αναδικνύει την γλυκήτητα της εποχής. Που τότε προσπαθούσαμε να μαντέψουμε τα πλοία απο την θέση των φανων τους, απο την γυρλαντα τους ή απο το σχήμα και την θέση της τσιμινιέρας... Ενω τώρα πίσω απο τα Pixel και τα bytes του υπολογιστη τα βλέπουμε όλλα real time στο syros observer...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> *Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όσες φορές και να δεις αυτό το πλοίο...όπου και να το δεις...από όπου κι αν το δεις...δεν το χορταίνεις !*


Φιλε Prousso μας εκανες μεγαλη ζημια με αυτες τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες πανω στο διαβασμα κιολας. Εχω τονισει τα παραπανω λογια σου γιατι δεν μποσουσες να το θεσεις καλυτερα... Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε εσενα για τις φωτογραφιες, ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω και στην τυχη που το διαστημα 1992-2000 μου εδωσε τη δυνατοτητα να το ταξιδεψω, να το γνωρισω, να το αγαπησω και να μην χορταινω να το βλεπω. :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Δεν θα δείτε κάτι πρωτότυπο ή συγκλονιστικό...ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ στην Κυλλήνη.
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όσες φορές και να δεις αυτό το πλοίο...όπου και να το δεις...από όπου κι αν το δεις...δεν το χορταίνεις !
> Για όλους τους λάτρες του είδους λοιπόν...
> 
> eptanisos.jpg
> 
> 12345 (15).JPG
> 
> 12345 (86).jpg


Εξαιρετικές!!
Να είσαι καλά!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και από μένα, φίλε Prousso  :Very Happy:  
Ειλικρινά συγκινήθηκα πολύ που τις είδα τώρα βραδυάτικα ... Μου θύμισαν μια άλλη εποχή, διαφορετική, χρονικά όχι πολύ μακρινή, αλλά συναισθηματικά άλλος αιώνας ...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι η αποψινή νύχτα μας γύρισε κάποια χρόνια πίσω.
Τόσο κοντά, μα συνάμα και τόσο μακριά, όπως γράφει ο καλός φίλος Appia 1978.

O prousssos μας έδειξε το δρόμο.
Παλιά αξεπέραστα σκαριά στη θάλασσα και στο όνειρο.
Η *"Παναγία"*, το *"Επτάνησος",* το *"Ναϊάς Εξπρές"*, το *"Ναϊάς ΙΙ".*

Ας πάμε, λοιπόν, και στον Πόρο της Κεφαλλονιάς.
Τελευταίο καλοκαίρι.
Στο λιμάνι του Πόρου το *"Επτάνησος"* της ομορφιάς.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον proussos, τον Captain Nionios, τον Appia 1978, τον Captain 4, τον paroskayak,  τον Ben Bruce, τον Rocinante, τον vinman, τον Giorgos D, τον Απόστολο, τον Polyka, Bulkerman, τον A. Μώλο, τον f/b kefallonia τον scoufgian, τον moutsokwstas και τον Ναυτικό ΙΙ.

Το Επτάνησος στον Πόρο.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πανεμορφος ο βαπορας!!!Τελεια φωτο!!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καλοκαιρι 1999 φιλε Roi; Αυτο ηταν το τελευταιο καλοκαιρι του βαπορα στα νερα του Πορου... Μια εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια που επιβεβαιωνει αυτο που ειπε ο proussos. Απο οπου και αν το κοιταξεις δεν το χορταινεις... Ποσο ομορφη ειναι η πλωρη και ποσο τελεια υψωνεται ο καθρεφτης βλεποντας τον απο προφιλ. Να σαι καλα και παλι Roi, αψογος.  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Το μονο σχολιο που θελω να κανω αφου ευχαριστησω τους δυο φιλους Proussos Και Roi Baudoin ειναι οτι σπανια βλεπαμε αυτο το βαπορι παραμελημενο λες και βαφτηκε μια φορα και η βαφη ηταν αθανατη. Σαν και τον θρυλο του δηλαδη...

----------


## vinman

> Νομίζω ότι η αποψινή νύχτα μας γύρισε κάποια χρόνια πίσω.
> Τόσο κοντά, μα συνάμα και τόσο μακριά, όπως γράφει ο καλός φίλος Appia 1978.
> 
> O prousssos μας έδειξε το δρόμο.
> Παλιά αξεπέραστα σκαριά στη θάλασσα και στο όνειρο.
> Η *"Παναγία"*, το *"Επτάνησος",* το *"Ναϊάς Εξπρές"*, το *"Ναϊάς ΙΙ".*
> 
> Ας πάμε, λοιπόν, και στον Πόρο της Κεφαλλονιάς.
> Τελευταίο καλοκαίρι.
> ...


...ότι και να γράψουμε θα είναι λίγο...
Σε ευχαριστούμε Roi...!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ Roi!!!

Κάτι τέτοια να ανεβάζεις, για να πάθουμε κανένα καρδιακό επεισόδιο  :Wink:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Φιλε "proussos" μπορει για σενα να ειναι απλές καθημερινές φωτογραφιες της ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΑΡΑΣ στην Κυλλήνη, για εμάς όμως που δεν το ειχαμε ζήσει στο πόστο του στο Ιόνιο, ειναι σπάνιες εικόνες....

Πολύ ωραία και σπάνια η φωτογραφία σου Roi, με αυτά τα χρώματα στην τσιμινιέρα, αλλά όλοι εμείς οι φίλοι του βαποριού θα το προτιμούσαμε με το αυθεντικό"*Σ*" στην τσιμινιέρα, χωρις κόκκινες γραμμές και με καθαρή την πλευρά του πλοίου... Και για κάποιους άλλους, πριν μετασκευαστεί η πρυμη του και με την περιεργη κατασκαευή για τον καταπέλτη του visor στην πλώρη....  :Wink:

----------


## polykas

_Μία αεροφωτογραφία του ιστορικού καραβιού στην Τήνο από το αρχείο ενός πολύ καλού φίλου μου.Τον ευχαριστώ πολύ.Η φωτό είναι από κάνδρο και η ποιότητα δεν είναι τ_*όσο καλή.

*12 (7).jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Polykas σε ευχαριστουμε για αυτο το ομορφο ταξιδι στο παρελθον.

----------


## a.molos

Πριν απο λίγα χρόνια, το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΣΟΣ στην Κυλλήνη, στα τελευταία του δρομολόγια στο Ιόνιο.

EPTANISOS 002.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Ευχαριστουμε Αντωνη.
Για να βλεπω να ζωντανευει λιγο το θεμα γιατι μου φαινεται οτι το ξεχασαμε λιγο το number 1  :Wink:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ωραια φωτογραφια φιλε μου!!!!Τι πλωρακλα ειχε ο βαπορας!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας δούμε μια φωτογραφία που μας έστειλε η καλή φίλη *¶ννα Κ.* 
Το *"Επτάνησος"* στην Κυλλήνη, φωτογραφημένο μέσα από το ζακυνθινό πλοίο.

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ την ¶ννα Κ.

Επτάνησος.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αααααχχ να σαι καλα ρε Αντωνη, που μας θυμιζεις για ακομα μια φορα το ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B Επτάνησος...Χαρισμένη στον φίλο Rocinante.
O175.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Φανταστικη φωτογραφια!!!!Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε T.S.S. APOLLON να σαι καλα η φωτογραφια ειναι υπεροχη και δειχνει ενα προς ενα τα πανεμορφα σημεια του βαποριου, απο την αλλη μας κανεις και κακο γιατι παμε να συνηθισουμε τη νεα γενια βαποριων και μας θυμιζεις ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ της παλιας γενιας.

----------


## capten4

ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΦΩΤΟ ΦΙΛΕ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ !!ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟΥ 1990 Ε ?

----------


## capten4

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ...ΔΥΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ...ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΣΥΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΠΛΑΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ 2.Η ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΥΗΜΕΝΟΥΣ....ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΓΚΡΑΒΟΥΡΑ ?....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38549

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38550

----------


## Rocinante

> F/B Επτάνησος...Χαρισμένη στον φίλο Rocinante.


Βλεποντας τις φωτογραφιες αλλων θρυλικων πλοιων ημουν σιγουρος οτι θα εχεις ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ αυτο το πλανο και περιμενα.
Ελπιζω το καλοκαιρι να συναντηθουμε κατω και να τα πουμε βλεποντας το Traffic αν και δεν θα ειναι το ιδιο συγκλονιστικο οπως καποτε.
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ TSS APOLLON.

----------


## Rocinante

> .Η ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΥΗΜΕΝΟΥΣ....ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΓΚΡΑΒΟΥΡΑ ?....


Ειναι αδυνατον να θυμηθω. Παντως για οποιον εχει απορια τι απεικονιζει προφανως και ειναι ΑΥΤΟ  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Βλεποντας τις φωτογραφιες αλλων θρυλικων πλοιων ημουν σιγουρος οτι θα εχεις ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ αυτο το πλανο και περιμενα.
> Ελπιζω το καλοκαιρι να συναντηθουμε κατω και να τα πουμε βλεποντας το Traffic αν και δεν θα ειναι το ιδιο συγκλονιστικο οπως καποτε.
> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ TSS APOLLON.


 Να εισαι καλα φιλε rocinante ,   θα τα πουμε και στο νησι .

----------


## BULKERMAN

Η γκραβουρα αυτη πρεπει να ηταν οπως ανεβαιναμε για την πρωτη θεση !

----------


## Appia_1978

Μέχρι πότε είχε αυτή τη γκραβούρα;
Κατά τα τελευταία έτη στην Κεφαλλονιά, δεν υπήρχε άλλο ...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Επτάνησος* στο λιμάνι της Τήνου,το 1985...

O117.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φωτογραφία-ύμνος για τους φανατικούς του πλοίου.

Και στην πλώρη το χαρακτηριστικό "απομεινάρι" από τα ταξίδια του στη Μάγχη.

----------


## Leo

Ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία... Δεν έχουμε ξαναδεί φέρυ πρυμάτσα στο μώλο των πλαγιοδετήσεων στην Τήνο.... Τολμώ να πώ ότι είναι Μοναδική.... :Surprised:

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΥΛΛΗΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ ΤΟ 1996.
Pict1996007.jpg

5.jpg

----------


## capten4

ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΥΓΧΩΡΕΙΤΕ, ΔΕΝ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ....ΤΙ ΒΑΛΑΤΕ ΠΑΛΙ ΒΡΑΔΥΑΤΙΚΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ !!!! ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ, ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΛΟΓΙΑ !!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΥΛΛΗΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ ΤΟ 1996.
> Pict1996007.jpg
> 
> 5.jpg


Φιλε nikosnasia οπως παντα η φωτο σου ειναι καταπληκτικη!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΥΓΧΩΡΕΙΤΕ, ΔΕΝ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ....ΤΙ ΒΑΛΑΤΕ ΠΑΛΙ ΒΡΑΔΥΑΤΙΚΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ !!!! ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ, ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΛΟΓΙΑ !!!!


Φιλε capten4 δυναμωσε γιατι θα ανεβουν και  αλλες φωτο!

----------


## Νάξος

Γρήγορα έναν γιατρό στο κάπτα-Νιόνιο και τους υπόλοιπους λάτρες του Επτάνησος! Απόλλωνα, αν σου ζητούσα και μία καλή του Δήλος θα ήμουν φορτικός; Όλο Επτάνησος, Επτάνησος, ας δούμε και κάνα διαφορετικό πλοίο όπως το Δήλος ή το Ολύμπια. Σωστά;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Γρήγορα έναν γιατρό στο κάπτα-Νιόνιο και τους υπόλοιπους λάτρες του Επτάνησος! Απόλλωνα, αν σου ζητούσα και μία καλή του Δήλος θα ήμουν φορτικός; Όλο Επτάνησος, Επτάνησος, ας δούμε και κάνα διαφορετικό πλοίο όπως το Δήλος ή το Ολύμπια. Σωστά;


Σωστα φιλε Ναξος σωστα!

----------


## Karolos

> Γρήγορα έναν γιατρό στο κάπτα-Νιόνιο και τους υπόλοιπους λάτρες του Επτάνησος! Απόλλωνα, αν σου ζητούσα και μία καλή του Δήλος θα ήμουν φορτικός; Όλο Επτάνησος, Επτάνησος, ας δούμε και κάνα διαφορετικό πλοίο όπως το Δήλος ή το Ολύμπια. Σωστά;


_Πάρτε καί το Δήλος στήν Ραφήνα με τήν καλησπέρα μου_.

Delos.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δεν ειναι σωστα πραγματα αυτα που κανετε. Δεν ειναι δυνατον να βαζετε τετοιες φωτογραφιες του βαπορα. Σας υπερευχαριστω καλοι μου φιλοι... :Wink:

----------


## Naias II

Μια παλιά φωτογραφία που ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα, δυστυχώς χαμηλής ποιότητας.

Λιμάνι Ραφήνας, Ιούλιος 1988.
img187.jpg

----------


## Karolos

> Μια παλιά φωτογραφία που ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα, δυστυχώς χαμηλής ποιότητας.
> 
> Λιμάνι Ζακύνθου, Ιούλιος 1988.
> img187.jpg


_Φίλε μας καλέ Naias II, μιά διόρθωση να κάνω, εδώ είμαστε στό λιμάνι τής Ραφήνας, καί εάν δέν κάνω λάθος είναι το Δήλος.
Φυσικά με τήν καλησπέρα μου.
_

----------


## Naias II

Φίλε μου καλέ C. Κάρολος  :Razz:  σε ευχαριστώ για τη σημείωσή σου.
Πίσω από τη φωτογραφία έγραφε τις πληροφορίες που παρέθεσα παρακάτω, αν είναι όντως έτσι πείτε μου με σιγουριά να το διορθώσω  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sylver23

Για το πλοιο δεν ξερω αλλα η ραφηνα ειναι 100%

----------


## Naias II

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο μπάρμπας μου τα μπέρδεψε  :Razz: 
Πιστεύω ότι αφού έχουμε: Λιμάνι Ραφήνας θα είναι το Επτάνησος που ήταν δρομολογημένο ¶νδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο
Ενώ το Δήλος ήταν στο Ιόνιο. Αυτά από πληροφορίες που βρήκα στο fakta.
Γνωρίζει κανείς αν είχε κάνει το 1988 Ραφήνα?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Υ.Γ: Για να μην γίνει μπέρδεμα παρακάτω έκανα την διόρθωση για το λιμάνι. :Wink:

----------


## Karolos

> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο μπάρμπας μου τα μπέρδεψε 
> Πιστεύω ότι αφού έχουμε: Λιμάνι Ραφήνας θα είναι το Επτάνησος που ήταν δρομολογημένο ¶νδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο
> Ενώ το Δήλος ήταν στο Ιόνιο. Αυτά από πληροφορίες που βρήκα στο fakta.
> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν είχε κάνει το 1988 Ραφήνα? 
> 
> Υ.Γ: Για να μην γίνει μπέρδεμα παρακάτω έκανα την διόρθωση για το λιμάνι.


_Είναι τό Δήλος 1.000.000%
_

----------


## Rocinante

> _Είναι τό Δήλος 1.000.000%_


Ναι ειναι το Δηλος. Δεν ξερω Καρολε πως τα ξεχωριζεις εσυ αλλα εγω χρησιμοποιω το κολπο του κλειστου παραθυρου  :Wink:

----------


## Karolos

> Ναι ειναι το Δηλος. Δεν ξερω Καρολε πως τα ξεχωριζεις εσυ αλλα εγω χρησιμοποιω το κολπο του κλειστου παραθυρου


_Έχω φάει το Επτάνησος με τό κουτάλι. ΜΕΣΑ_ΕΞΩ_ΠΑΝΩ_ΚΑΤΩ.
_

----------


## Giorgos_D

Το ΔΗΛΟΣ ειναι, και εγω χρησιμοποιώ το κόλπο της πρύμνης, ή το κόλπο της βαρδιόλας. Το ΔΗΛΟΣ ηταν στη Ραφήνα μέχρι και το 1988. Το 1989 "μετακόμισε" στο Ιόνιο...

Τα σχόλια για τις φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζετε είναι περιττά.....

----------


## Naias II

Σκέφτομαι να τη μετακινήσω στο θέμα ΔΗΛΟΣ αλλά φαντάζομαι με τις απαντήσεις θα γίνει μπάχαλο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rocinante

> Σκέφτομαι να τη μετακινήσω στο θέμα ΔΗΛΟΣ αλλά φαντάζομαι με τις απαντήσεις θα γίνει μπάχαλο


 Αστην δεν πειραζει αλλωστε εγινε η αιτια να μαθουμε και καποια μυστικα  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Eπτανησος...*
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

eptanhsos.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Επιστροφή στην Κυλλήνη.

Η πλώρη του "Επτάνησος" σε όλο της το μεγαλείο.

Χωρίς πολλά λόγια.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους.

Η πλώρη.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οπως παντα εξαιρετικος με αστειρευτη πηγη φωτογραφιων αλλα και δημιουργιας συναισθηματων. Να σαι καλα και παλι Αντωνη. :Wink:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Τι περιποιηση αυτα τα βαπορια του Στριντζη!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Ωραιες καραβολατρικες εποχες!!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε να δούμε μια φωτογραφία από τη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη του Περάματος, τραβηγμένη από το καραβάκι. 

Βλέπουμε τον *"Ερωτόκριτο"*, τον *"Θεόφιλο",* το *"Επτάνησος",* το *"Κρήτη V"* (*"Λευκά Όρη"*) και ένα ακόμα πλοίο.

*Ερώτηση προς ναυτιλομένους.*
_Κάποια από τα πλοία της φωτογραφίας έχουν μια ιδιαίτερη σχέση μεταξύ τους. Ποια πιστεύετε ότι είναι;_


Perama.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Πάμε να δούμε μια φωτογραφία από τη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη του Περάματος, τραβηγμένη από το καραβάκι. 
> 
> Βλέπουμε τον *"Ερωτόκριτο"*, τον *"Θεόφιλο",* το *"Επτάνησος",* το *"Κρήτη V"* (*"Λευκά Όρη"*) και ένα ακόμα πλοίο.
> 
> *Ερώτηση προς ναυτιλομένους.*
> _Κάποια από τα πλοία της φωτογραφίας έχουν μια ιδιαίτερη σχέση μεταξύ τους. Ποια πιστεύετε ότι είναι;_


_αν ειναι αυτο που πιστευω τοτε εχουμε : Επτανησος και Θεοφιλος εχουν δουλεψει και τα δυο με τα σηματα της Ventouris Ferries αλλα και με το ιδιο ονομα.....POLLUX... ποσο μικρο φαινεται το ΒΑΠΟΡΙ μας αλλα οσο ογκος του ελειπε τοση αγαπη ειχαμε για αυτο!!_

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ακριβώς, φίλε *BULKERMAN.

*Το ένα (*"Θεόφιλος"*)ξεκίνησε ως *"Pollux",* στις γραμμές της Αδριατικής.
Το άλλο (*"Επτάνησος"*) έπαιξε τον τελευταίο ρόλο της καριέρας του, ως* "Pollux"* στη γραμμή Αλβανίας-Ιταλίας (Μπάρι).

----------


## Appia_1978

Πέρασε σχεδόν ένας μήνας από το τελευταίο μήνυμα!!! Μεγάλη αμαρτία :mrgreen:

Για να ζωντανέψει ξανά το θέμα, ορίστε μια φωτογραφία που ξαναβρήκα τυχαία σήμερα. Το Επτάνησος στην Πάτρα, πιστεύω αρχές του 2000 σε μια από τις τελευταίες εμφανίσεις του με τα χρώματα του Στρίντζη! Μπορεί κάποιος να επιβεβαιώσει ότι την άνοιξη πήγαινε Σάμη - Πάτρα; Ειδάλλως, η φωτογραφία είναι από το καλοκαίρι του 1999  :Wink: 

Eptanisos@Patras Kopie.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Πέρασε σχεδόν ένας μήνας από το τελευταίο μήνυμα!!! Μεγάλη αμαρτία :mrgreen:
> 
> Για να ζωντανέψει ξανά το θέμα, ορίστε μια φωτογραφία που ξαναβρήκα τυχαία σήμερα. Το Επτάνησος στην Πάτρα, πιστεύω αρχές του 2000 σε μια από τις τελευταίες εμφανίσεις του με τα χρώματα του Στρίντζη! Μπορεί κάποιος να επιβεβαιώσει ότι την άνοιξη πήγαινε Σάμη - Πάτρα; Ειδάλλως, η φωτογραφία είναι από το καλοκαίρι του 1999


 Προφανως ολοι οι οπαδοι λειπουν για διακοπες γιαυτο και δεν υπαρχει απαντηση γιατι με τετοια φωτογραφιαρα τουλαχιστον θα ειχαμε τα γνωστα επιφωνηματα. Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια του Επτανησος!  Ευχαριστουμε   τον φιλο  Appia1978 που την μοιραστηκε μαζι μας.

----------


## Appia_1978

Σας ευχαριστώ, παιδιά!
Καλές διακοπές σε όλους σας :-D

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Πέρασε σχεδόν ένας μήνας από το τελευταίο μήνυμα!!! Μεγάλη αμαρτία :mrgreen:
> 
> Για να ζωντανέψει ξανά το θέμα, ορίστε μια φωτογραφία που ξαναβρήκα τυχαία σήμερα. Το Επτάνησος στην Πάτρα, πιστεύω αρχές του 2000 σε μια από τις τελευταίες εμφανίσεις του με τα χρώματα του Στρίντζη! Μπορεί κάποιος να επιβεβαιώσει ότι την άνοιξη πήγαινε Σάμη - Πάτρα; Ειδάλλως, η φωτογραφία είναι από το καλοκαίρι του 1999 
> 
> Eptanisos@Patras Kopie.jpg


Φιλε Appia μιλαμε για μια εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια, να εισαι παντα καλα. Η φωτογραφια πρεπει να ειναι απο το Πασχα του 2000 τοτε που ειχε παει το Κεφαλονια να αλλαξει σινιαλα σε Blue Ferries και το ειχε αντικαταστησει ο βαπορας, ενα μηνα μετα πουληθηκε στο Βεντουρη...

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Very Happy: 




> Φιλε Appia μιλαμε για μια εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια, να εισαι παντα καλα. Η φωτογραφια πρεπει να ειναι απο το Πασχα του 2000 τοτε που ειχε παει το Κεφαλονια να αλλαξει σινιαλα σε Blue Ferries και το ειχε αντικαταστησει ο βαπορας, ενα μηνα μετα πουληθηκε στο Βεντουρη...

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΚΗΣ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ VIDEO ΤΟ ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΙΗΤΗ ΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΒΒΑΔΙΑ.
061. 1996 03.AVI_002313120.jpg

----------


## Leo

Αυτό είναι το αντιπροσωπευτικότερο ναυτικό δίδυμο Νίκο, Επτάνησος και Καββαδίας, ευχαριστούμε για το μοντάζ και την παρουσίαση.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Σεπτεβρη του 1996 ειχα ταξιδεψει με τον βαπορα!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Γυρισα τοτε απο Αργοστολι πιτσιρικι ημουν αλλα το θυμαμαι το ταξιδι!!!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ!!!  :Very Happy: 




> ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΚΗΣ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ VIDEO ΤΟ ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΙΗΤΗ ΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΒΒΑΔΙΑ.
> 061. 1996 03.AVI_002313120.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι.
Απλώς είδα ότι έχουμε τον Αύγουστο το τελευταίο ποστάρισα.
Είπα να ξυπνήσω το θέμα. Από τότε μπορεί κάτι να έχει συμβεί.
¶λλωστε έχουν γίνει στο Ναυτιλία πολλά νέα μελή. Ίσως κάποιος να έχει καμία φωτογραφία ή να έχει να μας διηγηθεί κάτι από το παρελθόν και να μην γνωρίζει πόσο σημαντικό είναι για κάποιους από εμάς αυτό το ΠΛΟΙΟ.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Rocinante, θα γράψω εδώ ένα μήνυμα που αφορά το *"Δήλος".*

Η αδελφή μου είχε βιντεοσκοπήσει τον κατάπλου του* "Δήλος"* στον Πόρο της Κεφαλλονιάς πριν από κάποια χρόνια.

Τα πλάνα κρατούν κάποια λεπτά.
Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να αξίζει να το δούμε.
Λίαν συντόμως.

----------


## Appia_1978

Αυτό θα ήταν καταπληκτικό, φίλε Roi  :Very Happy: 




> Φίλε Rocinante, θα γράψω εδώ ένα μήνυμα που αφορά το *"Δήλος".*
> 
> Η αδελφή μου είχε βιντεοσκοπήσει τον κατάπλου του* "Δήλος"* στον Πόρο της Κεφαλλονιάς πριν από κάποια χρόνια.
> 
> Τα πλάνα κρατούν κάποια λεπτά.
> Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να αξίζει να το δούμε.
> Λίαν συντόμως.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε μου Αντωνη περιμενω οσο τιποτα τη μερα που θα δω αυτα τα πλανα, παντα μας εκπλησεις ευχαριστα... Προς το παρον ο Ρακιτζης μας χαριζει συγκινηση στο τραγουδι του "Σ'ενα καταστρωμα"... Στο 00:09, στο 00:13 στο 03:06 και στο 3:16 ο βαπορας ειναι πιο ζωντανος απο ποτε. Capten4 και Rocinante δικος σας http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jo0kP6fmXM ... :Wink:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Έλα που είναι και ένας άλλος βάπορας στο κλιπάκι..........δεν εννοώ το Αρκάδι φυσικά!Και μάλιστα παίζει και πιο πολλά δευτερόλεπτα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Έλα που είναι και ένας άλλος βάπορας στο κλιπάκι..........δεν εννοώ το Αρκάδι φυσικά!Και μάλιστα παίζει και πιο πολλά δευτερόλεπτα!!!!!!!!!


Ο Ιπταμενος Ολλανδος... ο φτερωτος θρυλος της Συροτηνομυκονιας...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επειδη ομως εμενα η καρδια μου χτυπουσε δυνατα τα ελαχιστα δευτερολεπτα που εβλεπα το θρυλο της ανδρο-τηνο-μυκονιας εβαλα το link εδω... Νομιζω οτι θα συγκινησει πολλους φιλους και των δυο βαποριων...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Επειδη ομως εμενα η καρδια μου χτυπουσε δυνατα τα ελαχιστα δευτερολεπτα που εβλεπα το θρυλο της ανδρο-τηνο-μυκονιας εβαλα το link εδω... Νομιζω οτι θα συγκινησει πολλους φιλους και των δυο βαποριων...


Σωστος!!! φιλε Captain  Nionios.

----------


## ιθακη

> Επειδη ομως εμενα η καρδια μου χτυπουσε δυνατα τα ελαχιστα δευτερολεπτα που εβλεπα *το θρυλο της ανδρο-τηνο-μυκονιας* εβαλα το link εδω... Νομιζω οτι θα συγκινησει πολλους φιλους και των δυο βαποριων...


cpt Nionio,μην ξεχνας οτι αυτο το καραβι ηταν θρυλος και για τα επτανησα...ακομα θυμαμαι εκεινο το απογευμα στην τελευταια του αφηξη στην ιθακη που απο πισω του εσκαγε μυτη ο σημερινος κατοχος της γραμμης...και τα τρελα σφυριγματα με τα οποια τον αποχερετισαμε ολοι μαζι...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε μου αν ανατρεξεις στις προηγουμενες σελιδες θα δεις οτι καταγομαι απο Κεφαλονια και οτι το βαπορι το ταξιδεψα και το λατρεψα στις γραμμες του Ιονιου... Απλα επειδη ο φιλος T.S.S. Apollon μιλησε για το θρυλο της Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονιας Παναγια Τηνου χαρακτηρισα σε αντιπαραβολη το Επτανησος θρυλο της Ανδρο-Τηνο-Μυκονιας γιατι στο Αιγαιο ηταν μεγαλυτερος θρυλος απ'οτι στο Ιονιο, μιας που στο Ιονιο μεγαλη αγαπη ηταν και το αδερφο Δηλος οπως και το Κεφαλληνια. Μιας που το ανεφερες για πες μας δυο παραπανω λογια για την ανταμωση Κεφαλονια-Επτανησος. Επισης δεν το ταξιδεψες το Πασχα του 2000 οταν ειχε ερθει στη γραμμη Πατρα-Σαμη-Ιθακη σε σκατζα του Κεφαλονια που αλλαζε σινιαλα; :Wink:

----------


## ιθακη

> Φιλε μου αν ανατρεξεις στις προηγουμενες σελιδες θα δεις οτι καταγομαι απο Κεφαλονια και οτι το βαπορι το ταξιδεψα και το λατρεψα στις γραμμες του Ιονιου...


καπτα νιονιο μου,ξερω πολυ καλα απο που καταγεσε,και αν θυμασε σου ειχα κανει και αφιερωση στο θεμα του κεφαλλονια για την συγχρονη αγαπη μας 


> μιας που στο Ιονιο μεγαλη αγαπη ηταν και το αδερφο Δηλος οπως και το Κεφαλληνια.


για το δηλος δεν το θυμαμαι ποτε στην γραμμη της ιθακης,για το αλλο ομως αστα ποναει η καρδια μου εκει που ειναι και το τρωνε τα μυδια....καποτε ειχα κανει κουβεντα με τον τελευταιο πλοιαρχο του τον κ Παριση που ειχε προσφερθει να το θερει πισω αφιλοκερδος... 


> Μιας που το ανεφερες για πες μας δυο παραπανω λογια για την ανταμωση Κεφαλονια-Επτανησος.


θυμαμαι ηταν καλοκαιρι του 95 ιουλιος η αυγουστος οταν στο ενα δρομολο που ειχαμε τοτε και εφτανε στις 6 το απογευμα,οταν μπηκε μεσα στο λιμανι και εδεσε μετα απο λιγο εσκασε μυτη και το κεφαλονια,χαμος απο σφυριγματα απο τα καικια που ηταν στο λιμανι και απο το επτανησος,το επτανησος εκανε την κλασικη του πλαγιοδετιση (περιπου δηλαδη,οπως πεφτει τωρα το κεφαλονια στις φωτο απο την διανυχτερευση του) ενω το νεο εδεσε στην καθετη προβλητα και το καλυψε με το ταιραστιο συγκριτικα του μεγεθος...και ξαφνικα εβαλε ο "μικρος" μπροστα τις μηχανες για την τελαυταια αναχωριση και πνηγικε το νησι στα σφυριγματα που το κεφαλονια αποχαιρετουσε οριστηκα τον θρυλικο του προκατοχο...  


> Επισης δεν το ταξιδεψες το Πασχα του 2000 οταν ειχε ερθει στη γραμμη Πατρα-Σαμη-Ιθακη σε σκατζα του Κεφαλονια που αλλαζε σινιαλα;


 οχι καπετανιο μου ημουν τοσο γκαντεμης που εκεινο το πασχα ειχα παει για πασχα στο αλλο μου χωριο στην ευριτανια γ******** το σ******* μου

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Επειδη ομως εμενα η καρδια μου χτυπουσε δυνατα τα ελαχιστα δευτερολεπτα που εβλεπα το θρυλο της ανδρο-τηνο-μυκονιας εβαλα το link εδω... Νομιζω οτι θα συγκινησει πολλους φιλους και των δυο βαποριων...


Με το καρδιοχτύπι σου φίλε Captain Nionios καρδιοχτύπησες και άλλους πολλούς!Φίλε Apollon πράγματι είναι το αγαπημένο μας Παναγία σαν ¶ρτεμις απο ότι διακρίνω.Το καλύτερο ελληνικό video clip.....τέλος!!!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Με το καρδιοχτύπι σου φίλε Captain Nionios καρδιοχτύπησες και άλλους πολλούς!Φίλε Apollon πράγματι είναι το αγαπημένο μας Παναγία σαν ¶ρτεμις απο ότι διακρίνω.Το καλύτερο ελληνικό video clip.....τέλος!!!!!!!


Σωστα ΑΡΗ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Eπτανησος*...στην Τηνο.

eptanhsos.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους capten4, Captain_Nionios, ΑΡΗΣ,rocinante,ιθακι,Appia1978._

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το λεω για αλλη μια φορα. *Το πιο ομορφο σκαρι που εχω δει, δεν χορταινω και δεν θα χορτασω ΠΟΤΕ να το βλεπω...* Σε υπερευχαριστω καλε μου φιλε, αν και δε φτανει... 

ΥΓ: Εδω με τη μετασκευη της πρυμης να μην ειναι ολοκληρωμενη...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> θυμαμαι ηταν καλοκαιρι του 95 ιουλιος η αυγουστος οταν στο ενα δρομολο που ειχαμε τοτε και εφτανε στις 6 το απογευμα,οταν μπηκε μεσα στο λιμανι και εδεσε μετα απο λιγο εσκασε μυτη και το κεφαλονια,χαμος απο σφυριγματα απο τα καικια που ηταν στο λιμανι και απο το επτανησος,το επτανησος εκανε την κλασικη του πλαγιοδετιση (περιπου δηλαδη,οπως πεφτει τωρα το κεφαλονια στις φωτο απο την διανυχτερευση του) ενω το νεο εδεσε στην καθετη προβλητα και το καλυψε με το ταιραστιο συγκριτικα του μεγεθος...και ξαφνικα εβαλε ο "μικρος" μπροστα τις μηχανες για την τελαυταια αναχωριση και πνηγικε το νησι στα σφυριγματα που το κεφαλονια αποχαιρετουσε οριστηκα τον θρυλικο του προκατοχο...


Φιλε ιθακη να σαι καλα για την τοσο ομορφη περιγραφη. Πολυ θα ηθελα να πεις και αλλες ιστοριες αν θυμασαι. Ολο και κατι θα σου εχει μεινει απο τα τρια χρονια που απολαμβανες το βαπορα στη γραμμη...

----------


## Rocinante

Αααα πολυ το χαιρομαι που ξαναζωντανεψε το θεμα μετα απο καιρο. Αναμενουμε την συνεχεια.
Ευχαριστω TSS APOLLON.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και εκ μέρους μου για τις πολύτιμες ιστορίες και φωτογραφίες σας  :Very Happy: 
Ανυπομονώ τη συνέχεια!!!

----------


## capten4

εγω παω να παρω τα χαπια μου.... !!ενα μεγαλο  ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ γιωργο μου (μας) !!!!

----------


## ιθακη

> Φιλε ιθακη να σαι καλα για την τοσο ομορφη περιγραφη. Πολυ θα ηθελα να πεις και αλλες ιστοριες αν θυμασαι. Ολο και κατι θα σου εχει μεινει απο τα τρια χρονια που απολαμβανες το βαπορα στη γραμμη...


 λοιπον καπτα νιονιο αυτο που θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα ειναι οτι στα διαγονοια χαρακτιριστικα φυνιστρινια που εχει,απο μεσα ειχε 3-4 μικρα σκαλακια και στο τελιομα τους αεροπορικες θεσεις που κοιτουσαν πλωρη και ενα γιουκα ...εγω σαν μικρο παιδι επερνα φορα τα πηδουσα και εσκαγα στον καναπε...και το αλλο που θυμαμαι και μου λοιπει τωρα απο το κεφαλονια οτι το επτανησος παντα σφυριζαι οταν εμπενε στο λιμανι,ενω τωρα δεν...απο την γεφυρα δεν θυμαμαι και πολλα γιατι παρολο που με επερναν πανω εγω καθομουνα με τον δοκιμο που εκανε βαρδια και εκανα οτι το οδηγουσα....

----------


## capten4

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ, ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΕΚΡΑ ΕΠΕΣΕ....ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ 1990 , ΤΗΝΟΣ , Η ΩΡΑ 1140....ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΞΩ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΟΥ ΜΕ 18 ΜΙΛΙΑ....ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64119

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω Τασο, ο ερωτας με το βαπορι δεν περνα ποτε. Ευχαριστω που ξυπνας παλι το θεμα του βαπορα!

----------


## Karolos

> ΛΟΙΠΟΝ, ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΕΚΡΑ ΕΠΕΣΕ....ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ 1990 , ΤΗΝΟΣ , Η ΩΡΑ 1140....ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΞΩ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΟΥ ΜΕ 18 ΜΙΛΙΑ....ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ....


*Θα μας αφήσεις να κοιμηθούμε απόψε ;
*

----------


## Karolos

> ΛΟΙΠΟΝ, ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΕΚΡΑ ΕΠΕΣΕ....ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ 1990 , ΤΗΝΟΣ , Η ΩΡΑ 1140....ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΞΩ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΟΥ ΜΕ 18 ΜΙΛΙΑ....ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ....


Rafina 89.jpg
_Νομίζεις...... Πάρε λοιπόν 1989_Ραφήνα, η ώρα 06:30 το πρωί με σηκωμένη τήν πλώρη, μετά από τήν ετήσια συντηρησή του.
Επίσης αφιερωμένη σε όλους.
_

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κανω ολονυχτια εργασια και παει ο Καρολος και βαζει αυτη την μαγικη φωτογραφια. Να εισαι παντα καλα, δινεις κεφι για μια σωστη εργασια!!! :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Αμαααν ζημια. Εχουμε τον capten4 να ανεβαζει φωτο στην αγαπημενη μου ποζα και τον πατριωτη μου σε ιστορικη φωτογραφια οχι μονο λογω του visor αλλα γιατι διπλα ειναι και ενα πλοιο που εκανε καποτε το ιδιο δρομολογιο. Η διαφορα ειναι εμφανης. Πως να μην παθουμε σοκ οταν προτοειδαμε το Επτανησος ;
Κυριοι τα σεβη μου.

----------


## polykas

> Rafina 89.jpg
> _Νομίζεις...... Πάρε λοιπόν 1989_Ραφήνα, η ώρα 06:30 το πρωί με σηκωμένη τήν πλώρη, μετά από τήν ετήσια συντηρησή του.
> Επίσης αφιερωμένη σε όλους.
> _


*Mία ακόμη σπάνια φωτό από την Ραφήνα από τον μέτρ του είδους Κάρολο.Τον ευχαριστούμε πολύ...*

----------


## Karolos

> Αμαααν ζημια. Εχουμε τον capten4 να ανεβαζει φωτο στην αγαπημενη μου ποζα και τον πατριωτη μου σε ιστορικη φωτογραφια οχι μονο λογω του visor αλλα γιατι διπλα ειναι και ενα πλοιο που εκανε καποτε το ιδιο δρομολογιο. Η διαφορα ειναι εμφανης. Πως να μην παθουμε σοκ οταν προτοειδαμε το Επτανησος ;
> Κυριοι τα σεβη μου.


ept 1989 6.jpg*Roci aπό εδώ δεν είναι καλύτερο ;*
*Πρώτον, γιά να ξαναθυμηθούν οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι.
Δεύτερον, όταν τα βαπόρια είχαν δύο άλμπουρα και στήν μέση τζιμινιέρα.*
Τρίτον, αφιερωμένη στούς: TSS Apollon, rocinante,  polykas, capten4, Captain_Nionios

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τα λογια ειναι περιττα φιλε μου, 20 ολοκληρα χρονια πριν μας ταξιδευεις, με το βαπορα να ειναι ετοιμος να καταπιει ολο τον ανταγωνισμο :Wink:  :Razz: !!! Ηταν εργασιες συντηρησης η το συνηθιζε τοτε να "αεριζεται";

----------


## Rocinante

> *Πρώτον, γιά να ξαναθυμηθούν οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι.*
> _Δεύτερον, όταν τα βαπόρια είχαν δύο άλμπουρα και στήν μέση τζιμινιέρα._


Πες τα πες τα.
Αμα πια.
Καιρο το σκεφτομουν.
Αν παιρνατε πριν λιγα χρονια ενα παιδι και του ζητουσατε να κανει ενα πλοιο σε ενα χαρτι τι θα εκανε;
Θα ξεκινουσε με το βασικο κορμο την πλωρη με την κλασσικη κλιση θα εφτανε στον καθρεπτη τον οποιο θα ανεβαζε λιγο θα εφτιαχνε το αλμπουρο, θα εκανε ενα μικρο παραλληλογραμο για φουγαρο με στριφογυριστη γραμμη απο πανω για καπνο το δευτερο αλμπουρο θα κατεβαινε για να αφησει κενο στην πλωρη και θα εκλεινε μεχρι την ισσαλο.Θα τραβαγε και δυο γραμμες κατα μηκος για να ξεχωρισει τα δυο ντεκ των επιβατων και θα εβαζε και ανθρωπακια στα καταστρωματα.
Τωρα; Θα εκανε μια μικρη πλωρη που θα ανεβαινε στα υψη, ισα πισω που θα εκανε μια τζιμινιερα τερας θα συνεχιζε ως το τελος που θα κατεβαινε η γραμμη 90 μοιρες ως την ισσαλο και μπορει να εβαζε και τιποτα τεραστια παραθυρα χωρις πολλα πολλα στολιδια. Αυτο. Θα του βαλει και ενα βαρυγδουπο ονομα Blue -Super - Hyper -Star -Thunder - XXVII και αυτο ειναι ολο.
Υπαρχει βεβαια και η περιπτωση να φτιαξει και ενα πραγμα σαν κατσαριδα με αναποδες γραμμες και να το ονομασει Highspeed 4598x32:5432-54%.
Αυτα απο το απογευματινο μου παραλληρημα ευχαριστω πατριωτη.

----------


## Karolos

> Τα λογια ειναι περιττα φιλε μου, 20 ολοκληρα χρονια πριν μας ταξιδευεις, με το βαπορα να ειναι ετοιμος να καταπιει ολο τον ανταγωνισμο!!! Ηταν εργασιες συντηρησης η το συνηθιζε τοτε να "αεριζεται";


Ηταν μετά από ετήσια συντήρηση.
Εγώ πάντως ήταν αυτή η μιά και μοναδική φορα πού το είδα έτσι καί ευτυχώς είχα καί τήν γκόμενα μαζί μου.
Γκόμενα = φωτογραφική μηχανή.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ειδες τι ομορφες στιγμες σου χαριζει μια γκομενα; :Razz:  Να σαι καλα και παλι.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ept 1989 6.jpg*Roci aπό εδώ δεν είναι καλύτερο ;*
> *Πρώτον, γιά να ξαναθυμηθούν οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι.*
> _Δεύτερον, όταν τα βαπόρια είχαν δύο άλμπουρα και στήν μέση τζιμινιέρα._
> Τρίτον, αφιερωμένη στούς: TSS Apollon, rocinante, polykas, capten4, Captain_Nionios


 Απιθανη  φωτογραφια απο τον φιλο C.  Καρολος Ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## Νάξος

> Πες τα πες τα.
> Αμα πια.
> Καιρο το σκεφτομουν.
> Αν παιρνατε πριν λιγα χρονια ενα παιδι και του ζητουσατε να κανει ενα πλοιο σε ενα χαρτι τι θα εκανε;
> Θα ξεκινουσε με το βασικο κορμο την πλωρη με την κλασσικη κλιση θα εφτανε στον καθρεπτη τον οποιο θα ανεβαζε λιγο θα εφτιαχνε το αλμπουρο, θα εκανε ενα μικρο παραλληλογραμο για φουγαρο με στριφογυριστη γραμμη απο πανω για καπνο το δευτερο αλμπουρο θα κατεβαινε για να αφησει κενο στην πλωρη και θα εκλεινε μεχρι την ισσαλο.Θα τραβαγε και δυο γραμμες κατα μηκος για να ξεχωρισει τα δυο ντεκ των επιβατων και θα εβαζε και ανθρωπακια στα καταστρωματα.
> Τωρα; Θα εκανε μια μικρη πλωρη που θα ανεβαινε στα υψη, ισα πισω που θα εκανε μια τζιμινιερα τερας θα συνεχιζε ως το τελος που θα κατεβαινε η γραμμη 90 μοιρες ως την ισσαλο και μπορει να εβαζε και τιποτα τεραστια παραθυρα χωρις πολλα πολλα στολιδια. Αυτο. Θα του βαλει και ενα βαρυγδουπο ονομα Blue -Super - Hyper -Star -Thunder - XXVII και αυτο ειναι ολο.
> Υπαρχει βεβαια και η περιπτωση να φτιαξει και ενα πραγμα σαν κατσαριδα με αναποδες γραμμες και να το ονομασει Highspeed 4598x32:5432-54%.
> Αυτα απο το απογευματινο μου παραλληρημα ευχαριστω πατριωτη.


Αυτό το μήνυμά σου φίλε Ρόση μεταφέρει μια αλήθεια. Αυτήν που μαθαίνεις από ένα μικρό ή ένα τρελό. Όταν ήμουν 5 χρονών ζωγράφιζα βαπόρια με μαρκαδόρους, κραγιόνια και τα σχετικά σύνεργα. Η προσέγγιση ήταν απλοϊκή και το αποτέλεσμα τραγικό καθώς ένα παιδάκι δύσκολα μπορούσε να αποτυπώσει τις περίτεχνες καμπύλες των πλοίων της εποχής εκείνης.
Τώρα τα παιδιά δε δυσκολεύονται καθόλου στο να ζωγραφίσουνε ένα βαπόρι. Ένα ωραίο τετράγωνο κουτί, 5 τρύπες και μια τρίγωνη τζιμινιέρα τέρας όπως πολύ σωστά λες. Τα hyper, super, jet, fast, star, mega πλεούμενα έχουν μεγάλη συμβολή στην διαπαιδαγώγηση των παιδιών. Οι υπεραπλουστευμένες τους γραμμές βοηθάνε τα παιδιά α) στο να αντιληφθούν πρισματικά αντικείμενα με μεγάλη ευχέρεια β) να κατανοήσουν την Αρχή του Αρχιμήδη εις βάθος. Και όμως επιπλέει!

----------


## Ellinis

Για να κλείσει η χρονιά καλά, μια καρτ ποστάλ του πλοίου ως VALENCAY, τότε που ήταν βαμμένο το σκαρί του μαύρο.

cart postal-valencay.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Για να κλείσει η χρονιά καλά, μια καρτ ποστάλ του πλοίου ως VALENCAY, τότε που ήταν βαμμένο το σκαρί του μαύρο.


 Φιλε Ellinis πριν ανοιξω τον υπολογιστη σκεφτομουν να ζητησω στο θεμα αυτο ενα πρωτοχρονιατικο δωρο.
Φαινεται υπηρξε μεταβιβαση σκεψης και ετσι λοιπον το δωρο ηλθε.
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ, χρονια πολλα σε σενα και ολους τους φιλους του nautilia.

----------


## Karolos

1989 Ιουν..jpg

_Εγώ αυτή την πλώρη δέν την ξεχνώ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
καλή χρονιά........
_

----------


## Ellinis

> Φιλε Ellinis πριν ανοιξω τον υπολογιστη σκεφτομουν να ζητησω στο θεμα αυτο ενα πρωτοχρονιατικο δωρο.
> Φαινεται υπηρξε μεταβιβαση σκεψης και ετσι λοιπον το δωρο ηλθε.
> Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ, χρονια πολλα σε σενα και ολους τους φιλους του nautilia.


Το μεγάλο δώρο ήρθε όμως απο τον Κάρολο. Όρθα κοφτά όπως η πλώρη του καραβιού! ¶ψογος τρόπος για να ξεκινήσει μια καραβολατρική χρονιά!!

----------


## Nick_Pet

Αμάν, τι ξυραφιά ήταν αυτή? Μοναδική! :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Το μεγάλο δώρο ήρθε όμως απο τον Κάρολο. Όρθα κοφτά όπως η πλώρη του καραβιού! ¶ψογος τρόπος για να ξεκινήσει μια καραβολατρική χρονιά!!


 Αυτη η ανεπαναληπτη πλωρη θα μεινει βαθια χαραγμενη στην μνημη μας.
Οσο για την φωτογραφια του Καρολου δεν μπορω να πω πολλα διοτι λογω της υψοφοβιας που εχω την βλεπω και ζαλιζομαι. 
Πρωτη φορα το παθαινω αυτο με φωτογραφια  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Γεια σου ρε Καρολε πατριδα.

----------


## express naias

> Για να κλείσει η χρονιά καλά, μια καρτ ποστάλ του πλοίου ως VALENCAY, τότε που ήταν βαμμένο το σκαρί του μαύρο.
> 
> cart postal-valencay.jpg


Βλέπω πως είχε μετασκευαστεί και πριν έρθει στην Ελλάδα. Όπως φαίνεται και στην φωτογραφία του Εllinis, η άγκυρά του είναι πιο μπροστά(δεν διέθετε visor), το φουγάρο είναι πιο κοντό, οι βαρδιόλες του δεν προεξείχαν και τα γνωστά τρία παράθυρα στις μπάντες δεν είναι κλιμακωτά, αλλά είναι ενωμένα με άλλα παράθυρα.

----------


## Rocinante

Η μεγαλη μετασκευη του πλοιου πραγματοποιηθηκε στο εξωτερικο. Σε σχεση με αυτο που εγινε οι οποιες επεμβασεις εγιναν εδω ηταν λεπτομεριες.
Αν δεν κανω λαθος ηταν το 1977.

----------


## Ellinis

Έχεις δίκιο, τα πλοία είχαν ναυπηγηθεί χωρίς πλωριο visor το οποίο τοποθετήθηκε και στα τρία το χειμώνα του 76/77. Και ο λόγος ήταν οτι τα φορτία σε οχήματα είχαν αυξηθεί δραστικά (πέρα από τις προβλέψεις με βάση τις οποίες ναυπηγήθηκαν) και τα πλοία έπρεπε να γίνουν πιο χρηστικά.

----------


## Rocinante

> Έχεις δίκιο, τα πλοία είχαν ναυπηγηθεί χωρίς πλωριο visor το οποίο τοποθετήθηκε και στα τρία το χειμώνα του 76/77. Και ο λόγος ήταν οτι τα φορτία σε οχήματα είχαν αυξηθεί δραστικά (πέρα από τις προβλέψεις με βάση τις οποίες ναυπηγήθηκαν) και τα πλοία έπρεπε να γίνουν πιο χρηστικά.


 Να τα!!! Με επιασες αδιαβαστο. Οταν λες και στα 3 τι εννοεις; Ξερω οτι το αλλο ηταν το Villandry. Το τριτο ηταν το Chantilly;

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά, τα καράβια αυτά ήταν ένα πέρασμα από τα αμιγώς επιβατηγά ποστάλια στα σύγχρονα "drive through" φέρις. Φαντάσου οτι όταν μπήκε στη γραμμή το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ υπήρχε ακόμη στο Ντόβερ (δεμένο και στα τελευταία) του το 3.000 τόνων αρχαιοπρεπές ποστάλι CANTERBURY του 1928. 'Οταν έφυγε και το τελευταίο των τριών, κυκλοφορούσε στο κανάλι το 30.000 τόνων KONINGIN BEATRIX....

----------


## Rocinante

> Σωστά, τα καράβια αυτά ήταν ένα πέρασμα από τα αμιγώς επιβατηγά ποστάλια στα σύγχρονα "drive through" φέρις. Φαντάσου οτι όταν μπήκε στη γραμμή το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ υπήρχε ακόμη στο Ντόβερ (δεμένο και στα τελευταία) του το 3.000 τόνων αρχαιοπρεπές ποστάλι CANTERBURY του 1928. 'Οταν έφυγε και το τελευταίο των τριών, κυκλοφορούσε στο κανάλι το 30.000 τόνων KONINGIN BEATRIX....


 Ellinis θυμησε μου που ειναι δεμενο το El Salam 93 ?
Νομιζω εσυ ησουν που ειχες ανεβασει καπου μια φωτο αν δεν κανω λαθος βαμενο πρασινο αλλα δεν το ειδα στο θεμα του.

----------


## Ellinis

Αντώνη, το El Salam 93 δεν ξέρω αν είναι δεμένο ή αν ταξιδεύει. Το ΑΙS μήπως θα βοηθήσει σε μια αναζήτηση του;
Αυτό που είχα επισημάνει ήταν το ΙΟΝΙΑΝ GLORY που φυτοζωεί εδώ και χρόνια στην Αλεξάνδρεια.

----------


## capten4

ΙΟΥΛΙΟΣ 1991 , ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΡΕΜΕΤΖΟ ΣΤΙΣ 1910, Η ΠΛΩΡΗ ΜΑΣ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΟΝΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΑΝΑΡΙ....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71252

----------


## Leo

Διαχρονική μανούβρα capten4.... χρόνια τώρα!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Karolos

ept 1985.jpg

Λιμένας Τήνου περίπου 1985 καλοκαίρι
άγνωστη.

----------


## gtogias

Πρώτη αναφορά για τη δρομολόγηση του Επτάνησος στη εφημερίδα "Τα Νέα" της 2ας Απριλίου 1985:

1985 04 02 Τα Νέα σελ 5 Επτάνησος.jpg

----------


## capten4

ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ ΣΤΙΣ 14 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ 1985, ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ.....Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΑΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΟ, ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΗ, ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ ΤΟ ΦΙΛΜ....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71404

----------


## Rocinante

> ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ ΣΤΙΣ 14 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ 1985, ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ.....Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΑΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΟ, ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΗ, ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ ΤΟ ΦΙΛΜ....


25 χρονια περασαν λοιπον...
Καποιοι απο εσας ηταν αγεννητοι παρολλα αυτα εχετε επειρεαστει απο τον παταγο που εκανε αυτο το βαπορι.
Πριν 25 χρονια οταν αλλαξαν ολα...
Αν τα λεει καλα ο Μαγος, 14 Απριλιου.
Φετος 14 Απριλιου θα ειναι τεταρτη.
Τι θα λεγατε για εναν καφε και μια χαλαρη κουβεντα στη Ραφηνα;
Βεβαια εχουμε πολυ καιρο ως τοτε αλλα εγω το ριχνω σαν ιδεα.

----------


## Karolos

> 25 χρονια περασαν λοιπον...
> Καποιοι απο εσας ηταν αγεννητοι παρολλα αυτα εχετε επειρεαστει απο τον παταγο που εκανε αυτο το βαπορι.
> Πριν 25 χρονια οταν αλλαξαν ολα...
> Αν τα λεει καλα ο Μαγος, 14 Απριλιου.
> Φετος 14 Απριλιου θα ειναι τεταρτη.
> Τι θα λεγατε για εναν καφε και μια χαλαρη κουβεντα στη Ραφηνα;
> Βεβαια εχουμε πολυ καιρο ως τοτε αλλα εγω το ριχνω σαν ιδεα.


Πατρίδα είναι σωστή αυτή η ιδέα Μέσααααααααα..........

----------


## karystos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On8SoKkzOB4

Ανέβασα ένα βίντεο από ένα απογευματινό με το ΕΠΤΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ την Παρασκευή 23.8.1991. Δυστυχώς τότε δεν είχαμε μυαλά και αντί να τραβάω το βαπόρι τραβούσα τη θάλασσα. Παρ’ όλα αυτά όλο και κάτι δείχνει. Έχει κι ένα κροσσάρισμα με το ΚΥΘΝΟΣ και λίγο ΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. Στο Χάρακα και στην ¶νδρο ακούγονται λίγο και οι μηχανές του. Φαίνεται κι ακούγεται κι ο καπετάνιος του. Ο τιμονιέρης που απαντάει μέσα από τη γέφυρα είναι ο Θύμιος. Φύγαμε από τη Ραφήνα με μπουνάτσα αλλά στον Κάβο Ντόρο δεν είχαμε μπουνάτσα. Την άλλη μέρα βγήκε απαγορευτικό

----------


## BULKERMAN

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On8SoKkzOB4
> 
> Ανέβασα ένα βίντεο από ένα απογευματινό με το ΕΠΤΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ την Παρασκευή 23.8.1991. Δυστυχώς τότε δεν είχαμε μυαλά και αντί να τραβάω το βαπόρι τραβούσα τη θάλασσα. Παρ’ όλα αυτά όλο και κάτι δείχνει. Έχει κι ένα κροσσάρισμα με το ΚΥΘΝΟΣ και λίγο ΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. Στο Χάρακα και στην ¶νδρο ακούγονται λίγο και οι μηχανές του. Φαίνεται κι ακούγεται κι ο καπετάνιος του. Ο τιμονιέρης που απαντάει μέσα από τη γέφυρα είναι ο Θύμιος. Φύγαμε από τη Ραφήνα με μπουνάτσα αλλά στον Κάβο Ντόρο δεν είχαμε μπουνάτσα. Την άλλη μέρα βγήκε απαγορευτικό


 

ΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΑΤΙΚΑ ΡΕ ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ????? :Very Happy: 

ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΑΡΑ...ΚΥΘΝΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΠΡΟ...ΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ...ΤΟ ΓΑΥΡΙΟ ΜΑΣ ΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΟ...


ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ!!!

----------


## Leo

Να το σχολιάσω? Αν είχαμε μυαλό τότε, θα πετούσαμε τώρα  :Very Happy: !!. 

Φανταστικό! μια δυνατή συγκίνηση για εμένα και όχι μόνο αφού ο BULKERMAN με πρόλαβε. Ο πιτσιρικάς της παρέας καραβολάτρης από τα γεννοφάσκια του στις γέφυρες είπε: "... γειά σου Μπάρι Εξπρές...". 

O Τζώρτζης απο μικρός " το είχε " απο μικρός  :Wink: , δεμένος με τισ ανοιχτες βαρδιόλες. Ευχαρστούμε karystos αξίζει!

----------


## Karolos

Γιά τον φίλο karystos.
Απλά σε ευχαριστω και εγώ πολύ, να είσαι καλά.

----------


## Nick_Pet

Το βίντεο του Karystos είναι μοναδικό ντοκουμέντο! :Very Happy: 
Μακάρι να υπάρξουν και άλλα τέτοια.

----------


## Rocinante

Πραγματοποιησαμε ενα υπεροχο ταξιδι με το αγαπημενο μας πλοιο και καπετανιο.
Karystos εχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Karystos καταπληκτικο!   Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## karystos

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια. Να είστε όλοι καλά.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τοσες μερες δεν ειχα δει τι γινοταν στο θεμα της μεγαλης αγαπης. Παιδες ενα πολυ μεγαλο ευχαριστω για ΟΛΑ. Τις φωτογραφιες, τα κειμενα και κυριως για το βιντεο του karystos. Να ειστε παντα καλα.

----------


## Karolos

_Φίλοι μου καλοί πολύ θα θέλατε να τα δείτε και τα δύο μαζί, έτσι δεν είναι ;_ 
img129 copy.jpg

_Αφιερωμένη στόν Capten4_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αψογος ο φιλος C. Kαρολος!!! Ουδεν σχολιον!

----------


## Rocinante

Μοιαζει να τραβηχτηκε μολις χθες.
Σαν να μην εφυγαν ποτε...
Πατριδα ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Karolos

> Μοιαζει να τραβηχτηκε μολις χθες.
> Σαν να μην εφυγαν ποτε...
> Πατριδα ευχαριστουμε.


_Οί αναμνήσεις μας δέν θα φύγουν ποτέ.
Αυτό πατρίδα στό υπογράφω.
_

----------


## Rocinante

Λοιπον δεν ξερω τι εγινε αλλα μαλλον μας μυριστικαν οι ξενοι.
Μετα απο καιρο χωρις βομβες σκασανε ολες μαζι στο shipnostalgia.
Και Επτανησος και Δηλος !!!!!
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p/photo/214769

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστούμε από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μας  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 




> _Φίλοι μου καλοί πολύ θα θέλατε να τα δείτε και τα δύο μαζί, έτσι δεν είναι ;_ 
> img129 copy.jpg
> 
> _Αφιερωμένη στόν Capten4_

----------


## express naias

> _Φίλοι μου καλοί πολύ θα θέλατε να τα δείτε και τα δύο μαζί, έτσι δεν είναι ;_ 
> img129 copy.jpg
> 
> _Αφιερωμένη στόν Capten4_


Koλάζ είναι; Αναρωτιέμαι, γιατί τα καταστρώματα της πρύμνης του Επτάνησος φαίνονται κομμένα :Smile: .

----------


## harlek

Χεχε, όντως!  :Razz:

----------


## Karolos

> Χεχε, όντως!


_Ρέ παίδες Ελλήνων φυσικά και είναι μοντάζ.
Μιά επιθυμία μου έκανα και σας τήν δείχνω και σε εσάς .
Εάν πάλι δεν σας αρέσει, δέν συνεχίζω ,γιατί μού έρχοντε κάτι τρελές ιδέες, και γιά άλλα βαπόρια .ops:

_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Τωρα που πηρες φορα μην σταματας Συνεχισε!!!

----------


## harlek

Στον Πόρο Κεφαλλονιάς το καλοκαίρι του '98.

epta.jpg
e2.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μεσα απο τα βαθη της καρδιας μου να σε καλα φιλε μου! Οι μανουβρες του βαποριου στον Πορο ηταν εξαιρετικες, ενω εδενε τρομερα με το τοπιο!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το φίλο Captain_Nionios  :Very Happy: 
Εξαιρετικές!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες φίλε harlek!Θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο Captain Nionios ότι το πλοίο έδενε τέλεια με το τοπίο!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!*

----------


## gtogias

> Στον Πόρο Κεφαλλονιάς το καλοκαίρι του '98. Η κακή ποιότητα οφείλεται στη μέθοδο ψηφιοποίησης: Φωτογράφιση με ψηφιακή της... τυπωμένης φωτογραφίας! (ελλείψει σκάνερ).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72083
> e2.jpg


Ειδικά η πρώτη όλα τα λεφτά. Το πλοίο τι να λέμε, το τοπίο όμορφο και το φως εξαιρετικό.

Φίλε harlek σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## karystos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-vETSe0gak

Ένα βίντεο με αριστερή μανούβρα του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ στο μέσα λιμάνι της Τήνου. Οι φίλοι του πλοίου φαντάζομαι ότι θα την απολαύσουν. Όλα τα λεφτά κατά τη γνώμη μου το «φούντο η δεξιά» του καπετάνιου. Οι αποστάσεις μετριούνται σε εκατοστά.

----------


## Rocinante

Karystos αν δεις τα ποσταρισματα πριν ενα χρονο και, θα δεις οτι εψαχνα ενα βιντεο με αριστερη στην Τηνο.
Εφτασα να ψαχνω στο internet για τυχων ληψη βιντεο ισως καποιου τουριστα που το ανεβασε σαν κατι εντυπωσιακο.
Παντα κατι μου ελεγε οτι θα δω το αγαπημενο πλοιο να πλησιαζει, να σφυριζει (ανατριχιασα) και να εκτελει τη μανουβρα που καποτε ειχα αποκαλεσει με τον ορο "Κυανη μπαλαρινα"
Το βλεπω σημερα.
Τι να πω;
Θεωρω οτι ειναι το σημαντικοτερο βιντεο που εχουμε δει εως σημερα.
Δεν θελω να πω περισσοτερα βασικα δεν ξερω τι να πω.
Ευχαριστω; Νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ λιγο...

----------


## Leo

Μετά μου λέτε αρχείο.... Ενα ευχαρσιτώ δεν φθάνει σίγουρα. Ο Captain Ninios θα πάθει καρδιακό επισόδειο και όχι μόνο εκείνος, αυτός θα ακολουθήσει εμάς  :Razz: . Φανταστικό ντοκουμέντο!!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Κάπτεν παραλίγο να πάθω εγώ εγκεφαλικό, που είμαι και μικρός!Το βίντεο του φίλου karystos είναι ένα καταπληκτικό ντοκουμέντο!Ειδικά όταν άκουσα την κόρνα του(για πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου) ανατρίχιασα!!
Ένα απλό ευχαριστώ σίγουρα δεν φτάνει... *

----------


## express naias

> _Ρέ παίδες Ελλήνων φυσικά και είναι μοντάζ._
> _Μιά επιθυμία μου έκανα και σας τήν δείχνω και σε εσάς ._
> _Εάν πάλι δεν σας αρέσει, δέν συνεχίζω ,γιατί μού έρχοντε κάτι τρελές ιδέες, και γιά άλλα βαπόρια .ops:_


 Μας παρεξήγησες! Δεν είπαμε οτι είναι άσχημο. Κάθε άλλο, συνέχισε :Wink: .

----------


## Rocinante

> *Κάπτεν παραλίγο να πάθω εγώ εγκεφαλικό, που είμαι και μικρός!Το βίντεο του φίλου karystos είναι ένα καταπληκτικό ντοκουμέντο!Ειδικά όταν άκουσα την κόρνα του(για πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου) ανατρίχιασα!!*
> *Ένα απλό ευχαριστώ σίγουρα δεν φτάνει...*


 Ετσι ειναι Γιαννη μου. Η κορνα...
Αυτη η κορνα που δεν μοιαζει με καμια αλλη σαν να σε χτυπα ρευμα.
Ειδατε το πλοιο να γυρνα υπο αυτες τις συνθηκες. Φανταστητε να το κανει αυτο με 8 μποφορ...
Ειδατε το πλοιο ζωντανο.
Και τωρα ισως καταλαβετε γιατι αυτο το πλοιο ειναι αναντικαταστατο στην καρδια τους για καποιους...

----------


## diagoras

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-vETSe0gak
> 
> Ένα βίντεο με αριστερή μανούβρα του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ στο μέσα λιμάνι της Τήνου. Οι φίλοι του πλοίου φαντάζομαι ότι θα την απολαύσουν. Όλα τα λεφτά κατά τη γνώμη μου το «φούντο η δεξιά» του καπετάνιου. Οι αποστάσεις μετριούνται σε εκατοστά.


 Εμεινα!!!Το βαπορι με πολυ δρομο και απιθανη αριστερη.Cpt Tζωρτζης να υποθεσω???Αν κανω λαθος συγχωρεστε με

----------


## nikosnasia

¨Οντως από τα καλύτερα video με ένα πλοίο "λατρεία" που αξιώθηκα να ταξιδέψω μαζί του για Κεφαλλονιά το 1996.

----------


## karystos

Ο καπτα Κώστας είναι βέβαια. Όσο έμεινε στη Ραφήνα το πλοίο, δεν έφυγε ούτε μια μέρα από τη γέφυρα, παρά μόνο τις μέρες εκείνες του 1991 όταν πήρε φωτιά το GALAXY, πήγε το SUN με τον Μαντζουράτο να το σκαντζάρει κι ο Τζώρτζης πήγε στο SEA για να κάνει τα δρομολόγια του SUN για τα Δωδεκάνησα. Το άτιμο το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ήτανε μοναδικό βαπόρι κι ο συνδυασμός με τον Τζώρτζη έκαναν ένα αποτέλεσμα εκρηκτικό. Το βαπόρι κόβει δρόμο μέσα από το μέσα κόκκινο. Η μανούβρα διαρκεί (δυστυχώς για εμάς) τρία λεπτά. Ο άνεμος δε φαίνεται αλλά ήταν γύρω στο εξάρι κι ανέβαζε.

----------


## marsant

Μοναδικο βιντεο,εντυπωσιακη στροφη στο λιμανι που κοβει την ανασα καθως το περναει στα χιλιοστα και ολα αυτα σε κατι λιγοτερο απο 3 λεπτα(!!!) και ο βαπορας ειναι δεμενος!Οτι και να πουμε ειναι λιγο, σε ευχαριστουμε πλου φιλε karystos!

----------


## ιθακη

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-vETSe0gak
> 
> Ένα βίντεο με αριστερή μανούβρα του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ στο μέσα λιμάνι της Τήνου. Οι φίλοι του πλοίου φαντάζομαι ότι θα την απολαύσουν. Όλα τα λεφτά κατά τη γνώμη μου το «φούντο η δεξιά» του καπετάνιου. Οι αποστάσεις μετριούνται σε εκατοστά.


τα λογια πιστευω ειναι περιτα....παρομοιες μανουβρες παιδια εκαμε και στο βαθυ ιθακης,αλλα δυστιχως τοτε στην ηλικια εκηνη δεν ειχα καμερα....




> Ετσι ειναι Γιαννη μου. Η κορνα...
> Αυτη η κορνα που δεν μοιαζει με καμια αλλη σαν να σε χτυπα ρευμα.
> Ειδατε το πλοιο να γυρνα υπο αυτες τις συνθηκες. Φανταστητε να το κανει αυτο με 8 μποφορ...
> Ειδατε το πλοιο ζωντανο.
> Και τωρα ισως καταλαβετε γιατι αυτο το πλοιο ειναι αναντικαταστατο στην καρδια τους για καποιους...


καλα,με αυτο το σφυριγμα και αν ανατριχιασα...πραγματικα σαν να σε διαπερνα ρευμα....και ειναι ακομα τοσο ζωντανη στα αυτια μου,οπως τοτε που τελευταια φορα αποχαιρετουσε την ιθακη το 95 αφηνοντας πισω του τον νυν κατοχο της γραμμης

----------


## Karolos

_Και πού να δείτε τήν είδια μανούβρα, να είναι πλαγιοδετημένο και το Ναιάς ΙΙ.
Εάν είσουν στήν πλώρη το χέρι σου δέν χορούσε από τήν πάντα του Ναιάς.
Εκεί να δείς πως πεταγώταν ο κόσμος από τα καφενεία. 
Δεν πιστεύω η Τηνιακή παρέα να μήν τα θυμάτε;

Ευχαρηστώ πολύ καί εγω._

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-vETSe0gak
> 
> Ένα βίντεο με αριστερή μανούβρα του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ στο μέσα λιμάνι της Τήνου. Οι φίλοι του πλοίου φαντάζομαι ότι θα την απολαύσουν. Όλα τα λεφτά κατά τη γνώμη μου το «φούντο η δεξιά» του καπετάνιου. Οι αποστάσεις μετριούνται σε εκατοστά.


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Το καλυτερο δωρο, το καλυτερο δυνατο βιντεο, το πιο αντιπροσωπευτικο, του ΟΜΟΡΦΟΤΕΡΟΥ ,κατα την αποψη μου, βαποριου που περασε ποτε απο τα νερα μας και ενος απο τα καλυτερα σε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους τομεις για την εποχη του. Εμφανιση, ηχος μηχανων, ηχος μπουρους, ταχυτητα, ταχυτητα στη μανουβρα, ταξιδεμα, χωροι επιβατων, μεγαλα ξυλινα (στις περατζαδες) εξωτερικα καταστρωματα με πολλες θεσεις!!! Τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα τα βλεπουμε σε αυτο το βιντεο. Να σαι καλα φιλε Karystos για αυτον τον θησαυρο!!! :Wink:

----------


## NikosP

Κι άλλο......
Κι άλλο......
Καταπληκτικό το video σου "karystos"
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!!!!

----------


## Haddock

Κάρυστος, τι μπουκιά ήταν κι αυτή. Την ταρατσώσαμε κι ακόμα να χωνέψουμε.  :Wink:  Φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα πόσο μαϊτζέβελο ήταν το εργαλείο. Από το προπελάκι πετάγονται πίδακες νερού και γυρίζει την πλώρη σαν παιχνιδάκι. Γνωρίζετε πόσων hp ήταν το bow thruster?

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτικό βίντεο  :Very Happy: 

Τι όμορφο που είναι ...

Κρίμα που δεν υπάρχει βίντεο από τη μανούβρα της στον Πόρο. Για όποιον δε γνωρίζει, στο παλιό λιμάνι σταματούσε μόλις λίγα εκατοστά μπροστά από τα βράχια. ¶μα βλέπατε πώς τρομάζανε πάντα οι τουρίστες :mrgreen:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Καταπληκτικό βίντεο 
> 
> Τι όμορφο που είναι ...
> 
> Κρίμα που δεν υπάρχει βίντεο από τη μανούβρα της στον Πόρο. Για όποιον δε γνωρίζει, στο παλιό λιμάνι σταματούσε μόλις λίγα εκατοστά μπροστά από τα βράχια. ¶μα βλέπατε πώς τρομάζανε πάντα οι τουρίστες :mrgreen:



Ακριβως, ειδικα το Δηλος, δυστυχως δεν θυμαμαι με ποιο καπετανιο, εστριβε με ολο το δρομο και εκανε την τελευταια στιγμη φουλ αναποδα,με την πλωρη να φτανει ελαχιστα μετρα απο τα βραχια!!! Κατοπιν με φουλ αναποδα κατευθυνοταν προς το ντοκο φρεναροντας με φουλ προσω! Πραγματικα μοναδικο.

----------


## karystos

Να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους έγραψαν τόσα καλά λόγια για το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ.

----------


## Leo

> Να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους έγραψαν τόσα καλά λόγια για το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ.


Κι εμείς εσένα για την *μοναδική* εμπειρία που μας χάρισες. Να πάντα είσαι καλά!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EPTANISSOS στην πατρα του 1996

new (289).jpg

Ειδικη αφιερωση στον ανεπαναληπτο καραβολατρη capten 4

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ωχ ωχ ωχ. Τι φωτογραφιαρα ειναι αυτη; Απιστευτα καθαρη και με πολυ ομορφα χρωματα. Υπαρχει και σε αλλη που να φαινεται ολοκληρο;

Μια ερωτηση. Στη γραμμη Πατρα-Σαμη ηταν απο το 1992 εως τα μεσα του 1995 μιας που τοτε ηρθε το Κεφαλονια. Αυτη που ειναι του 1996 ειναι σε αντικατασταση του Κεφαλονια;

----------


## Haddock

> Γνωρίζετε πόσων hp ήταν το bow thruster?


Ο γρίφος λύθηκε. Το προπελάκι της μπαλαρίνας ήταν φυσικά KaMeWa και απέδιδε ισχύ 500 ίππων στις 980 στροφές.  :Smile: 

Το βαπόρι είχε φωτογένεια και δεν γλύτωσε από καμιά γωνία λήψης. Εύγε στους φωτογράφους.

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε BEN  :Very Happy: 




> EPTANISSOS στην πατρα του 1996
> 
> new (289).jpg
> 
> Ειδικη αφιερωση στον ανεπαναληπτο καραβολατρη capten 4

----------


## Giorgos_D

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-vETSe0gak
> 
> Ένα βίντεο με αριστερή μανούβρα του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ στο μέσα λιμάνι της Τήνου. Οι φίλοι του πλοίου φαντάζομαι ότι θα την απολαύσουν. Όλα τα λεφτά κατά τη γνώμη μου το «φούντο η δεξιά» του καπετάνιου. Οι αποστάσεις μετριούνται σε εκατοστά.


Απίστευτα τα 2 βιντεο που ζωντανεύουν ξανά τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ...
Αξιζουν παρα πολλά συγχαρητήρια φιλε Karystos!!!

Το "φουντο η δεξια" ειναι ενα δειγμα της σωστής οργανωσης αυτου του πλοίου, με αποτελεσμα τις ασκησεις απόλυτης ακριβείας στα νερά της Τήνου!!!

:shock::shock::shock::shock:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ο γρίφος λύθηκε. Το προπελάκι της μπαλαρίνας ήταν φυσικά KaMeWa και απέδιδε ισχύ 500 ίππων στις 980 στροφές. 
> 
> Το βαπόρι είχε φωτογένεια και δεν γλύτωσε από καμιά γωνία λήψης. Εύγε στους φωτογράφους.


Kαι χωρις προπελακι, ο καπετανιος που εκμεταλευεται σωστα τις καιρικες συνθηκες, θα μπορουσε να κανει αυτη την  αριστερη μανουβρα στην τηνο.Ο λογος ειναι σχετικα απλος, ο βοριας ανοιγει το βαπορι και το βοηθαει να ερθει στη θεση του.Αυτην την αριστερη στροφη την βλεπουμε πια και στο εξω της τηνου με το ιδιο σκεπτικο παντα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για ολους του φιλους του βαποριου αλλα και γενικοτερα της ομορφιας. Μια καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια του βαποριου σε καταπλου στην Πατρα με το ημερολογιο να γραφει 1/8/1993. Η φωτογραφια ειναι απο το http://www.shipsnostalgia.com και την εχει ανεβασει ο χρηστης Jim McFaul

ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΤΕ ΤΟ.

Eptanisos 1_8_1993_b.jpg


Προσθηκη: Εχοντας ξεχασει τον κωδικο στο shipnostalgia δεν ειχα δει τα link του Roci μερες πριν. Οταν καταφερα και ξαναμπηκα σημερα στο ξενο site δεν υπολογισα οτι μπορει να την εχει βαλει σε link ο ΘΕΟΣ Roci. Οπως και να εχει ας την απολαυσουμε κατευθειαν εδω και ας ειναι πλεονασμος. Πραγματικα αξιζει για ενα τετοιο βαπορι.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αλλο ενα δωρακι, σε περιπτωση που δεν εχει μπει!!! Σε ολους τους συνκαψουρηδες.

http://www.ournewhaven.org.uk/page_i...69p87p70p.aspx

Επισης δεν ξερω αν εχει ξαναμπει αυτο εδω http://www.ournewhaven.org.uk/page_i...69p87p70p.aspx αλλα καντε τον κοπο να το διαβασετε. Εχει δυο ιστοριες μια για το Επτανησος και μια για το Εξπρες Σαντορινη. Για το Επτανησος εχει λεπτομερειες για το συμβαν που εχουμε ηδη δει σε φωτογραφιες. Ηταν το Σεπτεμβρη του 1974 και η ενταση ηταν 10-11 μποφορ. Για το Σαντορινη λεει οτι ξεκινησε με προβλεψη για 8 μποφορ που εγιναν 10 και κατοπιν 11-12 !!! Τα κυματα χτυπουσαν τη γεφυρα και καποια στιγμη τα ηλεκτρικα του βαποριου χαλασαν, κατοπιν αυτου και οι κυριες μηχανες, οπουε εμεινε ακυβερνητο για περιπου 45 λεπτα. Νερα ειχαν μπει στα σαλονια απο τα σπασμενα παραθυρα. Οταν εφτασε εν τελει στη Γαλλια δυστυχως οι ανεμοι το εριξαν δυο φορες στη αποβαθρα δημιουργωντας ριγμα και παραληγω το πλοιο να χαθει αλλα ευτυχως με παρεμβαση των ρυμουλκων σωθηκε. Αυτα. Συγνωμη και για το offtopic αλλα ηταν μαζι στο αρθρο.

----------


## Rocinante

> Αλλο ενα δωρακι, σε περιπτωση που δεν εχει μπει!!! Σε ολους τους συνκαψουρηδες.
> 
> http://www.ournewhaven.org.uk/page_i...69p87p70p.aspx
> 
> Επισης δεν ξερω αν εχει ξαναμπει αυτο εδω http://www.ournewhaven.org.uk/page_i...69p87p70p.aspx αλλα καντε τον κοπο να το διαβασετε. Εχει δυο ιστοριες μια για το Επτανησος και μια για το Εξπρες Σαντορινη. Για το Επτανησος εχει λεπτομερειες για το συμβαν που εχουμε ηδη δει σε φωτογραφιες. Ηταν το Σεπτεμβρη του 1974 και η ενταση ηταν 10-11 μποφορ. Για το Σαντορινη λεει οτι ξεκινησε με προβλεψη για 8 μποφορ που εγιναν 10 και κατοπιν 11-12 !!! Τα κυματα χτυπουσαν τη γεφυρα και καποια στιγμη τα ηλεκτρικα του βαποριου χαλασαν, κατοπιν αυτου και οι κυριες μηχανες, οπουε εμεινε ακυβερνητο για περιπου 45 λεπτα. Νερα ειχαν μπει στα σαλονια απο τα σπασμενα παραθυρα. Οταν εφτασε εν τελει στη Γαλλια δυστυχως οι ανεμοι το εριξαν δυο φορες στη αποβαθρα δημιουργωντας ριγμα και παραληγω το πλοιο να χαθει αλλα ευτυχως με παρεμβαση των ρυμουλκων σωθηκε. Αυτα. Συγνωμη και για το offtopic αλλα ηταν μαζι στο αρθρο.


Και αφου το εκανες που το εκανες το off topic συνεχισε το μεχρι τελους.
Δεν μας ειπες ποιο πλοιο αντικατεστησε προσωρινα στη γραμμη το Chartres :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το Prince Laurent, το ξερουμε;;; :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για ολους του λατρεις ενα καλο link http://www.doverferryphotos.co.uk/pa...resent/val.htm για το βαπορι μαζι με μια εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια του *Bernd Crause* στην Πατρα. Αφιερωμενη στους capten4, Rocinante, Appia, Bulkerman, Ναξος, Roi Baudoin, ιθακη και σε ολους τους καψουρηδες!!!

Eptanisos_Patra.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

καπετανιο μου πριν λιγο γυρισα σπιτι,πικραμενος απο την αποτυχια της εξεταστικης στο πανεπηστιμειο και πιστευα ως τιοτα δεν θα μου εφτιαχνε το κεφι...ειχα αδικο ομως...τα λογια ειναι περριτα...εγραψες παλι

----------


## harlek

Πόρος Κεφαλλονιάς, Ιούλιος 1998.

ep1.jpg
ep2.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε  :Very Happy: 




> Για ολους του λατρεις ενα καλο link http://www.doverferryphotos.co.uk/pa...resent/val.htm για το βαπορι μαζι με μια εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια του *Bernd Crause* στην Πατρα. Αφιερωμενη στους capten4, Rocinante, Appia, Bulkerman, Ναξος, Roi Baudoin, ιθακη και σε ολους τους καψουρηδες!!!
> 
> Eptanisos_Patra.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλοι μου οπως ειπε ο Roci στο θεμα του Δηλος πριν δυο μερες, εχω να σας παρουσιασω κατι. Μαλιστα αυτο το κατι εγινε πολυ πιο ισχυρο μετα την εξαιρετικη βοηθεια του Roci. Ολα αρχισαν οταν ειδα αυτο το link http://www.ferry-site.dk/ferry.php?id=6508157&lang=en . Η τελευταια φωτογραφια κατω δειχνει το Επτανησος ως Nisma στον τελευταιο του προορισμο στο Gadani Beach. Μπαινοντας λοιπον στο Google Earth αναζητησα και βρηκα το Gadani Beach εκανα πανω κατω την παραλια για να ανακαλυψω το παρακατω:

Gadani_Beach.jpg

Gadani_Beach_2.jpg


Οι λεπτομερειες συμπιπτουν τρομερα με το Επτανησος, η θεση του φουγαρου, οι βαρκες, τα δυο ασπρα "κουτια" μπρος και πισω απο το φουγαρο, τα δυο παραλληλα ασπρα σιδερα στην ακρη της πλωρης, το τελειωμα της πρυμης... Στελνοντας τις συντεταγμενες ( 25 02' 18.49 και 66 42' 35.87 ) στο Roci για να δει και αυτος μου εδωσε αλλα τρια τρομερα στοιχεια. Μου ειπε ο Roci οτι η περιοχη αυτη φωτογραφηθηκε απο το Google Earth στις 22/5/2004 με το Επτανησος να πωλειται για διαλυση μαλλον τον 3/2004. Επισης με εργαλειο του Google Earth ο Roci μετρησε μηκος 107 μ , πλατος 17,3 μ και εννοειται πως δεν ειναι ευκολο να μετρησεις με ακριβεια σε τοσο θαμπη φωτογραφια οποτε το σφαλμα ειναι ελαχιστο σε σχεση με τις πραγματικες διαστασεις του βαπορα. Μηπως λοιπον το εικονιζομενο βαπορι ειναι το Επτανησος; Ζει εστω σε μια εικονα του Google;

----------


## Ellinis

κάπτεν Nιόνιο, νομίζω πως εντόπισες την τελευταία φωτογραφία του _Επτάνησος_, και μάλιστα δορυφορική! Με τη ρέντα που έχεις καλό θα ήταν να μπείς και στο δορυφορικό κυνήγι του _Νάξος_!

----------


## Karolos

_Αυτό βλέπω και εγώ.
Παιδιά είναι όντως Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ_

----------


## vinman

Τρομερή ανακάλυψη...έχω μείνει άφωνος...!!
Μπράβο Νιόνιο...μπράβο Roci...μπράβο και στον φίλο harlek!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Συγχαρητηρια Διονυση.
Η ανακαλυψη ειναι δικη σου.
Ο Διονυσης μου εδωσε το στιγμα ουτε καν τη φωτογραφια.
Καταλαβαινετε την αγωνια μου μεχρι να δω την εικονα να καθαριζει...
Και ηταν εκει. Καθαρισα και την εικονα και φανηκαν καποιες λεπτομεριες.
Αρχισαν οι συγκρισεις. Ολα ηταν ενταξει. Μα ολα. 
Μονο ενα δεν κολλουσε. Το Gaddani beach.
Οταν o Διονυσης ομως μου εδωσε το Link με τη φωτογραφια του Nisma συνεκρινα την περιοχη της φωτογραφιας με το Earth google.Ταιριαζε.
Το αναγνωριζει και ο Καρολος μεγας γνωστης του πλοιου.
Ειναι η τελευταια φωτογραφια ενος θρυλου. Σε λιγο καιρο το Earth google πιθανα να κανει ενημερωση των φωτογραφιων. Κρατηστε την.
Φιλε Διονυση δεν ειναι τυχαιο που η αγαπη σου για αυτο το πλοιο σε οδηγησε απο ενστικτο εκει. Το αξιζες.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μια σημαντικη λεπτομερεια. Ο βαπορας ειναι φωτογραφισμενος με τη θαλασσα σε αγρια κατασταση. Ε να μην ειχε με κατι να παιζει; :Wink:

----------


## Νάξος

Ζούμε μεγάλες μέρες σοτ φόρουμ. Νιόνιο και harlek κάνατε εξαιρετική δουλειά!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕPTANISSOS γλυστραει στα ησυχα νερα του λιμανιου της Πατρας του 1996


scan0003.jpg

Για τους κυριους capten4 , Karystos, Rocinante και Καρολος

----------


## vinman

...είσαι μπουρλοτιέρης...τέλος.... :Very Happy: 
Δεν ανάβουν φυτίλια τέτοια ώρα Κώστα...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σαι καλα BEN, εξαιρετικη ληψη της καψουρας μας. Νομιζω σε εχω ξαναρωτησει σε αλλη φωτογραφια. Ποια εποχη του 1996 ηταν περιπου γιατι το βαπορι ειχε φυγει απο τη γραμμη τον Ιουλιο του 1995 και πηγε Κυλληνη. Ειχε σκατζαρει το Κεφαλονια;

----------


## Νάξος

Έτσι όπως το είπες φίλε μου. Το πλοίο στην κυριολεξία γλιστρά. Πάλι δεν κοιμηθήκαμε απόψε…!

----------


## Karolos

> ΕPTANISSOS γλυστραει στα ησυχα νερα του λιμανιου της Πατρας του 1996
> 
> 
> scan0003.jpg
> 
> Για τους κυριους capten4 , Karystos, Rocinante και Καρολος


*Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση, πολυ όμορφη η φωτογραφία, γιατί η μοντέλα είναι κανόνι.
και ο φωτογράφος άψογος.
*

----------


## diagoras

> ΕPTANISSOS γλυστραει στα ησυχα νερα του λιμανιου της Πατρας του 1996
> 
> 
> scan0003.jpg
> 
> Για τους κυριους capten4 , Karystos, Rocinante και Καρολος


 Φοβερη φωτογραφια.Ευχαριστουμε πολυ

----------


## Rocinante

> ΕPTANISSOS γλυστραει στα ησυχα νερα του λιμανιου της Πατρας του 1996
> 
> Για τους κυριους capten4 , Karystos, Rocinante και Καρολος


Υπεροχη φωτογραφια BEN BRUCE ευχαριστουμε. Καθε φωτο του πλοιου μου ξυπνα ομορφες μνημες.
Και μια καινουρια απο το SHIPNOSTALGIA για ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου. http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p/photo/218891

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EPTANISSOS  αλλο ενα γλυστρημα στα ησυχα νερα του λιμανιου της πατρας του 1996 απο την νοτια για κεφαλλονια

7.jpg


Για τους κυριους, Καρολος, rocinante, karystos και ασφαλως τον μαγο της ραφηνας capten4

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Εξαιρετικη_- _Καταπληκτικη_-_Απιθανη_ η φωτογραφια του Επτανησος ευχαριστουμε Ben Bruce!

----------


## capten4

εκπληκτικη, και "γαληνια" φωτο !!!!ευχαριστουμε

----------


## Karolos

> EPTANISSOS  αλλο ενα γλυστρημα στα ησυχα νερα του λιμανιου της πατρας του 1996 απο την νοτια για κεφαλλονια
> 
> 7.jpg
> 
> 
> Για τους κυριους, Καρολος, rocinante, karystos και ασφαλως τον μαγο της ραφηνας capten4


 * Κύριε Κώστα μας θα καθήσετε καλά ;*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καταπληκτικη και γεματη ζωντανια φωτογραφια της πρυμης του βαπορα μας, να σαι καλα.

Σε παρακαλω αν μπορεις απαντησε μου στο παρακατω.




> Νομιζω σε εχω ξαναρωτησει σε αλλη φωτογραφια. Ποια εποχη του 1996 ηταν περιπου γιατι το βαπορι ειχε φυγει απο τη γραμμη τον Ιουλιο του 1995 και πηγε Κυλληνη. Ειχε σκατζαρει το Κεφαλονια;

----------


## cpt babis

> EPTANISSOS  αλλο ενα γλυστρημα στα ησυχα νερα του λιμανιου της πατρας του 1996 απο την νοτια για κεφαλλονια
> 
> 7.jpg
> 
> 
> Για τους κυριους, Καρολος, rocinante, karystos και ασφαλως τον μαγο της ραφηνας capten4


Εγω τον captain nionios λυπαμαι... :Wink: 
Πανεμορφη ΒΕΝ !!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## harlek

Απογευματινή είσοδος στον Πόρο, καλοκαίρι του 1998

7n.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τι θα γινει ρε παιδες; Τι ειναι τουτα; Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια κατατεθεν του Πορου εκεινης της εποχης. Θυμαμαι ακομα ειχαμε το Yugo (με κινητηρα 1100 της Lancia Delta) και πηγαιναμε να χαζεψουμε το Επτανησος απο την Πυλαρο περιπου 45 χλμ αποσταση. Τοτε μικρος δεν ειχα φωτογραφικη  :Sad:  απλα πηγαιναμε να το χαζεψουμε. Harlek εξαιρετικη. Να σαι ρωτησω, αν το ταξιδεψες το 98 μηπως εχεις και καμια εσωτερικη να μας τρελανεις;

ΥΓ1: Δειτε το φουγαρο ειχε νεο βαψιμο με κοκκινες γραμμες!!!

ΥΓ2: Δειτε τον κοσμο μαζεμενο στο ρεμετζο της πρυμης. Μολις ειχε βγει απο το πρυμιο σαλονι και περιμενε για να κατεβει απο τις δυο εσωτερικες κυκλικες σιδερενιες σκαλες που ειχε το βαπορι στις δυο μπαντες. Η διαταξη της απο-επιβιβασης ηταν ακριβως ιδια με το Απολλων Εξπρες. Μολις ανεβαινες εβγαινες πισω απο το ρεμετζο και ανοιγες την πορτα για να μπει στο σαλονι!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Και μια καρτ-ποστάλ από τα νεανικά του χρόνια στη μητέρα-πατρίδα:

Eptanisos.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πανεμορφο οπως παντα πατριωτη να σαι καλα!!! Παντως μου αρεσε περισσοτερο με τη μετασκευη που ψηλωσε το γκαραζ και αντικατεστησε την πισω γεφυρα, ενω οταν ηρθε στην Ελλαδα και εβαλαν τη λαμαρινα πανω απο το ρεμετζο εγινε ακομα πιο αρμονικο.  :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. Πιστεύω και εγώ, ότι εδώ το κάνανε σκέτο κουκλί!




> Πανεμορφο οπως παντα πατριωτη να σαι καλα!!! Παντως μου αρεσε περισσοτερο με τη μετασκευη που ψηλωσε το γκαραζ και αντικατεστησε την πισω γεφυρα, ενω οταν ηρθε στην Ελλαδα και εβαλαν τη λαμαρινα πανω απο το ρεμετζο εγινε ακομα πιο αρμονικο.

----------


## Karolos

_Τό κουκλί, η ομορφιά, το μανεκέν, έτοιμη γιά αναχώρηση κάποιο πρωινό από την Ραφήνα

EPTANISOS_1.jpg

Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τούς λάτρεις του βαπόραρου._

----------


## Karolos

_Εδώ είναι εν πλώ_

EPTANISOS_2.jpg

----------


## Karolos

_Και εδώ  η συνέχεια._

EPTANISOS_3.jpg

Και οι τρείς είναι από σκαναρισμένα slides το ίδιο πρωινό απο τη Ραφήνα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καρολε ΥΠΟΚΛΙΝΟΜΑΙ, να εισαι καλα φιλε μου. Το μανεκεν δεν παιζεται!!! Να σε ρωτησω οι φωτογραφιες ειναι του 1989; Εχουν  καλυψει την πρυμη αλλα δεν εχει τα σινιαλα στις μπαντες. :Wink:

----------


## Karolos

_Τώρα πάρτε και μία φωτοσοπιά για να δέσει το γλυκό.
_
Oi  Πλώρες.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> _Εδώ είναι εν πλώ_
> 
> EPTANISOS_2.jpg


Ειδικα γι'αυτη τι να πει κανεις. Πειτε μου αν θελετε κατι ασχημο σε αυτο το χαρμα οφθαλμον. Κοιταξτε πλωρη!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> _Τώρα πάρτε και μία φωτοσοπιά για να δέσει το γλυκό.
> _
> Oi  Πλώρες.jpg


ΚΑΤΑΝΑ VS ΚΑΤΑΝΑ. Καρολε τα σεβη μου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αψογος ο φιλος Καρολος!!!

----------


## vinman

Κάρολε και Appia_1978...άψογοι και οι δυο σας!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Όλες αυτές οι φωτογραφία αποτελούν πραγματικά έργα τέχνης.

Απλά πολλά πολλά μπράβο !!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

O μετρ της φωτογραφικης τεχνης Καρολος <πυροβολει> με το αγαπημενο σκαρι.Αψογες φωτο και ποζες!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

POLLUX το 2001 στο περαμα

123 (88).jpg


Για τους capten 4 και Καρολος

----------


## despo

Αν διακρίνω καλά, ηταν και η τελευταία του χρονιά με Ελληνική σημαία ?.

----------


## Karolos

> POLLUX το 2001 στο περαμα
> 
> 123 (88).jpg
> 
> 
> Για τους capten 4 και Καρολος


_Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω.
Ρε φίλε, ότι και φορεσιά να του έβαζες, αυτό ήταν ενα κουκλί !!!
_
Eptanisos-.jpg

_Σκαναρισμένο slide τραβηγμένo  απο το Bari εν πλώ για Τήνο απόγευμα έξω από τήν Κάρυστο. Το κουκλί επέστρεφε για Ραφήνα._

----------


## Mythos

Μία από τις ωραιότερες φωτογραφίες που έχουμε δει ποτέ του πλοίου. Πραγματικά καταπληκτική. 

Ειλικρινή συγχαρητήρια.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Λέει πάρα πολλά αυτή η φώτο Κάρολε :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

Βλέποντας αυτά τα ιστορικά ντοκουμέντα και συγχρόνως αριστουργήματα περνούν από το μυαλό μου σκέψεις όπως , ότι στη δεύτερη πενταετία του το nautilia έχει "υποχρέωση" να αφήσει μια παρακαταθήκη δημιουργώντας μια ηλεκτρονική εθνική βιβλιοθήκη για τις επόμενες γενιές με την ιστορία των πλοίων που κατά καιρούς ταξίδεψαν τους Έλληνες και με ιστορικές φωτογραφίες των από τα ελληνικά λιμάνια. Σίγουρα θα υπάρχει τρόπος. Ας το σκεφθούν οι υπεύθυνοι του forum. Θεωρώ ότι είναι άξιοι να το κάνουν. 

Και με την ευκαιρία αυτή θα ήθελα να βρεθούν καραβολάτρεις και από άλλα λιμάνια "αδικιμένα", όπως το Βαθύ , το Καρλόβασι, Ο Αγιος Κϋρηκος, ο Εύδηλος, η Πάτμος, η Κάλυμνος , η Ρόδος, η Μύρινα, ακόμη ακόμη η Πάρος , η Σαντορίνη και όλα τα άλλα μικρότερα για νάχουμε από όλη την ναυτική Ελλάδα συχνότερες ανταποκρίσεις και φωτογραφικό υλικό σύγχρονο και παλαιότερο.
Πολλά είπα, ίσως σας ζάλησα δεν ξέρω τι μ΄έπιασε βλέποντας το Επτάνησος που λατρεύω άν και ταξίδεψα μαζί του μόνο μιά φορά από Κυλλήνη για Αργοστόλι.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> _Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω._
> _Ρε φίλε, ότι και φορεσιά να του έβαζες, αυτό ήταν ενα κουκλί !!!_
> 
> Eptanisos-.jpg
> 
> _Σκαναρισμένο slide τραβηγμένo απο το Bari εν πλώ για Τήνο απόγευμα έξω από τήν Κάρυστο. Το κουκλί επέστρεφε για Ραφήνα._


Φωτογραφια του 91' η του 92' γιατι απο οτι μου εχει πει ο μετρ capten4 η γραμμη των σινιαλων στις μπαντες ειχε τριγωνικο τελειωμα απο το 1991 και μετα. Καρολε πραγματικα το βαπορι ΣΚΙΖΕΙ στη φωτογραφια με τη φρεσκαδουρα να φαινεται τοσο ομορφη.


ΥΓ: Σε εχω ικανο να ταξιδευες πολλες φορες με το Μπαρι ωστε να συναντας το Επτανησος για φωτογραφιες... :Wink:

----------


## Karolos

> Φωτογραφια του 91' η του 92' γιατι απο οτι μου εχει πει ο μετρ capten4 η γραμμη των σινιαλων στις μπαντες ειχε τριγωνικο τελειωμα απο το 1991 και μετα. Καρολε πραγματικα το βαπορι ΣΚΙΖΕΙ στη φωτογραφια με τη φρεσκαδουρα να φαινεται τοσο ομορφη.
> 
> 
> ΥΓ: Σε εχω ικανο να ταξιδευες πολλες φορες με το Μπαρι ωστε να συναντας το Επτανησος για φωτογραφιες...


_1992 Kαλοκαίρι._
_Αρκετές φορές  και μην ξεχνάτε, η όσοι δεν το γνωρίζετε στόν καιρό το Bari είχε καλύτερο ταξίδεμα.
Μιά παλιά φωτογραφία απο  πρωινή αναχώρηση απο την Ραφήνα αφιερωμένη σε όλους._ 

img026a.jpg

----------


## capten4

91 ειναι παιδια...το 92 ειχαμε στη γραμμη το θηριο SUPERFERRY....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ελεγα μην ηταν αρχες του 92' γι'αυτο. :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Το Επτάνησος, με την κλασική του πόζα στον Πόρο:

Eptanisos002.jpg

----------


## polykas

> _Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω.
> Ρε φίλε, ότι και φορεσιά να του έβαζες, αυτό ήταν ενα κουκλί !!!
> _
> Eptanisos-.jpg
> 
> _Σκαναρισμένο slide τραβηγμένo  απο το Bari εν πλώ για Τήνο απόγευμα έξω από τήν Κάρυστο. Το κουκλί επέστρεφε για Ραφήνα._





> Το Επτάνησος, με την κλασική του πόζα στον Πόρο:
> 
> Eptanisos002.jpg


_Eυχαριστούμε πολύ.Όμορφες εικόνες..._

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Το Επτάνησος, με την κλασική του πόζα στον Πόρο:
> 
> Eptanisos002.jpg


Πατριωτη εισαι πραγματικα ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟΣ. Τολμω να πω πως ειναι η καλυτερη φωτογραφια του βαπορα στον Πορο!!! Να εισαι καλα!!!

----------


## trelaras

Τωρα ξερουμε που βρισκεται?με τι ονομα?

----------


## ιθακη

> Τωρα ξερουμε που βρισκεται?με τι ονομα?


 δυστιχως φιλε μου δεν υπαρχει ποια αυτο το ονειρεμενο σκαρι....
τελευταια το ονομασια ηταν NISMA και εγκαταληθφηκε στο GADANI BEACH οπου και ανακαλιφθηκε απο τους φιλους captain nionio και rocinande
εδω και το αναλογο ποστ
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=434

----------


## trelaras

τι κριμα :-(

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απο συνεντευξη του Γερασιμου Παξινου στον Εφοπλιστη τον Φεβρουαριο του 2002: "Για το Επτανησος οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο. Η 'κυρα' της θαλασσας.Ειναι το αγαπημενο μου. Τα ειχε ολα. Πλοιο 'για κουτους'." Φιλε ιθακη ειχες πει κατι πριν λιγο καιρο...

----------


## ιθακη

> Απο συνεντευξη του Γερασιμου Παξινου στον Εφοπλιστη τον Φεβρουαριο του 2002: "Για το Επτανησος οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο. Η 'κυρα' της θαλασσας.Ειναι το αγαπημενο μου. Τα ειχε ολα. Πλοιο 'για κουτους'." Φιλε ιθακη ειχες πει κατι πριν λιγο καιρο...


καπτεν αν την εχεις αυτη τη συνεντευξη σε παρακαλω στειλτο μου στο μαιλ μου....θελω να το εχω αυτο το θεικο "μονο κατα λαθος θα μπορουσαν να το κανουν τοσο καλο" που ειχα ακουσει να το συζητουσαν και στην γεφυρα τα δυο ξαδερφια (ο Μακης με τον πατερα μου),και το ξανα διαβασα απο τον φιλο cortomaltese στις πρωτες σελιδες του thread, και μου ειχε κανει τοση περιεργια στο μυαλο μου,σαν μικρο παιδι που ημουν...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οριστε, καλη αναγνωση!!! :Wink: 

http://www.efoplistis.gr/interviews/1216302487.pdf

----------


## ιθακη

Διονυση σε ευχαριστω πολυ...αυτο για την γυμναστικη ειναι αληθεια,ο πατερας μου ειχε κυπελα στους τοπικους αγωνες που εκαμε κολυμβηση (ελευθερο ), ο αδερφος του στην πεταλουδα,ο μπαρμπας ο Μακης στο αλμα εις υψος...

----------


## capten4

επειδη βλεπω μετα λυπης μου οτι εχει πεσει νεκρα στο θεμα εναν μηνα τωρα, ανεβαζω αυτη την φωτο.ειναι καλοκαιρι του 1990, αυγουστος, και ενας νεαρος με πολυ τρελα για το πλοιο "του", το απαθανατιζει με την ταπεινη του kodak...η ποιοτητα ειναι κακη, και χωρις την πρυμη, αλλα νομιζω οτι αξιζει να την δουμε...διπλα του, το Καπεταν αλεξανδρος ρεμετζαρει....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84912

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> επειδη βλεπω μετα λυπης μου οτι εχει πεσει νεκρα στο θεμα εναν μηνα τωρα, ανεβαζω αυτη την φωτο.ειναι καλοκαιρι του 1990, αυγουστος, και ενας νεαρος με πολυ τρελα για το πλοιο "του", το απαθανατιζει με την ταπεινη του kodac...η ποιοτητα ειναι κακη, και χωρις την πρυμη, αλλα νομιζω οτι αξιζει να την δουμε...διπλα του, το Καπεταν αλεξανδρος ρεμετζαρει....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84912


Aυτες ηταν εποχες!Μαλλον πρεπει να ησουν απο τους πρωτους, οχι πανω απο 15 νομιζω, που τραβαγαν φωτογραφιες τοτε

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ ωραιες μνημες απο πολυ ωραιες εποχες. Να σαι καλα Τασο!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μετα απο επισκεψη μου στην Αθηνα ξεθαψα αυτο!!! Παλια μου ζωγραφια του λατρεμενου βαπορα. Αφιερωμενη σε οσους το αγαπουν.  :Wink: 

Eptanisos_zografia_prosarmogi.jpg

----------


## trelaras

> Μετα απο επισκεψη μου στην Αθηνα ξεθαψα αυτο!!! Παλια μου ζωγραφια του λατρεμενου βαπορα. Αφιερωμενη σε οσους το αγαπουν. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88559


Πολυ ομορφη η ζωγραφια σου!!! :Smile: Σ'ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## vinman

> Μετα απο επισκεψη μου στην Αθηνα ξεθαψα αυτο!!! Παλια μου ζωγραφια του λατρεμενου βαπορα. Αφιερωμενη σε οσους το αγαπουν. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88559


...εκτός απο φλέβα ''γρήγορου'' έχεις και καλλιτεχνική φλέβα...!!!
Αμα είσαι ''χεράς''.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ωραίος ο Νιόνιος!!! :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μετα το παραπανω να σας δωσω και αλλο ενα δωρακι.

Οπως εγραψα και στο θεμα του Horizon, σε ενα Rocinantικο ψαξιμο σου στο net βρηκα ενα παλιο μεσιτικο γραφειο βαποριων. Το αποτελεσμα ηταν να βρω βαπορια της τοτε Strintzis Lines προς πωληση. 

Για ολους του καψουροκαψουρους.

http://www.albertashipping.com/eptanisos.pdf

----------


## Rocinante

> Μετα το παραπανω να σας δωσω και αλλο ενα δωρακι.
> 
> Οπως εγραψα και στο θεμα του Horizon, σε ενα Rocinantικο ψαξιμο σου στο net βρηκα ενα παλιο μεσιτικο γραφειο βαποριων. Το αποτελεσμα ηταν να βρω βαπορια της τοτε Strintzis Lines προς πωληση. 
> 
> Για ολους του καψουροκαψουρους.
> 
> http://www.albertashipping.com/eptanisos.pdf


 Ε δεν ειμαστε καλα. Εδω εχει λεπτομερη στοιχεια που δεν ηξερα!!!!!
Μπραβο Διονυση.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σε βλεπω εγω, μετρας καταναλωσεις...

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτικό εύρημα, Διονύση! Όσο για τη ζωγραφιά, τι να πούμε ...; ¶λλο πράγμα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η ζωγραφιά, φίλε _Captain_Nionios_, είναι υπέροχη.
και ξυπνά τόσες πολλές μνήμες ...

Προσέξτε ότι τα μηνύματα για το πλοίο έφτασαν τα πεντακόσια.
Με το καλό να τα χιλιάσουμε.

----------


## Νάξος

Ἕνα μεγάλο «εὖγε» στὸ Νιόνιο μὲ τοὺς Θησαυρούς του!

----------


## Appia_1978

Στον Πόρο

Eptanisos.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σαι παντα καλα, υπεροχη φωτογραφια.

----------


## trelaras

> Στον Πόρο
> 
> Eptanisos.jpg


Που την είχες φίλε Appia κρυμμένη την φωτογραφία αυτή....?!!!
Φανταστική!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Εγώ; Η μητέρα μου την είχε κρυμμένη :mrgreen:

----------


## Karolos

> Εγώ; Η μητέρα μου την είχε κρυμμένη :mrgreen:


_Πολύ κακώς έκανε η μαμά σου. Να μήν το ξανακάνει αυτό !!!!

_Η ΠΛΩΡΗ..jpg

_Αυτή η φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη._

----------


## Appia_1978

Θα της το πω, φίλε Κάρολε :mrgreen:
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη φανταστική φωτογραφία!

----------


## trelaras

> _Πολύ κακώς έκανε η μαμά σου. Να μήν το ξανακάνει αυτό !!!!
> 
> _Η ΠΛΩΡΗ..jpg
> 
> _Αυτή η φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη._


Ανατρίχιασα!!!!με την φωτογραφία αυτή!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτ ποσταλ  *Valencay

*Valencay.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

ωραιος ο nicholas

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :Very Happy:  Προσωπικά, τη συγκεκριμένη τη βλέπω για πρώτη φορά!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ  Προσωπικά, τη συγκεκριμένη τη βλέπω για πρώτη φορά!


Οπως ξερεις Γιωργο μου εγω ασχολουμαι μονο με τα πλοια πριν απο το 1970.  :Very Happy:  Αλλα αμα μου τυχει καμμια καλη καρτ ποσταλ ωραιου μεταγενεστερου πλοιου δεν λεω οχι....  Κοιταξε και το *Villandry* σε λιγακι    Νικος

----------


## Appia_1978

Την είδα και την άλλη. Πανέμορφη!  :Very Happy: 

Υ.Γ.: Μάρκος, όχι Γιώργος  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μάρκος, όχι Γιώργος


Συγγνωμην!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ουδέν πρόβλημα  :Very Happy: 




> Συγγνωμην!

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο καρτ ποστάλ του VALENCAY που πιστεύω οτι δεν έχουμε ήδη ανεβάσει στις 52! σελίδες του θέματος. Το πλοίο είναι με τα σινιάλα της συνιδιοκτησίας British Rail-SNCF, με το σχέδιο να αποτελεί μια ένωση της γαλλικής και της αγγλικής σημαίας.

Επίσης οι φωτο είναι πριν το 1977 οπότε και το καράβι "ψηλωσε".
valencay_1.jpg

Valencay-2.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Karolos

> Δυο καρτ ποστάλ του VALENCAY που πιστεύω οτι δεν έχουμε ήδη ανεβάσει στις 52! σελίδες του θέματος. Το πλοίο είναι με τα σινιάλα της συνιδιοκτησίας British Rail-SNCF, με το σχέδιο να αποτελεί μια ένωση της γαλλικής και της αγγλικής σημαίας.
> 
> Επίσης οι φωτο είναι πριν το 1977 οπότε και το καράβι "ψηλωσε".
> valencay_1.jpg
> 
> Valencay-2.jpg
> πηγή


_Καταπληκτικές ευχαριστούμε πολύ, να είσaι πάντα καλά._
0009.jpg
_Εδώ πάντως είναι πολύ ποιo όμορφο, δεν συμφωνείτε ;_

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να στε καλα μαγκες. Φιλε Ellinis νομιζω οτι εκτος απο το ψηλωμα του ντεκ, αφαιρεθηκε η πισω γεφυρα και εγινε μπαρ και απο πανω ο τετραγωνικος χωρος με τα παγκακια, ενω εβαλαν και μια προσθηκη στο φουγαρο πανω απο τα φτερα ωστε να φαινεται πιο επιβλητικο. Αλλαγες συνολικα που εκαναν το βαπορα πιο ομορφο ενω μολις ηρθε στα νερα μας η κλασικη προσθηκη λαμαρινας πανω απο το ρεμετζο της πρυμης το εκανε ακομα πιο αρμονικο!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Το VALENCAY, τελειώνει ένα από τα ταξίδια του στο "κανάλι". 

Aφιερωμένη στους φανατικούς του Επτάνησος, δεν αναφέρω ονόματα γιατί τόσοι που είναι θα ξεχάσω κανέναν  :Very Happy: 

valencay.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ιθακη

ευχαριστουμε πολυ Αρη για την υπεροχη φωτο...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραια φωτο απο την τελευταια δεκαετια 1977-1985 του πλοιου στο καναλι

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Το VALENCAY, τελειώνει ένα από τα ταξίδια του στο "κανάλι". 
> 
> Aφιερωμένη στους φανατικούς του Επτάνησος, δεν αναφέρω ονόματα γιατί τόσοι που είναι θα ξεχάσω κανέναν 
> 
> valencay.jpg
> πηγή


Απιστευτη φωτογραφια του βαπορα να 'σαι καλα!!!

----------


## Karolos

> Το VALENCAY, τελειώνει ένα από τα ταξίδια του στο "κανάλι". 
> 
> Aφιερωμένη στους φανατικούς του Επτάνησος, δεν αναφέρω ονόματα γιατί τόσοι που είναι θα ξεχάσω κανέναν 
> 
> valencay.jpg
> πηγή



_Είναι αδύνατο να σχολιάσεις τέτοια βαπόρια. Ευχαριστούμε φίλτατε._

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εχουμε πει πολλες φορες οτι μια διαφορα μεταξυ του Επτανησος και του Δηλος ειναι οτι το πρωτο ειχε βαρδιολες που εκτεινονται περα απο το πλατος του βαποριου ενω το δευτερο ειχε εσωτερικες. Παρατηρωντας ομως φωτογραφιες του Επτανησος ειδα οτι πριν τη μετασκευη του 1977 ειχε και αυτο εσωτερικες βαρδιολες με φυτεμενα τα φωτα πορειας σε αυτες, ακριβως οπως του Δηλος. Μετα τη μετασκευη του 1977 για το Επτανησος και του 1976 για το Δηλος πλην ολων των αλλων αλλαγων που εχουμε αναφερει, επεκτειναν τις βαρδιολες του Επτανησος βαζοντας κρεμαστα απο κατω τα φωτα πορειας ενω στο Δηλος τις αφησαν ως ειχαν. Κοινως μεχρι και το 1976 τα βαπορια ηταν ακριβως ιδια στο βαθμο που ειναι σημερα τα Blue Star Paros και Blue Star Naxos.

----------


## capten4

Δεν θυμαμαι αν την εχω ξαναβαλει...ιανουαριος 1991 στην ραφηνα με πολυ χιονι....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 100181

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mοναδικη φωτο απο τον βεζυρη της ραφηνας capten 4

----------


## capten4

την ευλογια σας "γεροντα " !!

----------


## Karolos

> Δεν θυμαμαι αν την εχω ξαναβαλει...ιανουαριος 1991 στην ραφηνα με πολυ χιονι....



_Τάσο φανταστική, ιστορική φωτογραφία.
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ._

----------


## Rocinante

> Δεν θυμαμαι αν την εχω ξαναβαλει...ιανουαριος 1991 στην ραφηνα με πολυ χιονι....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 100181


 Οχι Τασο δεν την θυμαμαι.
Μοναδικη φωτογραφια, ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μαγικη φωτογραφια και τρομερα σπανια!!! Να σαι καλα!!!

----------


## ιθακη

το μονο που θελω να πω ειναι ενα τεραστιο *ευχαριστω* στον *cpt Παναγη Νεοφυτο*,το πλοιαρχο του F/B KEFALONIA,γι αυτην την υπεροχη και μοναδικη φωτογραφια που μου εδωσε και που μου επετρεψε να την μοιραστω μαζι σας....

το πολυαγαπημενο μας ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ την στιγμη που αλλαζει σινιαλα και ενω ακομα δεν του εχουν βαψει το *Β* στην τζιμινιερα
IMG_0032a1.jpg

εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενη στον μανιακο λατρη του,τον captain nionio
καθως και στους captain 4,rocinante,ben bruce  και στον Καρολο...

ευχαριστω και παλι καπτα Παναγη....

----------


## capten4

χιλια ευχαριστω φιλε μου !!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε ιθακη τι χτυπημα ηταν τουτο; Απιθανη φωτογραφια και σε πολυ ιδιαιτερη στιγμη, κατα την αλλαγη σινιαλων στην Κυλληνη. Δυστυχως ηταν απο τις τελευταιες μερες του υπεροχου βαπορα στα νερα μας. Σε υπερευχαριστω και εσενα αλλα και τον καπτα Παναγη Νεοφυτο για την εντυπωσιακη φωτογραφια του.

ΥΓ: Ευχαριστω πολυ για την προσφωνηση, "μανιακο λατρη", που μου εδωσες αλλα δικαιωματικα και χωρις πολλες κουβεντες ο κορυφαιος στα παντα λατρης του Επτανησος ειναι ο capten4. Μετα τον capten4 καπου στην 10αδα των επισημων καψουρηδων πρεπει να ειμαι και εγω αλλα μονο ενας ειναι ο κορυφαιος!!!

----------


## capten4

τα παραλες βρε.....

----------


## Ellinis

O κάπταιν Νεόφυτος, δια χειρός του φίλο ιθάκη μας έφτιαξε την εβδομάδα! Σπάνιο ντοκουμέντο του απόλυτου βάπορα...

----------


## Karolos

_Αυτό το ΒΑΠΟΡΙ  όπως και να το έντυνες, δεν έχανε με τίποτα, αντίθετα όποια φορεσιά και να είχε την έδειχνε περισσότερο.
Και φερετζέ που λέει ο λόγος να είχε, πάλι  ΒΑΠΟΡΙ έμενε._

----------


## Rocinante

> το μονο που θελω να πω ειναι ενα τεραστιο *ευχαριστω* στον *cpt Παναγη Νεοφυτο*,το πλοιαρχο του F/B KEFALONIA,γι αυτην την υπεροχη και μοναδικη φωτογραφια που μου εδωσε και που μου επετρεψε να την μοιραστω μαζι σας....
> 
> το πολυαγαπημενο μας ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ την στιγμη που αλλαζει σινιαλα και ενω ακομα δεν του εχουν βαψει το *Β* στην τζιμινιερα
> IMG_0032a1.jpg
> 
> εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενη στον μανιακο λατρη του,τον captain nionio
> καθως και στους captain 4,rocinante,ben bruce και στον Καρολο...
> 
> ευχαριστω και παλι καπτα Παναγη....


 Ωχ τωρα το ειδα τι ηταν αυτο;;;;;;
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Ιθακη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Επτανησος* στην Χωρα της Ανδρου γυρω στο 1992

Απο το βιβλιο για τουριστες του Γιαννη Δεσυπρη    777 Greek Islands, Toumbis, Ilioupolis, 1994


andr.jpg

----------


## capten4

απλα,  να παρατηρησω οτι ειναι το 1989....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-vETSe0gak
> 
> Ένα βίντεο με αριστερή μανούβρα του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ στο μέσα λιμάνι της Τήνου. Οι φίλοι του πλοίου φαντάζομαι ότι θα την απολαύσουν. Όλα τα λεφτά κατά τη γνώμη μου το «φούντο η δεξιά» του καπετάνιου. Οι αποστάσεις μετριούνται σε εκατοστά.




Ξαναβλεποντας με εντονη καψουρα το φανταστικο βιντεο του φιλου karystos *μετρησα οτι απο τη στιγμη που η πλωρη περνα το κοκκινο του μεσα λιμανιου της Τηνου μεχρι τη στιγμη που το βαπορι ακινητοποιειται με τον καταπελτη κατεβασμενο στο τελος του βιντεο περνουν ακριβως 3:15 !!!* Βεβαια το βιντεο κοβεται για 38 δευτερολεπτα οποτε αν δεν το προσεξει κανεις μπορει να νομισει λανθασμενα οτι το βαπορι κανει 2:37. Ευτυχως ομως υπαρχει και το ρολοι της καμερας που τραβα οποτε συγκρινοντας το με το χρονομετρο του youtube διαπιστωνεις με ακριβεια το χρονο που χανεται απο το κοψιμο του βιντεο ο οποιος οπως ειπα ειναι 38 δευτερολεπτα. *Τα 3:15 μου φαινονται απιστευτος χρονος ειδικα για ενα τετοιο λιμανι και με αερα!!!* Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τους φιλους Τηνιακους αν θυμουνται χρονους αλλων βαποριων απο τη στιγμη που αυτα περνουσαν το κοκκινο μεχρι τη στιγμη που ηταν ακινητοποιημενα και με τον καταπελτη κατεβασμενο ωστε να συγκρινουμε!!!

----------


## jim2

Η τέλεια μανούβρα κατα τη γνώμη μου.Το εξωπραγματικο με τον συγκεκριμένο καπετάνιο είναι οτι έκανε τις μανούβρες με ακρίβεια εκατοστών σε καθημερινή βάση.Εγώ θυμάμαι μια αριστερή στροφή στο μέσα της Τήνου (καλοκαίρι 1998 με τον διάδοχο SUPERFERRY IΙ όπου χοντρά-χοντρά έκανε 5 λεπτά την διαδικασία που λες.Το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ.Α κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι λίγο πιο ευέλικτο(όχι βέβαια σαν το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ-υπολόγιζε γύρω στα 4 σε ιδανικές συνθήκες).Ενα άλλο πλοίο που έκανε πολύ συχνα αριστερές στο μέσα ήταν το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ.Σε χρόνο ήταν στα επίπεδα του SUPERFERRY II.Τι μου θύμισες φίλε..Τζώρτζης,Νάζος και τόσοι άλλοι άριστοι καπετάνιοι.Λέτε να έκανε και το μεγάλο το SUPERFERRY αριστερή??  :-)

----------


## MARGARITIS24

μην ξεχνας ομως φιλε οτι το σουπερφερρυ ειναι κ 10μετρα πιο μεγαλο κ πιο φαρδυ κ δεν εχουν το ιδιο βυθισμα κ αλλαζει τελειως το rate of turn των 2 πλοιων

----------


## jim2

Συμφωνώ απολύτως.Με την ''τρέλα'' όμως του συγκεκριμένου ανθρώπου όλα τα περιμέναμε :-)

----------


## capten4

αν και ειμαστε  off topic, με το μεγαλο superferry δεν εκανε ποτε αριστερη στροφη κιριως λογω βυθισματος....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δυο μηνες χωρις Επτανησος δεν ειναι πολλοι;  :Sad:

----------


## Karolos

> Δυο μηνες χωρις Επτανησος δεν ειναι πολλοι;


_Aυτό το σκαναρισμένο slide για σένα._

karolos_0404.jpg




> αν και ειμαστε  off topic, με το μεγαλο superferry δεν εκανε ποτε αριστερη στροφη κιριως λογω βυθισματος....


_Αυτό για σένα._

karolos_0403.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να τος ο πανεμορφος ποιμενας των προβατων του Αιγαιου!!! Μεσιε Καρολε τα σεβη μου!!!

----------


## Νάξος

Αὐτὸς ποὺ θὰ κλέψει/ληστέψει τοὺς θησαυροὺς τοῦ Μέγα Κάρολου θὰ ἔχει λύσει τὸ οἰκονομικὸ πρόβλημα τῶν δισέγγονών του.

----------


## Karolos

> Αὐτὸς ποὺ θὰ κλέψει/ληστέψει τοὺς θησαυροὺς τοῦ Μέγα Κάρολου θὰ ἔχει λύσει τὸ οἰκονομικὸ πρόβλημα τῶν δισέγγονών του.



Τι λες να αρχήσω να πουλάω ;

karolos_0409.jpg *ΠΩΛΕΙΤΑΙ*....

----------


## mandiam

Υποκλινομαι σε ολους σας παιδια....φανταστικες φωτο...παραθυρα στο παρελθον ανοιγετε...

----------


## Karolos

_Από μένα  με την ευχή για καλές γιορτές  ο _ _Χριστουγεννιάτικος ... Μπουναμάς... γιά όλους τους λάτρεις του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ._  :Wink: 

karolos_0570.jpg

Ραφήνα 1989.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> _Από μένα  με την ευχή για καλές γιορτές  ο _ _Χριστουγεννιάτικος ... Μπουναμάς... γιά όλους τους λάτρεις του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ._ 
> 
> karolos_0570.jpg
> 
> Ραφήνα 1989.



Τι διαμάντι ήταν αυτό που πέταξες Κάρολε??????Ο    Β Α Π Ο Ρ Α Σ!!!!
Θέλουμε κ Πρωτοχρωνιάτικο μποναμά!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μυθικη φωτο φιλε Καρολος απο το αγαπημενο σου βαπορι

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δυστυχως επειδη τα χρονια εχουν περασει, αυτη η εσωτερικη φωτογραφια απο ποιο σημειο του βαποριου ειναι; Απο το πλωριο σαλονι του κυριως ντεκ δεν ειναι, ουτε απο το πρυμιο σαλονι ακριβως μπροστα απο τα σχοινια του ρεμετζου της πρυμης. Μηπως ειναι απο το πανω ντεκ πρυμα στην καφετερια; Απο εκεινο το σημειο δεν εχω μνημες.

----------


## Karolos

karolos_11_029.jpg

Δυστυχως επειδη τα χρονια εχουν περασει, _αυτήν  την φωτογραφία δεν θα την ξανατραβήξουμε αλλά  την ανεβάζω έτσι απλά για να μην ξεχνάμε._

----------


## capten4

επτανησος, πλωριο σαλονι, και το πανω σαλονι με μεγαλες θεσεις πουλμαν....

----------


## capten4

και δεξια μπαντα με θεσεις πουλμαν, και η πολυ ομορφη γκραβουρα, θυμαστε που βρισκοταν?

----------


## Rocinante

> και δεξια μπαντα με θεσεις πουλμαν, και η πολυ ομορφη γκραβουρα, θυμαστε που βρισκοταν?


Τασο την ειχες ξανανεβασει αυτη αλλα δεν θυμαμε που ειχαμε πει οτι ηταν. Ειχα δε βρει οτι απεικονιζε το καστρο του Valencay. Τις αλλες τρεις ομως δεν τις ειχα ξαναδει. Και βεβαια θυμηθηκα τα παντα ειδικα τα σκαλοπατακια στο διαδρομο πριν το πλωριο σαλονι που τοτε αναρωτιομουν ποιος ο λογος υπαρξης. Για το πανω πουλμαν τι να πω. Απολαυση οταν εχεις παει Ραφηνα απο τις 7 και εχεις πετυχει τις μπροστινες θεσεις  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## ιθακη

> και δεξια μπαντα με θεσεις πουλμαν, και η πολυ ομορφη γκραβουρα, θυμαστε που βρισκοταν?


αν δεν κανω λαθος η γκραβουρα αυτη ηταν στην σκαλα που σε οδηγουσε στο πανω σαλονι με τα μεγαλα ακθισματα τυπου πουλμαν....(σορυ αν πεφτω εξω,μιας και εγω το πλοιο το εζησα μονο τις χρονιες 92-95)

----------


## capten4

ναι,εκει οδηγουσαν, στα πανω καφε καθισματα

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> και δεξια μπαντα με θεσεις πουλμαν, και η πολυ ομορφη γκραβουρα, θυμαστε που βρισκοταν?


Καλώς τον captain4 Να μας θυμίζει όμορφες και παλιές καλές εποχές.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τασο πραγματικα αυτα που ανεβαζεις ειναι υπερπολυτιμα και συγκινητικα!!! Μας βαζεις μεσα στο λατρεμενο βαπορι και παλι, να σαι παντα καλα. Ειδικα η φωτογραφια απο το πανοραμικο πανω πλωριο σαλονι ειναι φανταστικη. Εγω ενα πραγμα θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω. Στη φωτογραφια με τη δεξια σειρα αεροπορικων, μιας που κοιταμε πρυμα, τι ειναι αυτος ο χωρος πισω απο εκει που ξεκινουν οι αεροπορικες, δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα πρεπει να μην εμπαινες κατευθειαν απο το πρυμιο σαλονι στους διαδρομους των αεροπορικων. Πρεπει να περνουσες απο εναν ενδιαμεσο χωρο που μαλλον ηταν self selvice που δεν λειτουργουσε, τουλαχιστον στις γραμμες της Κεφαλονιας.

----------


## capten4

κατι τετοιο ηταν....τουλαχιστον την εποχη που ηταν κεφαλονια.επι ραφηνας δεν θυμαμαι καλα αν ηταν ιδιος ο χωρος, το σιγουρο ειναι οτι κατι μεσολαβουσε και παλιοτερα....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τασο αυτο ειναι το prive σαλονι για χαρτοπαιξια και ηταν απιθανο αλλα πραγματικα δεν θυμαμαι αν ηταν αυτο που χωριζε το πρυμιο σαλονι με τις αεροπορικες και των δυο πλευρων του πλοιου. Στη εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια που ανεβασες νομιζω οτι κοιταμε πλωρα και αν δεις πισω απο το χωρο της χαρτοπαιξιας μεχρι την πορτα που αχνοφαινεται στο βαθος εχει εναν ενδιαμεσο χωρο. Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ομως αν υπηρχε κατι εκει η οχι. Οπως και να 'χει σε υπεευχαριστω.  :Wink:  

Φιλε S.F.1. σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια και πραγματικα με χαροποιει αν η αγαπη και αλλων ατομων για το βαπορι που αγαπας σε κανει να αισθανεσαι ομορφα. Ομως θα μου επιτρεψεις να διορθωσω καποια πραγματα. Εγω μικρος τοτε δεν ειχα ουτε μια φωτογραφια του βαπορα, αν δεις ολες τις φωτογραφιες τις εχουν ανεβασει αλλα μελη που ειχαν μερακι και μεσα την εποχη εκεινη. Αν εχω ανεβασει κατι ειναι απο προσωπικο ψαξιμο που εχω κανει και οχι απο το προσωπικο μου αρχειο. Επισης να ξερεις καμια φορα τα φαινομενα ισως απατουν. Εγω μπορει να ειμαι ο πιο εκδηλωτικος αλλα σιγουρα ο πιο ποιοτικος σε πληροφορια, γνωση αλλα και σε φωτογραφικο υλικο (απο το τελευταιο εχουν και αλλοι) οπαδος του Επτανησος ειναι ο φιλος capten4. Απο κει και περα αρρωστοι ειναι πολλοι Rocinante, Καρολος και ιθακη μεσα σ'αυτους. Επισης καποιες απο τις φωτογραφιες που εχεις ανεβασει ειναι του φιλου και εξαιρετου καραβολατρη Αντωνη Λαζαρη στο forum Roi Baudoin οποτε καλο ειναι να αναφερεις το ονομα του γιατι το αξιζει. Για να σε προκαλεσω αλλα και να σε προσκαλεσω θα ηθελα να μας πεις οτι θυμασαι για το βαπορα, απο το πιο μικρο μεχρι το πιο μεγαλο γεγονος. :grin:


ΥΓ: Τασο αυτο που εγραφα πρεπει να ισχυει τουλαχιστον για την αριστερη μπαντα του πλοιου. Αν δεις εδω http://www.hhvferry.com/villmaster_dpx.jpg στο promenade deck (στο κυριως) μετα το πρυμιο σαλονι (cafeteria) λεει dining room. Εσυ πρεπει να εβαλες το smoking room της δεξιας μπαντας το οποιο τουλαχιστον στην Ελλαδα ειχε τραπεζια για χαρτι.

ΥΓ:Φιλε S.F.1. αυτο το σαλονι που λεγαμε για το τυπικο της υποθεσης λεγοταν veranda οπως φαινεται εδω και οχι cafeteria. Η cafeteria ηταν απο κατω. H veranda που εβαλε ο S.F.1. πρεπει να ειναι μετα τη μετασκευη του '77 που αφαιρεθηκε η πισω γεφυρα και η veranda μεγαλωσε κατα πολυ ενω το πανω μερος της γεμισε με τα πολλα ασπρα παγκακια.

----------


## capten4

χωρις λογια....παρακαλω να μην τις δω αλλου δημοσιευμενες....

για τον διονυση και τον νεο μας φιλο....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> χωρις λογια....παρακαλω να μην τις δω αλλου δημοσιευμενες....


Α ρε Τασο!!! Η βαπορακλα μας αναχωρει απο Κυλληνη στα χρωματα του δειλινου κατα πασα πιθανοτητα για Πορο. Ειμαστε στην αριστερη βαδριολα χαζευοντας την εξοδο απο Κυλληνη και κατοπιν παμε στη δεξια να χαρουμε την πλωρακλα. Σε λιγο θα κατσουμε στα παγκακια της πρωτης φωτογραφιας πισω απ' οποια βαρδιολα θελησουμε και καθε λιγο και λιγακι θα πεταγομαστε μεχρι τη βαρδιολα να χαζεψουμε μπροστα. Αυτο ηταν το Επτανησος, οποιο σημειο του και αν διαλεγες, ειχε παντα μια θεση να καστεις απο την οποια θα ειχες θεα στη θαλασσα, ειτε καθοσουν μεσα ειτε εξω. Καθε σημειο του ηταν και μια αυτοτελης γωνια με προσωπικοτητα και διαφορετικοτητα. Σε υπερευχαριστω και παλι!!!  :Razz:

----------


## ithakos

To  Ιστορικό Επτάνησος στο λιμάνι της Ιθάκης με ανοιχτό το visor......

Αφιερωμένη σε polycas,nikos maroulis,rocinante,appia1978,pantelis2009,trackman  ,vinman
,gamemaniac.gr,nikolas,robo,bulkerman,leo,proussos  ,spyros,cortomaltese,voyger,RoiBaudon,ellinis,capt  ain 4,haddock,fbkefallonia kai όλους τους φίλους του κοσμήματος μας.

Ειδικά στους Ιθάκη και Captain Nionio για την ωραία παρέα που κάναμε στο ταξίδι προς Αγκώνα....


55555.jpg

----------


## polykas

Μοναδικό υλικό.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ... :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

ΑΠΙΘΑΝΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ πραγματικα σπανια!!! Στην Ιθακη και με το visor ανοιχτο; Τι λες τωρα; Να σε καλα Ανδρεα. Ο capten4 πιστευω πως θα χαρει πολυ!!!

----------


## ιθακη

> To Ιστορικό Επτάνησος στο λιμάνι της Ιθάκης με ανοιχτό το visor......
> 
> Αφιερωμένη σε polycas,nikos maroulis,rocinante,appia1978,pantelis2009,trackman  ,vinman
> ,gamemaniac.gr,nikolas,robo,bulkerman,leo,proussos  ,spyros,cortomaltese,voyger,RoiBaudon,ellinis,capt  ain 4,haddock,fbkefallonia kai όλους τους φίλους του κοσμήματος μας.
> 
> Ειδικά στους Ιθάκη και Captain Nionio για την ωραία παρέα που κάναμε στο ταξίδι προς Αγκώνα....
> 
> 
> 
> 55555.jpg


ελα ρε τρελα,ελα ρε αρρωστια,τι εκαμες τωρααααααα.....τι ειναι αυτο!!!! ΘΥΣΑΥΡΟΣ

τρελανε μας κιαλο ξαδερφε και θα μου φερουν μπουκαλα οξυγωνου και αλλη μια johny black label

----------


## capten4

υπεροχη, πραγματικα, και σπανια φωτογραφια!!ευχαριστουμε πολυ !!

----------


## Rocinante

_Θεωρώ αναγκαίο φίλοι μου και ειδικά όσοι θεωρούν το Valencay σαν ένα πλοίο θρυλικό, να ξαναδώσω τα Link μετά απο ένα χρόνο μιας και λόγω του γνωστού προβλήματος χάθηκαν με το βίντεο που δείχνουν την κατασκευή, την καθέλκυση και τους εσωτερικούς χώρους. Ενα υλικό που έψαχνα χρόνια και τελικά η τύχη τα έφερε να πέσω πάνω του εντελώς τυχαία λίγες ώρες αφότου βγήκε στη δημοσιότητα. Στα βίντεο βέβαια υπάρχουν πλάνα και απο το Villandry. Οσο για το δεύτερο βίντεο δεν σταματάω να λέω πως η εναρξή του πραγματικά είναι ότι πιο εντυπωσιακό εχω δεί σε διαφημιστικό φίλμ..._

* Chateaux sur mer (Vilandry et Valencay)*


* Car Ferry des annees 70*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ.
Ειλικρινα εχω συγκινηθει παρα παρα πολυ. Τα συναισθηματα ειναι παρα πολλα και ομορφα. Υποδειγματικο βιντεο απο καθε αποψη μα πανω απ' ολα συγκινητικο. Δεν ειναι μονο μια παρουσιαση, ειναι αναλυτικη παρουσιαση της γεννας, της απιστευτης τεχνολογιας τους (για την εποχη) και των εσωτερικων και εξωτερικων τους χωρων... Οι τελευταιοι ειχαν διαφορες στη θητεια τους στην Ελλαδα. Μαζι με τα παραπανω σχεδια θα κατσουμε καποια στιγμη να τις δουμε μια μια αλλα προς το παρον απολαυστε τα βιντεο.
Τι να πω; Και τι δεν ειδα σε αυτο το βιντεο; Τις πρωτες λαμαρινες τις γαστρας του, την τοποθετηση του ανω μερους της πλωρης του, τις προπελες του, τα τιμονια του, το πλωριο τιμονι του, το ανοιγμα των stabilizers απο τη γεφυρα αλλα και την πληρη λειτουργια τους ζωντανα στη δεξαμενη, τις pielstickαρες του, το μηχανοστασιο του, το γκαραζ του (αλλαξε στη μετασκευη του '77), τη λειτουργια των pitch propellers να αλλαζουν γωνια στα πτερυγια πριν την πρωτη τους επαφη με το νερο, ειδα την καθελκυση του με τη σαμπανια να σπαει με την πρωτη, το βαπορα να πηγαινει με 20 κομβους ταχυτητα ταξιδιου (το εκοψε ομως την ωρα που ανεβαινε αρα μπορει να πηγε και παραπανω), την πλωρη του να σκιζει τα νερα με 20 κομβους, τη συναντηση των δυο αδερφων, τα απονερα του με τοσο δρομο και εν τελη μπηκα στους χωρους του, ξαναπερπατησα μεσα του. Μπορει σε καποια σημεια να ειχε αλλη διαμορφωση στην Ελλαδα αλλα ο χωρος δεν αλλαζει οποτε η μνημη σε ξαναπαει πισω, σε αυτο το υπεροχο, πανεμορφο, υποδειγματικο στο ταξιδεμα, εξαιρετο στη μανουβρα, εξαιρετο στη λειτουργικοτητα βαπορι. Αυτο το ναυπηγικο θαυμα που λεγοταν Επτανησος, αυτο το ναυπηγικο θαυμα που λεγοταν Δηλος...
Πλοια σχεδιασμενα απο ανθρωπους με φινετσα, γουστο, αριστη γνωση της τεχνολογιας και ανθρωπια. Πλοια με οραμα και βεβαια, πειτε με οπως θελετε, πλοια που ακομα και σημερα μπορουσαν να ειναι πλοια πρωτης γραμμης... Ενα νεο Επτανησος ειδικα με τη μορφη μετα μετασκευης του '77 που το εκανε ακομα καλυτερο και ομορφοτερο, με ιδιες ιπποδυναμεις και απλα μια αλλαγη στο ντεκορ, αλλα με το layout που ειχε στη χωρα μας, θα ηταν οτι ακριβως θελουμε για την πολυπαθη ελληνικη ακτοπλοια... Ο μονος λογος που το Φερρυ, η Ποπη και ο Αγιος ειναι ακομα εν ζωη και το Επτανησος οχι ειναι γιατι τα πρωτα ειχαν την τυχη να γλιτωσουν απο την 35ετια την οποια αν προλαβαινε το Επτανησος σιγουρα θα το βλεπαμε εως τα 40-43. Τεχνολογικα, εμφανισιακα και καραβολατρικα δεν εχουν τιποτα περισσοτερο απο τον απιθανο βαπορα. Ουσιαστικα ειναι μια μεγαλυτερη συνεχεια του, αγαπημενα, ομορφα, μανουβρατζιδικα, λειτουργικα και καλοταξιδα αλλα ποτε Επτανησος. Το Επτανησος ειχε αυτο κατι που διαχωριζει τις ελκιστικες γυναικες απο τις πολυ ελκιστικες, ειχε αυτη τη γοητεια, την επιβλητικοτητα στις γραμμες του, αυτο το μαμημενο το κλικ που λεμε...
Στον Αντωνη μεσα απο την καρδια ενα τεραστιο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Φίλε Διονύση πάντα υποστήριζα οτι πρέπει να υπήρχε κάποιο φίλμ για το πλοίο αυτο. Ισως για το ότι για την εποχή του ήταν μια επανάσταση, ισως διοτι σκεφτόμουν πως λόγω της ονοματολογίας κάποιος θα είχε τραβήξει κάτι. Φυσικά δεν περίμενα 2 πλήρη αφιερώματα. Πιστεύω οτι θα βρεθουν κι άλλα.
Η αναζήτηση συνεχίζεται. Για μένα μυστήρια υπάρχουν ακόμα. Βρήκαμε αυτό, τελείωσε η αναζήτηση του Χρυση Αμμος, απομένει η τύχη του Ναξος, του Σκοπελίτη υπάρχουν και κάποια μυστηριώδη απομεινάρια στη Σαλαμίνα. Για τα τελευταία δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και μαλλον πρέπει να πάω με τον Roi Baudoin...
Εχω βέβαια στο μυαλό μου τη περίπτωση να υπάρχει φίλμ απο την τελετη παράδωσης των δύο πολεμαρχων αδελφών. Εκεί βέβαια υπάρχει το πρόβλημα οτι η εταιρεία εξαγοράστηκε απο τη Stena και ως πιο τεχνοκράτες κάποιο φίλμ σε μια αλουμινένια θήκη μεσα σε ένα συρτάρι μπορει να πηγε για ανακύκλωση......

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σε αυτα τα σπουδαια βιντεο που ανεβασε ο φιλος rocinante ακουμε πως προφερονται σωστα τα ονοματα τους και βεβαια και τις διαφορες στην διαδικασια  ναυπηγησης τους

----------


## aprovatianos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJgEiGeTH6c Αφιερωμενο σε ολο το ναυτιλια,και ιδιαιτερα στον φιλο μου θαναση, και rocinante,captain nionio!Συγκινητικο βιντεο πραγματικα!! Χρονια πολλα σε ολους!!!

----------


## capten4

το βιντεο αυτο ειναι του 1989,οχι του 88, καθοτι εχει υποστει επεκταση το πρυμνιο ντεκ του βαποριου,κατι που εγινε στην ετησια του 1988-1989......

----------


## ithakos

Σιγκινητική στιγμή να βλέπουμε την σημαία του πλοίου να ανεμίζει...και το Επτάνησος μας που όλοι τόσο αγαπήσαμε..

----------


## Rocinante

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJgEiGeTH6c Αφιερωμενο σε ολο το ναυτιλια,και ιδιαιτερα στον φιλο μου θαναση, και rocinante,captain nionio!Συγκινητικο βιντεο πραγματικα!! Χρονια πολλα σε ολους!!!


Να είσαι καλά γείτονα  :Peaceful:  Ευχαριστούμε !!!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σιγκινητική στιγμή να βλέπουμε την σημαία του πλοίου να ανεμίζει...και το Επτάνησος μας που όλοι τόσο αγαπήσαμε..


Πος τιμήν του μεγάλου πλοίου και άλλων που αλώνιζαν τις Ελληνικές θάλασσες προ 25ετίας αλλά δεν υπάρχουν πια....

Καθημερινή, 1 Σεπτεμβρίου 1989.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δυο ατιθασα και πανεμορφα ατια διπλα διπλα στο λιμανη της Διεππης. Εδω πριν τη μετασκευη '76-'77. Καρτ ποσταλ αγορασμενη απο το e-bay...

Valencay_Villandry_Dieppe_m.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Καταπληκτικό...τα δύο ιστορικά βαπόρια του Στρίντζη στα νιάτα τους...ευχαριστούμε Διονύση που μας έδειξες αυτό το θησαυρό...

----------


## Rocinante

Ααααα εξαιρετική καρτ ποσταλ !!!!!!!! Βλέπω με χαρά πως συνεχίζει να κυκλοφορεί πλούσιο υλικό απο τα αγαπημένα μας πλοία...

----------


## capten4

Ο ΘΡΥΛΟΣ,μπαινει στο γαυριο, ανοιξη του 1985, την πρωτη του σεζον....απο βιντεο....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ο ΘΡΥΛΟΣ,μπαινει στο γαυριο, ανοιξη του 1985, την πρωτη του σεζον....απο βιντεο....



Καλώς τον μάγο απο την Ραφήνα είχες καιρό να μας βομβαρδίσεις.

----------


## Rocinante

> Ο ΘΡΥΛΟΣ,μπαινει στο γαυριο, ανοιξη του 1985, την πρωτη του σεζον....απο βιντεο....


Παρά το γεγονός οτι η συγκεκριμένη εικόνα είναι απο βίντεο πιστεύω οτι θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει έμπνευση για κάποιον καλλιτέχνη να δημιουργήσει έναν εξαιρετικό πίνακα ζωγραφικής. Μπράβο capten4!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aprovatianos

> Ο ΘΡΥΛΟΣ,μπαινει στο γαυριο, ανοιξη του 1985, την πρωτη του σεζον....απο βιντεο....


Aμαν, μας πεθανες τωρα!!! ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ!!!!

----------


## apollo_express

Μήπως υπάρχει μία κατάπλωρη φωτογρφία του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ από δεξαμενισμό ή κάποια φωτογραφία που να φαίνεται η πλώρη - ξυράφι;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## capten4

Ιδου....στου βασιλειαδη.....

----------


## ithakos

Tι πλώρη είναι αυτή.....τρέλανε μας απόψε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Ιδου....στου βασιλειαδη.....


Κατ' εμε ό,τι καλυτερο εχει περασει απο τα ελληνικα νερα, αδιανοητα ομορφη πλωρη... Να 'σαι καλα capten4!!!

----------


## ithakos

Ακριβώς την ίδια άποψη έχουν και όσοι το έχουν καπετανέψει...κορυφαίο ιστορικό πλοίο το οποίο έπρεπε να ταξιδευει ακόμα..

----------


## trelaras

> Ιδου....στου βασιλειαδη.....


Επτανησος ένας μοναδικός και αξεπεραστος!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Επτανησος στο λιμανι της Ραφηνας,  φωτογραφημενο απο τον φιλο Κωνσταντινο Παππα

_ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ K.PAPPAS.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πεντακαθαρη, απεριττη και ταξιδιαρικη, μαλιστα χωρις την τελικη επεκταση του σκεπαστου ντεκ πρυμα...

----------


## Rocinante

Εξαιρετικές όπως πάντα οι φωτογραφίες του Κου Παππα βεβαίως η συγκεκριμένη με χαροποιεί ιδιαίτερα για ευνόητους λόγους.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε TSS APOLLON.

----------


## capten4

απο μυκονο,φτανοντας τηνο....δεκεμβριος του 1986...απο βιντεοταινια....με μπολικο νοτιοδυτικο....κοπανημα μηδεν...

----------


## ιθακη

καλό μήνα σε όλους κύριοι.....

Μια φωτό για να μας μπεί ευχάριστα η Άνοιξη
valbow_TN.jpg

Για σένα Νιόνιο....

Πηγή

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ομορφα σκιτσα μεταξυ των οποιων και του Valencay

_http://www.ournewhaven.org.uk/page_i...69p87p71p.aspx

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πολυαγαπημενο πλοιο.

Ε2.jpg

Ε1.jpg
Απο το ιστολογιο του Δ. Σπυροπουλου.
http://dimarath.blogspot.com/2010_05_15_archive.html

Τετοια πλοια θα επρεπε να απαγορευοταν να τα διαλυσουν....

----------


## capten4

εεε...ναι..απλα τυγχανει αυτη με το BARI EXPRESS ,να ειναι δικη μου....και η επανω νομιζω του κ.Αντωνη Λαζαρη....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> εεε...ναι..απλα τυγχανει αυτη με το BARI EXPRESS ,να ειναι δικη μου....και η επανω νομιζω του κ.Αντωνη Λαζαρη....


Αντιγραφες λοιπον χωρις αρχικη αναφορα....

----------


## sylver23

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν τις έχουμε ξαναδεί τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες καθώς είναι πολλές οι σελίδες για να κοιτάξω. Επίσης και για την σελίδα σχετικά με το Επτάνησος που έχει την ιστορία του και πολλές φωτογραφίες

bar00116.jpg bar0183.jpg



http://www.doverferryphotosforums.co.uk/

----------


## ιθακη

Και αν τις έχουμε ξαναδεί, δεν πειράζει..... είναι μοναδικές φωτό..... είτε η πρώτη με το πάντρεμα του παλαιού με το σύγχρονο Fast, και ειδικά η δεύτερη με το υπο ναυπήγηση κουκλί

----------


## ithakos

> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν τις έχουμε ξαναδεί τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες καθώς είναι πολλές οι σελίδες για να κοιτάξω. Επίσης και για την σελίδα σχετικά με το Επτάνησος που έχει την ιστορία του και πολλές φωτογραφίες
> 
> bar00116.jpg bar0183.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.doverferryphotosforums.co.uk/


Η πρώτη φωτογραφία απότελεί ντοκουμέντο μια και είναι από τις τελευταίες του αφίξεις στην Πάτρα...
Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι το πλοίο πάντα ήταν καλοσυντηρημένο και καλοβαμένο όπως φαίνεται και από τις φωτογραφίες...

----------


## Appia_1978

Γενικώς, όλα τα Στριντζαϊικα ήταν πάντα καλοσυντηρημένα, σε αντίθεση με πολλά άλλα.

----------


## ιθακη

το περίμενα ότι θα το γράψεις......

----------


## Appia_1978

Εμ τι, θα το άφηνα  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

Στο συγκεκριμένο site έχει πολλές φωτογραφίες του. Πέρα από αυτές που δείχνει το άρθρο , στη πρώτη φωτογραφία πατάς επάνω και σε μεταφέρει σε γκαλερι με 20 ακόμα φωτογραφίες.
Οποιος θέλει τις βλέπει εδώ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Επτανησος   σ'εναν καταπλου στο λιμανι της Τηνου στα τελη της δεκαετιας του 80

_Eptanissos Tinos.jpg
_ ...η  φωτογραφια     υπεστη   επεξεργασια    για την αποκατασταση των φθορων που της  αφησε   στο   περασμα του  ο χρονος...       _

----------


## ιθακη

κουκλάρα..... ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο

----------


## nfilippidis

ΓΕΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ. ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΠΟ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΤΟ VIDEAKI ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΘΕΛΑΤΕ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ.  ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 32΄ΛΕΠΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΔΡΟΥ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΟΡΤΑΣΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΟΣΚΕΠΑΣΤΟΥ. ΤΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΡΧΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΧΡΟΝΟ. ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΚΑΙ VIDEO ME TA SUPERFERRY KAI SUPERFERRY 2 ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΔΕΧΘΗΚΑΝ   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJgEiGeTH6c

----------


## ppgk2005

Το Επτάνησος τον ΔΕΚ 1992, όταν προσάραξε μέσα στο παλίο λιμάνι της Μυκόνου - φωτο από Τάκη Παπαδάκο
EptanisosMYK0-tpapadakos.jpgEptanisosMYK1-tpapadakos.jpgEptanisosMYK2-tpapadakos.jpgEptanisosMYK3-tpapadakos.jpg




πηγή: facebook group για την Παλαιά Μύκονο
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...6248264&type=1

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πρεπει να επιασε ξαφνικο μπουρινι κ' εσπασε του καβους ενω ηταν αραγμενο και το πηγε απεναντι. Πραγματικα σπανιες και ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!! 

Υποθετω πως ειναι Δεκεμβρης του 1991 κ' οχι του 1992 επειδη απο το καλοκαιρι του 1992 το βαπορι ειχε μεταπηδησει στις γραμμες του Ιονιου...

----------


## Takerman

Συγκίνηση, νοσταλγία, εντυπωσιασμός. Σας περιγράφω τα συναισθήματα όταν είδα το φιλμάκι. Έγχρωμο φίλμ από την ναυπήγηση του πλοίου έως την καθέλκυση, το μοντάρισμα και το ταξίδεμα του. Δείτε το οπωσδήποτε. Εξαιρετικά σπάνιο. Έχω ανατριχιάσει.
Προς το τέλος έχει και πλάνα από το Villandry από το άλλο φίλμ που έβαλα στο θέμα του.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xnt...-valencay_tech

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Συγκίνηση, νοσταλγία, εντυπωσιασμός. Σας περιγράφω τα συναισθήματα όταν είδα το φιλμάκι. Έγχρωμο φίλμ από την ναυπήγηση του πλοίου έως την καθέλκυση, το μοντάρισμα και το ταξίδεμα του. Δείτε το οπωσδήποτε. Εξαιρετικά σπάνιο. Έχω ανατριχιάσει.
> Προς το τέλος έχει και πλάνα από το Villandry από το άλλο φίλμ που έβαλα στο θέμα του.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xnt...-valencay_tech


Φιλτατε 

Ασχετα απο το τι μπορεις να ακουσεις απο αλλους, εγω σε ευχαριστω γιατι μας ξαναδωσες αυτα τα βιντεο...  Τι σημασια ειχε οτι υπηρχαν καποτε αλλα χαθηκαν;...  Νομιζω οτι πρεπει να παψουμε να ειμαστε αρνητικοι και να κοιταμε να επαινουμε καλες προσπα0ειες.

Μπραβο σου!

Ν

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Το ειχε ανεβασει ο Rocinante παλια, πριν  τη βλαβη του forum μαζι με το αλλο βιντεο που δειχνει την κατασκευη  τους... 
> 
> Οπως και να 'χει ευχαριστουμε που το ξαναθυμισες. Τα δυο βαπορια ηταν πραγματικα ονειρο!!!



Φιλε Νικολα διαβαζοντας το παραπανω ποστ που εκανα στο θεμα του Δηλος βλεπεις κανενα αρνητισμο ή καποια διαθεση παρατηρησης; Γιατι φανταζομαι οτι σε εμενα απευθυνεται το παραπανω ποστ σου.

 Απλα ανεφερα οτι τα εχουμε ξαναδει για να δικαιολογησω το γεγονος οτι δεν μπορω να γραψω το ιδιο ενθουσιωδες ποστ οπως θα εκανα αν ηταν οι πρωτες φορες που τα εβλεπα. Επισης τα βιντεο μετα τη βλαβη του forum ξανανεβηκαν παλι απο το Rocinante εδω. Παρ'ολα αυτα δεν το ανεφερα για να μην στεναχωρησω το φιλο που με τοση χαρα τα ανεβασε. Τον ευχαριστησα που μας τα ξαναθυμισε, τον σεβαστηκα, αρα δεν μπορω να δεχτω το παραπανω ποστ σου.

----------


## Takerman

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος για εντάσεις παιδιά. Ζητώ συγνώμη αν δημιούργησα αναστάτωση.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δεν φταις εσυ φιλε μου, προς θεου. Απλα εχουμε μια διαφωνια με το Νικολα.

----------


## Takerman

> Δεν φταις εσυ φιλε μου, προς θεου. Απλα εχουμε μια διαφωνια με το Νικολα.


Τους λίγους μήνες που είμαι στο φόρουμ, η εικόνα που έχω αποκομίσει και από τους δυο σας χωρίς να σας ξέρω προσωπικά, διαβάζοντας τα πόστ που έχετε κάνει είναι ότι είστε από τα "συνεπή" και σεβαστά μέλη του φόρουμ. Ας χαρούμε τη συμμετοχή μας στο φόρουμ.

----------


## Rocinante

Πάντως εγώ αν και τα έχω δεί τόσες φορές αύτα τα δύο φιλμάκια έκατσα χτές με αφορμή το πόστ του Takerman και τα ξαναείδα.
Η καλύτερη παρουσίαση πλοίων που έχω δεί !!!!!!!!!!
Κάτι ανάλογο απο Hengist - Horsa τι θα γίνει, θα δούμε ?   :Fat:

----------


## Takerman

> Κάτι ανάλογο απο Hengist - Horsa τι θα γίνει, θα δούμε ?


Κάτι ξέρεις εσύ.....  :Fat:  
Πάντως το φιλμάκι που είχα βρεί  για το "Σαπφώ" και δεν είχε ξανα ανέβει, δεν έτυχε "θερμής" υποδοχής.....  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Rocinante

> Κάτι ξέρεις εσύ.....


Μπα όχι, δυστυχώς τίποτα, αν και κάτι πρέπει να τραβήχτηκε στα βαφτήσια των δύο πολέμαρχων, μιας και η τελετή ήταν εντυπωσιακή παρά τον κακό καιρό. Νονές ήταν οι κυρίες Posner και Baker.... (φοβερή λεπτομέρεια σε άσχετο θέμα )   :Witless:  :Witless:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απιθανος μεζες στο θεμα του Κεφαλονια . Πανεμορφη και σπανια φωτογραφια του... Για αλλη μια φορα, ΠΟΣΟ ομορφο;

----------


## Ερνεστος

Εψαχνα το αρχειο μου και απο τη χαρα μου μολις τη βρηκα την ανεβασα κατα λαθος στο κεφαλονια ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια. Επιφυλασομαι για ....μεζεδες

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αναμενουμε γενικα αλλα και ειδικα γιατι απο το Ιονιο εχουμε δει λιγο υλικο. Ακομα το εχω καημο να το δω σε φωτογραφια στη Σαμη, τρια χρονια ηταν στη γραμμη Πατρα-Σαμη-Ιθακη και μια φωτογραφια του δεν εχει ανεβει πουθενα...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Valencay_ και *Επτανησος*.  Υπηρξε πιο ωραιο πλοιο;

Valencay.jpgEptanisos.jpg

Απο τον Πακτωλο που λεγεται www.delcampe.net

----------


## roussosf

> _Valencay_ και *Επτανησος*.  Υπηρξε πιο ωραιο πλοιο;
> 
> Valencay.jpgEptanisos.jpg
> 
> Απο τον Πακτωλο που λεγεται www.delcampe.net


για την εποχή του ήταν .....ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ
οχι οτι και σήμερα δεν στεκότανε σε κάποιες γραμμες
'οταν η Ραφηνα ειχε ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ 
καποιοι ήταν περήφανοι που είχαν το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ................................
ειναι σαν να συγκρίνουμε ΕΛΥΡΟΣ η  CHAMPION με ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι & ΙΙ

----------


## capten4

> για την εποχή του ήταν .....ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ
> οχι οτι και σήμερα δεν στεκότανε σε κάποιες γραμμες
> 'οταν η Ραφηνα ειχε ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ 
> καποιοι ήταν περήφανοι που είχαν το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ................................
> ειναι σαν να συγκρίνουμε ΕΛΥΡΟΣ η  CHAMPION με ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι & ΙΙ


ΣΩΣΤΟΣΣΣΣΣ........Ο Θρυλος που λεγαμε...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δεν ξερω αν εχει ανεβασθει αυτο το πολυ ενδιαφερον βιντεο (SNCF Archives : Car Ferry des annees 70) για τα πλοια *Valencay* και *Villandry* που μας δειχνει ποσο ανετα ηταν οταν ταξιδευαν απο Αγγλια σε Γαλλια
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xnt...annees-70_tech

Διαφορες σκηνες...

V1.jpg
V2.jpg
V3.jpg
V4.jpg

Επισης κοιταξτε αυτα τα βιντεο της SNCF

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xnt...-valencay_tech
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xnb...e-detroit_tech

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το κλασσικο δρομολογιο του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ηταν στις 7¨45 το πρωι απο την Ραφηνα.  Θελω ομως να δειτε ολοι και ολα τα δρομολογια μιας μερας του 1989 (απο την Καθημερινη).
8 Σεπτεμβριου 1989.

19890908 all Ka0hmerinh.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> για την εποχή του ήταν .....ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ
> οχι οτι και σήμερα δεν στεκότανε σε κάποιες γραμμες
> 'οταν η Ραφηνα ειχε ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ 
> καποιοι ήταν περήφανοι που είχαν το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ................................
> ειναι σαν να συγκρίνουμε ΕΛΥΡΟΣ η  CHAMPION με ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι & ΙΙ




Χμμμ!! Πανέμορφο το Επτάνησος(πιο όμορφο απο το Ναϊάς) αλλά αν θέλουμε ας είμαστε και ρεαλιστές. Για κάνε σύγκριση το Ναϊάς ΙΙ με το Επτάνησος με απόλυτα κριτήρια?

----------


## roussosf

> Χμμμ!! Πανέμορφο το Επτάνησος(πιο όμορφο απο το Ναϊάς) αλλά αν θέλουμε ας είμαστε και ρεαλιστές. Για κάνε σύγκριση το Ναϊάς ΙΙ με το Επτάνησος με απόλυτα κριτήρια?


επειδή τα έχω ταξιδέψει πολύ και τα δύο από το '85 έως και το '90 σχεδόν δύο φορές κάθε μήνα η  άποψή μου είναι η εξής 
στη θάλασσα μπορώ να πω ότι και τα δύο είχαν εξ ίσου πολύ καλό ταξίδεμα όσο κακιά θάλασσα και να ήτανε
στον ξενοδοχειακό εξοπλισμό το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ ήταν μια φυλακή (εγώ το έλεγα ποντικότρυπα)και τα ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ & ΔΗΛΟΣ ήταν φωτεινά βαπόρια όπου και να καθόσουν . βασικά είχαν και ευρυχωρία για την κίνηση των επιβατών εντός του πλοίου
το βίντεο που είναι λίγα post ποιο πάνω τα μαρτυρεί αυτά

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> επειδή τα έχω ταξιδέψει πολύ και τα δύο από το '85 έως και το '90 σχεδόν δύο φορές κάθε μήνα η  άποψή μου είναι η εξής 
> στη θάλασσα μπορώ να πω ότι και τα δύο είχαν εξ ίσου πολύ καλό ταξίδεμα όσο κακιά θάλασσα και να ήτανε
> στον ξενοδοχειακό εξοπλισμό το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ ήταν μια φυλακή (εγώ το έλεγα ποντικότρυπα)και τα ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ & ΔΗΛΟΣ ήταν φωτεινά βαπόρια όπου και να καθόσουν . βασικά είχαν και ευρυχωρία για την κίνηση των επιβατών εντός του πλοίου
> το βίντεο που είναι λίγα post ποιο πάνω τα μαρτυρεί αυτά


Για τους εσωτερικούς χώρους δεν θα πω τίποτα γιατί προσωπικά ποτέ δεν έκρινα ένα πλοίο από το ξενοδοχείο και ούτε ποτέ έδωσα σημασία. Αντιθέτως στα καταστρώματα ναι εκεί θα κρίνω . Άρα το Ναϊάς ήταν ένα κλικ πιο ''περιπετειώδης''. Μέρη εξωτερικά για όλα τα γούστα. Ελικτικές δυνατότητες καλύτερες και στη θάλασσα  είχε μια πιο βαριά συμπεριφορά στους περισσότερους καιρούς. Δευτερόπρυμα βέβαια ήταν λίγο νευρικό αλλά και ποιο βαπόρι δεν είναι. Βάλε και  1,5/2 μίλια πιο γρήγορο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παροτι φανατικος των Επτανησος/Δηλος θεωρω πως το Ναιας ηταν λιγο πιο ολοκληρομενο βαπορι στα σημεια, πιο γρηγορο, πιο μεγαλο και με πιο ξεκουραστο ταξιδεμα.

Ομως τα Επτανησος/Δηλος για μενα ηταν μακραν πιο ομορφα (οχι πως το Ναιας ηταν ασχημο αλλα τα αλλα δυο ηταν καταπληκτικα), ειχαν πιο ευχαριστους εσωτερικους χωρους και χωρις να ειμαι ειδικος ΑΡΗ στο μονο που διαφωνω ειναι η καλυτερη μανουβρα. Νομιζω οτι τα δυο μικροτερα γαλλακια εχοντας ιδια βασικα πλεονεκτηματα δηλαδη pitch, δυο τιμονια, μεγαλη αποσταση προπελων, bow thruster και μεγαλη ιπποδυναμη (αναλογικα με το εκτοπισμα τους ισως και μεγαλυτερη του Ναιας) ενω ηταν πιο μικρα βαπορια μου φαινεται δυσκολο να υστερουσαν στη μανουβρα. Ολα γυρνουσαν σα σβουρες δε νομιζω ομως οτι γινεται να ηταν αυτα που υστερουσαν εστω και λιγο.

----------


## proussos

> Για τους εσωτερικούς χώρους δεν θα πω τίποτα γιατί προσωπικά ποτέ δεν έκρινα ένα πλοίο από το ξενοδοχείο και ούτε ποτέ έδωσα σημασία. Αντιθέτως στα καταστρώματα ναι εκεί θα κρίνω . Άρα το Ναϊάς ήταν ένα κλικ πιο ''περιπετειώδης''. Μέρη εξωτερικά για όλα τα γούστα. Ελικτικές δυνατότητες καλύτερες και στη θάλασσα  είχε μια πιο βαριά συμπεριφορά στους περισσότερους καιρούς. Δευτερόπρυμα βέβαια ήταν λίγο νευρικό αλλά και ποιο βαπόρι δεν είναι. Βάλε και  1,5/2 μίλια πιο γρήγορο.


*Έχω την αίσθηση ότι η ναυπήγηση του ενός πλοίου ήταν η απάντηση στις ελλείψεις του άλλου.
Νομίζω δε , πως οι ναυπηγοί τους θα πρέπει να αντάλλαξαν "βαρύτατες" ύβρεις μέσα από τα ναυπηγικά τους σχέδια...
Τους ευχαριστούμε που "τσακώθηκαν" και μακάρι τέτοιους τσακωμούς να έχουμε και στο μέλλον.*

----------


## Eng

Το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ειχε πλωρη οξυ V-shape που ειχε σαν συνεπεια να εχει μεγαλυτερη ταση στον προνευστασμο και στη δευτεροπρυμνη κινηση.
Απο την αλλη το NAIAS II ειχε βολβοειδης πλωρη με πιο ανοιγμενο σχημα νομεων που σημαινει οτι εχει μεγαλυτερη αντισταση στην κινηση του προνευστασμου.
Δεν τα εχω ταξιδεψει τα βαπορια και μαλιστα το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ουτε που το εχω δει στην πραγματικοτητα, ομως εχω τις ναυπηγικες γραμμες τους και των δυο και καποτε σαν φοιτητης τα ειχα σχεδιασει στο Autoship. Ωραια χρονια τοτε... 
Παντως για να βαλω το σκεπτικο μου σε μια βαση, αλλο το τι λενε οι κανονες ναυπηγικης και αλλο πως το ταξιδευει ενας καπετανιος το πλοιο και σαφως τελειως μα τελειως διαφορετικο ειναι αυτο που αντιλαμβανομαστε εμεις σαν επιβατες. Επισης εχω την αισθηση οτι το NAIAS ειχε stabilizers (που μαλλον σωστη ειναι η σκεψη μου) ενω το ΕΠΑΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ οχι.

----------


## capten4

Τα ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ-ΔΗΛΟΣ , φυσικα και ειχαν πτερυγια, τα οποια μαλιστα ηταν πολυ αποδοτικα...τωρα, νομιζω πως συγκρινουμε ανομοια-λιγο- μεγεθη, καθοτι το ΝΑΙΑΣ, εκτος του οτι ηταν 10μ μακρυτερο, ηταν σαφως ογκοδεστερο βαπορι. Δεν το εχω ταξιδεψει, αλλα ξερω πως στους καιρους ηταν καλυτερο και απο τους Απολλωνες...το Επτανησος  που πολακις το ταξιδεψα, ειχε αψογη πλευση, με- σχετικα -γρηγορη επαναφορα, και φυσικα χωρις καθολου κοπανημα, ακομη και σε 8αρια και βαλε....οσο για το ξενοδοχειακο,εκεινη την εποχη εμπαινες στα Στριντζαιικα ,και σε σχεση με τα αλλα ησουν στο Χιλτον...ανετο, καθαρο, φωτεινο με περατζαδες, ωραια καταστρωματα κουβερτωμενα....χαρα να τα περπατας....

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> *Έχω την αίσθηση ότι η ναυπήγηση του ενός πλοίου ήταν η απάντηση στις ελλείψεις του άλλου.
> Νομίζω δε , πως οι ναυπηγοί τους θα πρέπει να αντάλλαξαν "βαρύτατες" ύβρεις μέσα από τα ναυπηγικά τους σχέδια...
> Τους ευχαριστούμε που "τσακώθηκαν" και μακάρι τέτοιους τσακωμούς να έχουμε και στο μέλλον.*


Συμφωνώ απολύτως φίλε proussos.




> Τα ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ-ΔΗΛΟΣ , φυσικα και ειχαν πτερυγια, τα οποια μαλιστα ηταν πολυ αποδοτικα...τωρα, νομιζω πως συγκρινουμε ανομοια-λιγο- μεγεθη, καθοτι το ΝΑΙΑΣ, εκτος του οτι ηταν 10μ μακρυτερο, ηταν σαφως ογκοδεστερο βαπορι. Δεν το εχω ταξιδεψει, αλλα ξερω πως στους καιρους ηταν καλυτερο και απο τους Απολλωνες...το Επτανησος  που πολακις το ταξιδεψα, ειχε αψογη πλευση, με- σχετικα -γρηγορη επαναφορα, και φυσικα χωρις καθολου κοπανημα, ακομη και σε 8αρια και βαλε....οσο για το ξενοδοχειακο,εκεινη την εποχη εμπαινες στα Στριντζαιικα ,και σε σχεση με τα αλλα ησουν στο Χιλτον...ανετο, καθαρο, φωτεινο με περατζαδες, ωραια καταστρωματα κουβερτωμενα....χαρα να τα περπατας....


Βρε Τάσο 10μ. διαφορά δεν το αλλάζει κατηγορία το βαπόρι. Να μου πεις να συγκρίνεις πχ το Ιθάκη με το BS 1,2 τότε ναι είναι διαφορετικά βαπόρια. Άρα και το Αφροδίτη δεν μπορούσαμε να το συγκρίνουμε με το Ναϊάς (κάπου στα 8-10 μέτρα διαφορά αλλά και στο τονάζ φυσικά).Και εν κατακλείδι μιλάμε για δυο αξέχαστα φοβερά για την εποχή τους βαπόρια που ο καθένας μας έχει να θυμάται πολλά από την πλευρά του.Αν μου τα χαρίζανε θα τα έπαιρνα και τα δύο. :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## capten4

Δεν ειναι τα 10 μετρα...το ΝΑΙΑΣ ηταν ογκοδεστερο- συν 1 ντεκ-,και γενικα βαρυτερο βαπορι.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Συμφωνώ απολύτως φίλε proussos.
> 
> 
> 
> Βρε Τάσο 10μ. διαφορά δεν το αλλάζει κατηγορία το βαπόρι. Να μου πεις να συγκρίνεις πχ το Ιθάκη με το BS 1,2 τότε ναι είναι διαφορετικά βαπόρια. Άρα και το Αφροδίτη δεν μπορούσαμε να το συγκρίνουμε με το Ναϊάς (κάπου στα 8-10 μέτρα διαφορά αλλά και στο τονάζ φυσικά).Και εν κατακλείδι μιλάμε για δυο αξέχαστα φοβερά για την εποχή τους βαπόρια που ο καθένας μας έχει να θυμάται πολλά από την πλευρά του.Αν μου τα χαρίζανε θα τα έπαιρνα και τα δύο.


Συμφωνω απολυτα με τους proussos & ΑΡΗΣ

Και να συπληρωσω  οτι τα Επτανησος,Δηλος,Ολυμπια,Ιονιαν Γκλορυ,Εγνατια ηταν πλοια που ειχαν φιλοσοφια <ποσταλιου> που μετεφεραν και αυτοκινητα,μην ξεχνατε την μετασκευη των επτανησος δηλος το 1976 που ψηλωσαν το γκαραζ και εβαλαν visor,ενω τα Ναιας, Γκολντεν βεργινα ειχαν φιλοσοφια  <car ferry> που το μαρτυρουν οι 6 καταπελτες οχηματων και το νετο γκαραζ χωρις casing στη μεση

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Βρε Τάσο 10μ. διαφορά δεν το αλλάζει κατηγορία το βαπόρι. Να μου πεις να συγκρίνεις πχ το Ιθάκη με το BS 1,2 τότε ναι είναι διαφορετικά βαπόρια. Άρα και το Αφροδίτη δεν μπορούσαμε να το συγκρίνουμε με το Ναϊάς (κάπου στα 8-10 μέτρα διαφορά αλλά και στο τονάζ φυσικά).Και εν κατακλείδι μιλάμε για δυο αξέχαστα φοβερά για την εποχή τους βαπόρια που ο καθένας μας έχει να θυμάται πολλά από την πλευρά του.Αν μου τα χαρίζανε θα τα έπαιρνα και τα δύο.


Αρη το ποτε αλλαζει κατηγορα μεγεθους ενα βαπορι θεωρω οτι ειναι κατι καθαρα υποκειμενικο. Για παραδειγμα το Γεωργιος Εξπρες που ηταν 10+ μετρα μακρυτερο απο το Επτανησος εγω το βαζω στην ιδια κατηγορια διοτι απο πλευρας ογκου, αλλα και στο εκτοπισμα ηταν παρομοια. Το Ναιας ΙΙ μαζι με το αδερφο του, τους Απολλωνες, το Μηλος και το Σαντορινη θεωρω πως ηταν μια κατηγορια πανω λογω αισθητα μεγαλυτερου ογκου και εκτοπισματος. Προς θεου δεν ειπα οτι η διαφορα ειναι τοσο μεγαλη που δε μπορουμε να κανουμε τη συγκριση αλλα οπως και να το κανουμε δεν ειναι μικρη. Σαφως και το Αφροδιτη θεωρω οτι ηταν μια κατηγορια μεγεθους πανω απ' το Ναιας, αυτο δε σημαινει βεβαια οτι δε συγκρινονται...

----------


## capten4

Νιονιο τα ΜΠΑΡΙ -ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ηταν 118μ. Αλλα περιπου ιδιου ογκου.....Τελος παντων το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ κσι το ΔΗΛΟΣ χαιροσουν και να τα βλεπεις, και να τα ταξιδευεις....Και φυσικα να τα ρεμετζαρουν οι καπεταναιοι !!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Νιονιο τα ΜΠΑΡΙ -ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ηταν 118μ. Αλλα περιπου ιδιου ογκου.....


Μα αυτο λεω και εγω παραπανω, εκτος αν δεν το διατυπωνω καλα. Οτι  παρα το οτι ηταν 10+ μετρα μακρυτερα τα βαζω στην ιδια κατηγορια με το  Επτανησος λογω παρομοιου ογκου-εκτοπισματος.

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλοι μου, τὸ Ἑπτάνησος εἶχε μεγαλύτερο ὄγκο ἀπὸ τὸ Μπάρι χάρη στὸ μεγαλύτερο πλάτος καὶ ὕψος του. Μὴν ξεχνοῦμε ὅτι ἡ χαμηλωμένη γάστρα τοῦ Μπάρι στὴν πλώρη τοῦ στεροῦσε πολλὰ m³. Τὴν διαφορὰ τῶν ≈10 m στὸ μῆκος τὴν ὑπερκάλυπτε τὸ Ἑπτάνησος καὶ σὲ ἑμβαδὸν ἰσάλων ἀλλὰ καὶ σὲ ὄγκο χάρη στὸ μεγαλύτερό του πλάτος καὶ στὸ ὕψος ἐξάλων (εἶχαν ἴσο βύθισμα τὰ δύο πλοῖα). 

 Ἀσφαλῶς, τὰ δύο πλοῖα ἀνήκουν στὴν ἴδια κατηγορία μεγέθους (στὴν ὁποία ἀνήκουν πλοῖα κατὰ προσέγγισιν 90-130 m μήκους, τὸ ἀναλύω πιὸ κάτω) καὶ μάλιστα ἦταν ἐκπρόσωποι τῆς μεσαίας βαθμίδος αὐτῆς τῆς κατηγορίας. Ὅσο κι ἂν φαίνεται περίεργο, πλοῖα ὅπως τὸ Πάρος ἢ τὸ Νάξος (90 m καὶ 95 m μήκους  ἀντιστοίχως) εἶχαν παραπλήσια χωρητικότητα (σὲ κόρους ἀλλὰ καὶ σὲ βάρος) μὲ τὰ δύο προαναφερθέντα πλοῖα, παρὰ τὸ ὅτι ἡ μεταφορική των ἱκανότητα σὲ ὀχήματα ἦταν περιορισμένη (ἐλλείψει παταριῶν). Στὸν ἀντίποδα, τὸ παληὸ Νῆσος Χίος τῶν 97 m μποροῦσε νὰ μεταφέρῃ 35 τριαξονικὰ φορτηγὰ καὶ 220 ΙΧ (!) ὅταν τὸ κατὰ 22 m μακρύτερο Μπάρι μετὰ βίας μποροῦσε νὰ μεταφέρῃ 14 φορτηγὰ ἢ καμιὰ 150 ΙΧ. Τὰ ὄρια τῶν κατηγοριῶν μεγέθους τῶν πλοίων εἶναι συχνὰ νεφελώδη καὶ τὸ μῆκος ἀπὸ μόνο του ἢ ἡ χωρητικότητα ἀπὸ μόνη της δὲν εἶναι τὸ ἀπόλυτο κριτήριο διαχωρισμοῦ. Λχ, τὸ Ἀπόλλων Ἐξπρὲς εἶχε μεγαλύτερη μεταφορικὴ ἱκανότητα σὲ ΙΧ ἀπὸ τὸ ἀρκετὰ μεγαλύτερο σὲ μέγεθος Ποσειδὼν Ἐξπρές. Τελικῶς ποιὸ εἶναι μεγαλύτερο πλοῖο; Αὐτὸ ποὺ μπορεῖ νὰ μεταφέρει περισσότερο βάρος ἢ αὐτὸ ποὺ ἔχει μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις; Βλέπουμε δηλαδὴ ὅτι ἡ ἔννοια τοῦ μεγέθους εἶναι ἀρκετὰ πολύπλευρη.

Ἡ κατηγοριοποίησις τῶν ἀκτοπλοϊκῶν ἐγ/ὀγ πλοίων κλειστοῦ τύπου μὲ κριτήριο τὸ μέγεθος ἦταν κάτι ποὺ μὲ ἀπασχόλησε σὲ ἀκαδημαϊκὸ ἐπίπεδο καὶ νομίζω ὅτι οἱ περισσότεροι ἀπὸ ἐσᾶς θὰ συμφωνούσατε στὴν ἀκόλουθο. Ἐννοεῖται ὅτι τὰ ὅρια δὲν εἶναι καθορισμένα μὲ τὸ σταγονόμετρο καθὼς ἐπίσης ὅτι ὑπάρχουν πλοῖα ποὺ δυνητικῶς θὰ μποροῦσαν νὰ ἐνταχτοῦν σὲ 2 κατηγορίες. Προσωπικῶς ἡ κατάταξις εἶναι διαδικασία ποὺ λαμβάνει ὑπόψιν βάρος (ἀπόβαρο, συνολικό), χωρητικότητα, διαστάσεις καὶ βεληνεκὲς πλόων. Ἔχουμε λοιπόν:

1. L <50 m, ὅπως ὁ Σκοπελίτης, τὸ Νάξος Σταρ, γιὰ τοπικὲς γραμμές μικρῆς κινήσεως (χωρητικότητα μέχρι 30 ΙΧ, 300 ἐπιβάτες).
2. 50 m<L<90m, ὅπως λχ, τὸ Ἕλλη (ἂν ζοῦσε), τὸ Λῆμνος, τὸ Aqua Spirit καὶ ἐνδεχομένως τὸ Απόλλων Ἑλλὰς στὴν ἀνώτερη βαθμίδα τῆς κατηγορίας αὐτῆς (30-100 ΙΧ, 800 ἐπιβάτες, μικρομεσαῖες ἀποστάσεις)
3. 90 m<L<130m, ὅπως τὸ Ἰονὶς, τὸ Φοῖβος καὶ τὸ Ἀδαμάντιος Κοραὴς στὴν κατώτερή της βαθμίδα καὶ τὰ Blue Star Naxos, Paros, Ithaki στὴν ἀνώτερη. (120-350 ΙΧ, 1500-1800 ἐπιβάτες, μεσαῖες ἀποστάσεις, Κυκλάδες, Κυκλάδες-Δωδεκάνησα-Ἰκαροσαμία)
4. 130 m<L<170m, ὅπως τὰ παληὰ Κάντια/Ρέθυμνο, Ποσειδὼν Ἐξπρές, τὰ Blue Star Delos/Patmos, τὰ Νῆσος Χίος Μύκονος (300-500 ΙΧ, 1800-2500 ἐπιβάτες, μεσαῖες-μεγάλες ἀποστάσεις, Χίος, Λέσβος, Ἰκαροσαμία, Δωδεκάνησα, Κρήτη)
5  L>170 m: τὰ σύγχρονα πλοῖα τῶν γραμμῶν τῆς Κρήτης καὶ τὰ ἐγ/ὀγ τῆς Ἀδριατικῆς. 


Πολλὰ πλοῖα ποὺ κάποτε ἀτύπως ἀνῆκαν σὲ κάποια γραμμὴ (λχ, πλοῖα Ἑλλάδος-Ἰταλίας, Παροναξίας, κοκ) στὴν σημερινὴ ἐποχὴ θὰ ὑφίσταντο «ὑποβιβασμόν». Ὁ πολὺς κόσμος πιστεύει ὅτι ἡ ἀλλαγὴ μεγέθους ὀφείλεται στὴν τεχνολογικὴν ἐξέλιξιν, ὡστόσο μὲ τὴν ψυχρὴ ματιὰ τῆς λογικῆς διαπιστώνει κανεὶς ὅτι τὰ πλοῖα διάφορων γραμμῶν ἄλλαξαν μέγεθος, διότι ἁπλούστατα ἡ ἐπιβατικὴ κίνησις πολλαπλασιάστηκε. Κάποτε τὸ Πάρος ὡς Χρυσοβαλλάντου καὶ τὸ Ἕλλη ἔκαναν ταξείδια ὡς πλοῖα Ἀδριατικῆς Θάλασσας. Σήμερα, ἡ διακίνησις ἐπιβατῶν καὶ ὀχημάτων εἶναι τέτοια ποὺ πλοῖα θεριὰ ἀδυνατοῦν καμιὰ φορὰ νὰ παραλάβουν τὴν ζήτησι, εἰδικῶς τὸν Αὔγουστο. Ἂν κάποτε συρρικνωθῇ ἡ ζήτησις, τότε τὰ μεγέθη τῶν πλοίων θὰ μικρύνουν δραματικῶς. Φαντάζει ἀδιανόητο, ἀλλὰ στὴν ζωὴ δὲν εἶναι τίποτε δεδομένο. Κατὰ ἕναν «παράδοξο» λόγο ποὺ δὲν θὰ ἤθελα νὰ τὸν ἀναλύσῳ ἐπὶ τοῦ παρόντος, ἡ Ἀνδροσυροτηνομυκονία  εἶναι γραμμὴ ποὺ θὰ ταίριαζε γάντι στὸ Ἑπτάνησος ἀκόμη καὶ σήμερα. Ἀναμφιβόλως αὐτὸ καὶ τὸ Δῆλος ἦταν πλοῖα ἀρκετὰ μπροστὰ ἀπὸ τὴν ἐποχή των.

----------


## capten4

Συμφωνω με τα ανωτερω, και επισης πως σε ογκο το Επτανησος ηταν πιο μεγαλο, παροτι υπολειποταν 13 μ. του BARI....Ομως το τελευταιο ηταν πιο βαρυ σκαρι, κατι που φαινοταν ΚΑΙ στις μανουβρες που δεν το ξεσερνε ευκολα ο καιρος-το μονο καλο που ειχε σε αυτον τον τομεα-αλλα και στο ταξιδεμα του, οπου υπερτερουσε.....η χωρητικοτητα ασφαλως και δεν οριζεται  παντα απο τα μεγεθη. Για την ιστορια να πουμε πως το Επτανησος εβαζε περι τα 180-185 ιχ. εκεινης της εποχης, ενω το BARI γυρω στα 160 -ισως λεω και πολλα....ο προκατοχος του ΜΠΑΡΙ, το Θεοσκεπαστη, καθοτι ειχε πλατος 18,55 , και μηκος 102μ. εβαζε περιπου 210 ιχ......

----------


## Eng

Η παραπανω αναλυση του φιλου ΝΑΞΟΣ ηταν καταπληκτικη απλα. Χαιρεσαι να τη διαβαζεις.
Ειχα σκεφτει λιγες μερες πριν να γραψω κατι περι συγκριση πλοιων αλλα ολο και το ανεβαλα γιατι περιλαμβανει εννοιες που στον απλο κοσμο δεν ειναι γνωστες. 
Περαν λοιπον της αναλυσης του ΝΑΞΟΣ, η συγκριση μεταξυ πλοιων - απο ναυπηγικης μεριας - γινεται μεσω των συντελεστων σχηματος του πλοιου. Αυτου οι συντελεστες μελετουν διαφορα πραγματα, απο τη χωρητικοτητα, την αντισταση, την ευσταθεια, την αποδοση και κρυβονται σε ολες τις ναυπηγικες μελετες που γινονται. Οι συντελεστες σχηματος παρατιθονται συνειμενα για να μπορουν να γινουν πιο κατανοητοι. 

gewmetria_ploiou_2.pdf

Το συνειμενο αυτο ειναι απο τους καθηγητες μου - τον καιρο εκεινο - απο το ΤΕΙ και μπορειτε να κατανοησετε ποια ειναι η φυσικη τους σημασια στο πλοιο.

Φανταζομαι λοιπον πως μπορει να γινει κατανοητο πως περαν της οινομο-επιχειρησιακης συγκρισης ενος πλοιου, υπαρχει και αυτη η συγκριση. Και ορμομενος απο ενα σχολιο του Captain 4 


> Ομως το τελευταιο ηταν πιο βαρυ σκαρι, κατι που φαινοταν ΚΑΙ στις μανουβρες που δεν το ξεσερνε ευκολα ο καιρος


 η εννοια "βαρυ πλοιο" μπορει να εξηγηθει σωστα βασιζομενος στους συντελεστες μορφης καθως επισης και με τη διαμορφωση πιδαλιων, πρωστηριας εγκαταστασης, διαμορφωση ελικων και βεβαια τροπος φορτωσης πλοιου και εξωγενεις συνθηκες (αερας, ρευμα θαλασσας, βαθος νερου).

----------


## capten4

Ηταν βαρυ και στις μανουβρες, λογω των γνωστων μειονεκτηματων, αλλα και βαρυ ,με την εννοια του οτι δεν το επερνε στην μανουβρα ο αερας, και οπως ειπα αυτο ηταν στην μανουβρα ενα απο τα πολυ λιγα πλεονεκτηματα του....

----------


## Ερνεστος

Untitled-1.jpg το μωρο στη μυκονο

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εξαιρετικη, ποσο ταιριαζει με το τοπιο; Μαλλον απο το μακρινο 1991...

Να εισαι καλα.  :Fat:

----------


## proussos

EPTANISOS.JPG

*ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ στον Πατραϊκό...προς Σάμη Κεφαλονιάς και Βαθύ Ιθάκης.
Με Πλοίαρχο τότε τον Cpt Μάκη Παξινό !*

----------


## ιθακη

> EPTANISOS.JPG
> 
> *ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ στον Πατραϊκό...προς Σάμη Κεφαλονιάς και Βαθύ Ιθάκης.
> Με Πλοίαρχο τότε τον Cpt Μάκη Παξινό !*


Εντάξει, υποκλίνομαι...... Σπανιότατη φωτό, Σε υπέρ ευχαριστούμε........

----------


## Takerman

Οι δύο είχαν ανέβει στο post #35 του φίλου Captain Nionios πρίν 6 χρόνια και είναι από το υλικό που χάθηκε με το γνωστό πρόβλημα του server. Ας τις ξαναθυμηθούν οι παλιότεροι κι ας τις γνωρίσουν αυτοί που δεν έτυχε να τις δουν. 

Valencay1.jpg
Αφήνοντας τον κυματοθραύστη και βγαίνοντας στην ανοικτή θάλασσα.

valencay_2.jpg valencay_3.jpg
Παλεύοντας με τα κύματα στην ανοικτή θάλασσα.
Πηγή: http://www.ournewhaven.org.uk/


Ψάχνοντας στο youtube βρήκα ένα βίντεο από την Ιαπωνία που δείχνει ένα ιαπωνικό βαπόρι σε σχεδόν ίδιες συνθήκες ταξιδιού με το Valencay.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5UkQY_g9VM

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> EPTANISOS.JPG
> 
> *ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ στον Πατραϊκό...προς Σάμη Κεφαλονιάς και Βαθύ Ιθάκης.
> Με Πλοίαρχο τότε τον Cpt Μάκη Παξινό !*


Αυτη δεν τη ειχα δει... Απλα ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ και απο τις ελαχιστες στο Πατρα-Σαμη-Ιθακη. Ονειρεμενη!!!

----------


## fanoyriosstellas

Θα με ενδιέφεραν πραγματικά να βρω τα σχέδια του θρύλου γιατί θα ήθελα να το κατασκευάσω.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το πανεμορφο γαλλικο σκαρι σε πλανα απο Ρεμετζο στο Γαυριο. Ποση ομορφια, ποση επιβλητικοτητα, ποση χαρη και ποση ευελιξια;

Με βαση το σινιαλο στις μπαντες που οι γραμμες του τελειωνουν με γωνια στην ακρη, πρεπει να ειναι απο το 1991.

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Ενα σπανιο βιντεο  μας θυμησε το Επτανησος, ενα πλοιο μια ιστορια .
Τετοια πλοια δεν υπαρχουν σημερα . Τοσο γρηγορες μανουβρες κοντα στην προβλητα, οσο καλο βαπορι
ηταν στο ταξιδι του τοσο καλο ηταν και στο κοντα [ να δεσει ]
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για το βιντεακι Captain Nionios

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο πόζες του "Βαλενσέ" στο Newhaven 
με τις συρταρωτές θύρες του γκαράζ σε ανοιγμένη θέση
8648500461_cd19fbdeb3_k.jpg

και με το "καπάκι" της πλώρης ανοιχτό. Δεξιά του ένα από τα "μπανανάδικα" της United Fruit.
8649689100_dab90fe5e0_k.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Ευχαριστουμε για τις  σπανιες φωτο του ομορφου πλοιου .

----------


## Appia_1978

Περιποιήθηκα μερικές φωτογραφίες που είχα σκανάρει και ανεβάσει παλαιότερα. Ελπίζω τώρα να είναι λίγο καλύτερες  :Wink: 

Eptanisos1.jpg

Eptanisos2.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ειναι πανεμορφες!!!
Ευχαριστουμε   Μαρκο!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικες φωτο και καλυτερες και σπανιοτερες!!!!

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Μια παλια φωτο του θρυλικου Επτανησος στο Βαθυ της Ιθακης . 
Η φωτο δεν ειναι καλη αλλα πιστευω οτι λογο παλαιοτητας αξιζει να την δειτε .
πλοιο επταν 2.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Η φωτογραφία Σπύρο είναι μια χαρά, αν αναλογιστεί κανείς την τεχνολογία της εποχής, και την απόσταση, που για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν, είναι κοντά στο καμπαναριό της Παναγίας της Καθαριώτησσας , σε υψόμετρο 556 μέτρων.....

Απλά σπουδαία ανακάλυψη, και σε κάποιον φίλο θα ανάψεις "φωτιές" με το που την δεί....

Πραγματικά σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία Σπύρο!!! 
Είχαμε ωραία καράβια τότε και συνεπέστατα ...

Πάντως, και το γιωτ από δίπλα δεν είναι άσχημο  :Wink:

----------


## BOBKING

http://www.dailymoti...tvalencay_tec ένα φοβερό βίντεο με πλάνα του πλοίου από την αρχή της κατασκευής του μέχρι τα πρώτα του δρομολόγια.Έκτος από το ναυπηγείο υπάρχουν πλάνα και από την γέφυρα και τους εσωτερικούς χώρους του πλοίου  και  ένα ακόμη  και δεύτερο βίντεο καλή σας όρεξη

----------


## Amorgos66

...στα σκουπιδια της Τηνου...
IMG_20180317_184213.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σχετικα με το ομορφο σκαρι
MV Valencay – Past and Present – Dover Ferry Photos (doverferryphotosforums.co.uk)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σχετικα με το ομορφο σκαρι
> MV Valencay – Past and Present – Dover Ferry Photos (doverferryphotosforums.co.uk)


To πλοίο σε όλες τις φάσεις της ζωής του,προ κ μετά την μετασκευή του 1977 κ με όλες τις πλοιοκτησίες.

----------

